# The best broadband offers available across India



## Raaabo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I just thought this thread could list out all the best broadband offers from various ISPs across the country. Might turn out to be useful information for those who don't know about what's available.

The idea is to fill in this form:

*ISP:*
*City:*
*Specific Areas:*
*Plan Name:*
*Speed Offered:*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):*
*Validity:*
*Price:*
*Comments:*


For example, I have heard that Reliance Powersurfer is planning this offer:

*ISP:* Reliance powersurfer
*City:* Mumbai
*Specific Areas:* Bandra to Andheri
*Plan Name:* (not released yet)
*Speed Offered:* 256 Kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* Unlimited
*Validity:* NA
*Price:* Rs 2,500 per month
*Comments:* Always on, Public IP

or

*ISP:* Exactnet
*City:* Mumbai
*Specific Areas:* Bandra (that i know of)
*Plan Name:* dunno
*Speed Offered:* 1 Mbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* 1 Gb
*Validity:* 3 months
*Price:* Rs 1150
*Comments:* haven't met any Exactnet users so far!

Let's see what's available out there, and the more from outside Mumbai the better 


thanks


Raaabo


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 3, 2005)

*ISP:*Sify Broadband
*City:*Vashi, Navi Mumbai
*Specific Areas:*Vashi*
Plan Name:* -
*Speed Offered:* *40 kbps*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* *Unlimited*
*Validity:* 1 Month/2Month
*Price:*Rs 295/Rs 550.
*Comments:* Good for anyone who dosent want the headache of huge telephone bills without any speed keeds

_Sify Broadband is company for which Broadband exists only in its Name and NO WHERE ELSE_


----------



## vysakh (Feb 3, 2005)

*ISP:* ASIANET DATALINE
*City:* COCHIN, TRIVANDRUM, KOZHIKODE
*Specific Areas:*"
*Plan Name:* dont know
*Speed Offered:*256 kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* UNLIMITED
*Validity:* 1 month
*Price:* Rs 99 and 25 per hr extra usage
*Comments:* modem rent Rs 99


----------



## harish_21_10 (Feb 3, 2005)

*ISP:* Bharati Airtel
*City:* Hyderabad
*Specific Areas:*Abids
*Plan Name:* -
*Speed Offered:*64 kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* UNLIMITED
*Validity:* UNLIMITED
*Price:* 600pm(500pm for me)
*Comments:*Real value for money


----------



## lywyre (Feb 3, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> *ISP:*Sify Broadband
> *Speed Offered:* *40 kbps*
> _Sify Broadband is company for which Broadband exists only in its Name and NO WHERE ELSE_




 40kbps  Broadband  Kidding


----------



## drvarunmehta (Feb 3, 2005)

ISP: Spearhead
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: Bandra to Andheri
Plan Name: -
Speed Offered: 64 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs. 600
Comments: No installation charges


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 3, 2005)

*ISP:* Ortel
*City:* Bhubaneshwar, Cuttack
*Specific Areas:* None, provides Net service in these two Cities to whichever home has an existing cable TV connection from the same company.
*Plan:* Home Economy
*Speed Offered:* 256 kbps
*Usage Limitation:* 600 Mb/month, free downloads from 11PM to 9AM.
*Validity:*Monthly
*Price:*500 pm
*Comments:* Extremely good service. Although advertises broadband speeds, I am able to get download speeds of around 60-70 kbps. Uses DOCSIS 2.0 technology. Getting a cable modem is a must, so initial charges come around to 1500/-. Each month I am able to download around 10 Gbs of data, so I guess this service is more than satisfactory.


----------



## sohummisra (Feb 3, 2005)

First of all, you guys may want to know that the government of India defines broadband as internet access at download speeds of faster than 256 kbps. So anything less than that...is not broadband.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 3, 2005)

That, most of us know here. But then I think there will be hardly any posts here if we were to go strictly by that arguement.


----------



## rockyj123 (Feb 3, 2005)

ISP: Hathway
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas:Mumbai 
Plan: Home:Infinity
Speed Offered: 48-64 kbps 
Usage Limitation:  unlimited 
Validity:Monthly 
Price:499 pm 
Comments: Good for avoiding telephone bills


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not interested in "broadband", because then none of us could post anything here.

I'm talking of solutions that ISPs "call" broadband. Also post if your ISP provides higher speed plans that you cannot afford. This doesn't only have to be about what connection you have, it could also be about what currently offered connection you want.

Raaabo


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 4, 2005)

rabs i liked the idea, whens this reliance thing comin ne ideas


----------



## klinux (Feb 4, 2005)

could u add another field 

Actually download speed peak and off-peak . ie the "kBps" 

eg 56k dial up offers only 4-7 kBps during peak hours . 

companies might give HUGE offers , but actual speed might be better . 

Plus totaly package , including modem / service and how they rate the service and support


----------



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2005)

Although this is not or is not advertised as Broadband, this is comparable or even better than the previously mentioned.

ISP: TATA (Indicom)
City: Vellore (TN)
Specific Areas: Anywhere in the reach of Tower [CDMA]
Plan Name: Plan 240
Speed Offered: Max of 115kbps (consistently above 60kbps)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: Monthly
Price: Rs.1500.00 per month
Comments: I get a decent and consitent 7.5kBps download speed. With Microsoft and such good sites with speed I even get above 9kBps. Telephone charges are accounted seperately while billing.

P.S: I download more that 2GB data per month. Last month I downloaded 3CDs of Mandrake 10 Community release and more. Now I am downloading Solaris 10 (4CDs)


----------



## sohummisra (Feb 5, 2005)

> I'm not interested in "broadband", because then none of us could post anything here.



It ain't really broadband if it ain't broadband. Whatever. I don't have broadband yet (still dial-up) but I'm looking for comments on MTNL's Tri-Band and BSNL's new schemes.


----------



## daj123 (Feb 6, 2005)

sohummisra said:
			
		

> It ain't really broadband if it ain't broadband. Whatever. I don't have broadband yet (still dial-up) but I'm looking for comments on MTNL's Tri-Band and BSNL's new schemes.


One word pal - SUCKS!!! My friends have tested both MTNL, BSNL tested their "broadband" connections and they got very LOW speeds . Sometimes they used to get speeds equivalent to dial up or less. These guys just dont have ENOUGH infrastructure in place to cope with the demand. Besides they have very bad limits on downloads


----------



## sohummisra (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay... I was almost getting hopeful then. I guess I'll just spend the last few months in India with dialup and then real broadband calls me!


----------



## daj123 (Feb 6, 2005)

where are you heading off?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2005)

ISP: HUTCH
City: Agra (U.P.) 
Specific Areas: Everywhere there is mobile service of hutch. 
Plan: Hutch Access
Speed Offered: 384 kbps (peek using EDGE)
Usage Limitation: not yet any.
Validity:Monthly 
Price:500 pm 
Comments: -. Had used using GPRS .. was so bad.. slower than dialup, now got new set . EDGE enabled.. in testing stage.. ie on other pc (demo at their office).. getting downloads at 13 kBps.. 
Will update as will get it activated on my connection. 
NOTE: as compared to download speed.. surfing is quite slow.. I donno why.

*HUTCH INTERNET ON  A EDGE PHONE S***CKS from 12 PM to 12 AM .. In morning you can reach upto 200 kbps .. avg remains 150 kbps ... but after 12.. it is nothing less than a HELL .. *
(I soon going to get landline phone )

More Info : I am worried if hutch guys gonna start charning per 20kb data transfer ..


----------



## ramank (Feb 6, 2005)

*ISP:* Iqara Broadband ( *www.iqara.net )
*City:* Chennai
*Specific Areas:* Adyar, Thiruvanmiyur (don't know about other areas)
*Plan Name:* two unlimited and many limited  plans  
*Speed Offered:* 256 Kbps (one of the limited plan)
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* 1GB
*Validity:* 31 days
*Price:* Rs 500 one-time non-refundable payment for modem, no installation charges, Rs.651 per month (Inclusive of modem rent & tax) 
*Comments:* Dynamic IP, service was poor before, but better now

UPDATED: tariff, specific areas
Visit their site for more information.


----------



## great_manish (Feb 6, 2005)

ISP: Airtel GPRS 
City: kolkata
Specific Areas:entire india (almost) 
Plan Name: mobile office
Speed Offered: i get 7 KBps d/l speeds
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): unlimited
Validity: one month
Price: Rs. 99
Comments: doesnt get cheaper than this


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 6, 2005)

Now thats a great offer! Does one need a GPRS enabled cell phone for that?

Here is a deatiled table for all the services provided by my service provider.
*www.ortel.net/services.asp


----------



## TheGuru (Feb 6, 2005)

ISP: Touchtel (now Airtel Broadband) [Bharti]
City: Bangalore
Specific Areas: JP Nagar
Plan Name: Probably, its called Unlimited 128??!!??
Speed Offered: 128 Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): NA
Validity: NA
Price: 900/- pm
Comments: This is the best deal you can get. The service is simply superb. I get a consistent 14 KBps to 16 KBps download speed. Never seen the connection go down. ADSL. "Good-enough broadband". The good news is that they will announce new tariff plans soon! Hope there will be some surprises there!
*airtel-broadband.com/tariffhd.htm


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 7, 2005)

ISP: Relience Broadband
City: Bangalore
Specific Areas: JP Nagar
Plan Name: Plan 750 Plan 1200 Plan 3000 
Speed Offered: 128, 256, 512
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 10gb 
Validity: NA
Price: Rs 750 for the 128, 1200 for 256 and 3000 for 512 

Ok this is the official word I got from the website and after speaking to customer service reps in Bangalore. I will be speaking to a rep directly as I told them I want to get it installed at home. So as I know more the loop holes, if any, I will keep you updated. So far a 10gb download limit looks good!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2005)

great_manish said:
			
		

> ISP: Airtel GPRS
> City: kolkata
> Specific Areas:entire india (almost)
> Plan Name: mobile office
> ...




u r kidding.... i use the same connection.... never got speed over 1.5 kbps of downloading with DAP..... & without DAP it around 0.5-0.6 kbps.....


----------



## valtea (Feb 7, 2005)

Can somebody do something to move these giants to the North Eastern States (Mizoram) we have only crapy Dial up here


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2005)

mizoram.....

bsnl will go there...... with its so called broadband.... but dont aks when


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 8, 2005)

ok..update. This is what I got in my email this morning : 



> Thank you for showing interest in Reliance Broadband services.
> 
> With reference to your query regarding the data download limit, we would like to inform you that Reliance Broadband service is delivered over dedicated â€œalways onâ€? connectivity. However, for the larger interests of the Internet user community a cap of 10 GB is considered.
> 
> ...



sounds promising. Wonder if the limit is monthly. Will reply to them and see. Still yet to get a rep to talk to me. Will keep you updated


----------



## valtea (Feb 8, 2005)

Hope they come to Mizoram too


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2005)

I like my B-fone connection. its always on and no problem of bills and stuff. Plus, 4 KBps isn't all that bad.....I am running out of stuff to download...


----------



## great_manish (Feb 9, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> great_manish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even my nokia 6610 does not support speeds above 43.3kbps but i *always* get avg d/l speeds of 6-7kBps using dap.

*geocities.com/mshewakramani/Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## ichirag (Feb 9, 2005)

About BSNL dataone service tariff one can refer to following link
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 9, 2005)

Good News Guys My Data One Connection is up and running I am getting a speed of 254.8 kilobits per second  and the connection is stable for the past one hour Thank you BSNL for the lovely gift


----------



## valtea (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder when will they come here.....

Till noe even bfone is out of reach 4 us


----------



## hikapil (Feb 10, 2005)

*When in Jaipur*

Did any one know hen DataOne is coming in Jaipur.


----------



## lavanian (Feb 10, 2005)

...so does any one have an idea how good (or bad) BSNL's Rs 500 per month broad band is?


----------



## hikapil (Feb 10, 2005)

lavanian said:
			
		

> ...so does any one have an idea how good (or bad) BSNL's Rs 500 per month broad band is?



Ya we have read many reviewes about MTNL from many users.

Please share your viewes who have used BSNL's broadband.

And please also mention how they are calculating the bandwidth. to calculate the monthly Limit.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 10, 2005)

monthly limit is quite simple really. Each machine has a MAC address which they will note and they will track ur downloads using that. The MAC address is almost impossible to change and hence cannot be bypassed.  So whatever goes in/out of ur machine will be logged and hence they will account for ur downloads


----------



## demoninside (Feb 10, 2005)

hey ice i don't mean to regreat your comment,
But it's not tough to bypass MAC(plese in the world we live in "Impossible is nothing") even i guess a lot of buddy knows it.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 11, 2005)

changing the MAC address is a 10 sec job without use of any s/w tools or anything. Its that easy


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 11, 2005)

oh great ones...plz teach me as to how  Interesting...then this poses the question as to how. Ur IP usually isnt static. IP binding to the Network Card ? That might be a possibility. Since you cant change ur network cards and get it to work. hmmm....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 11, 2005)

ISP: ZEENET
City: Bangalore 
Specific Areas: Jayanagar
Plan Name: 64K Unlimited and 128 K unlimited
Speed Offered: 64Kbps and 128 Kbps 
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited 
Validity: One Month
Price: 500/- for 64K and 800 for 128K
Comments: This is the best deal you can get. The service is simply superb. I get a consistent 6-8 KBps download speed in my 64K connection.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry guys Data One Beats all others hands down. Rs 500 -> 256K ---> Unlimited (6 Months) No one can beat it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats all is quite fine but whats the sustained data transfer rates? Thats what we all want to know!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 11, 2005)

the sustained data rate is 30KB/Sec Its rock steady.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmm, sameas mine. Guess then I will stick to my current connection.


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice to see such a good response. Hope this thread will help those looking to get the right ISP and bandwidth in their city. Come on all you guys from smaller cities, start posting already!

Raaabo


----------



## mamba (Feb 12, 2005)

hey ppl 
just got myself a sify 2 months unlimited 96kbps connection 4 1895 /-
its givin me a DL rate of bout 15kbps  , in the after noon !!! , think it will go up in the night . 
this much is enuf 4 me

1 more thing , u can increase ur bandwith by up 2 20 %    
herez how - 
run --> gpedit.msc --> local computer policy --> computer configuration --> administrative templates --> network --> QoS packet scheduler -->  limit reservable bandwith --> enabled -->  bandwith limit -->  0%

thus bandwith limit is redused frm 20% 2 0%
happy surfin


----------



## mamba (Feb 12, 2005)

hey 
got a problem
i m able 2 surf n download things frm web sites , but aint able 2 download through other software eg . kazaa , bitorrent , warez p2p , n all other p2p clients . VOTS UP ???????
REPLY SOON , NE1


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 12, 2005)

hmm mayb sify doesn support P2P transfers.. is that a possible reason??


----------



## detj2004 (Feb 12, 2005)

sohummisra said:
			
		

> > I'm not interested in "broadband", because then none of us could post anything here.
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't really broadband if it ain't broadband. Whatever. I don't have broadband yet (still dial-up) but I'm looking for comments on MTNL's Tri-Band and BSNL's new schemes.



Well, its a new a ADSL service frm BSNL & MTNL 
Registration is fast and easy and online. Its now opened 4 just a few (7) cities but will open soon 4 around 198 cities covering all d major cities of India
Click : *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone.htm for more info.
Click for registration online : *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataoneform.php


----------



## detj2004 (Feb 12, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> hey
> got a problem
> i m able 2 surf n download things frm web sites , but aint able 2 download through other software eg . kazaa , bitorrent , warez p2p , n all other p2p clients . VOTS UP ???????
> REPLY SOON , NE1


R u using n e firewall. U need to make rules for specific clients. 
Like eMule uses port 4672 (UDP) & port 4662 (TCP)
Shareaza uses port 6346. So u see u need to make rules 4 these in r firewall


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 12, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> hey
> got a problem
> i m able 2 surf n download things frm web sites , but aint able 2 download through other software eg . kazaa , bitorrent , warez p2p , n all other p2p clients . VOTS UP ???????
> REPLY SOON , NE1


Sify is known to block ports where there would be huge use of bandwitdh.
Just change the ports which these use to any random number arround the default ports. and use them like i do. Just remember to test those ports after u change them.

I have Sify 40kbps and had to change the default ports to get a high id in eMule.


----------



## mamba (Feb 12, 2005)

detj2004 said:
			
		

> mamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no firewallz 4 me , even disabled the windows firewall option


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 12, 2005)

^ Hey did changig the ports help


----------



## alexdonwarez (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice  to see msg's abt BROADBAND, but in my town we r still in Dial- up connection, even though our place is one of the major ports of INDIA.


----------



## Scorpion (Feb 13, 2005)

Mine is sify Unlimited 48Kbps and P2P works fine.
There is a problem with a few sites though.
The only problem is with the gmail POP access. It plainly refuses.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> great_manish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saurav is right.. 
I think he is having EDGE phone


----------



## great_manish (Feb 13, 2005)

no guys its not an edge phone, its just a plain simple nokia 6610 !!

in the beginning even i hated my connection but suddenly the speeds  have rocketed for abt the past two months, now i even download huge s/w from the net like photoshop(arnd 160 mb)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2005)

I am on BSNL's dataone and it rocks completely..., total bliss for a long time Dial up user like me...


----------



## Harman (Feb 13, 2005)

Why North-India is lagging back?????????????????????

i'm helpless.....................

the best offer here is by:
AirTel (Bharti)
GPRS(+EDGE) @ Rs.20 per Day.
FLAT!

I have SGH-C100. speed i get iz approx 10kbps.
Only problem is dat ur phone is Busy! Call-Waiting does't work..

Never tasted EDGE..

Kip Smiling ppl!!


----------



## Harman (Feb 13, 2005)

Also.......... 

GPRS cards are available @ Rs 700/-
Validity 2months..
FLAT!

Dat's it!

Kip Smiling PPL!!

Say "Yo!"


----------



## mamba (Feb 13, 2005)

hey guys,
seems that now no vot the problem is 
the problem is these *** holes (sify) have blocked some of the ports , due 2 which m not able 2 use ne p2p service . NE !!!!
called them up , say would look into the matter . 
ne of u guys faced ne such thing ??


----------



## vysakh (Feb 13, 2005)

known problem with sify


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 14, 2005)

With the DataOne making inroads, our Cable service provider was forced to change its tariff plans. Here are the new plans:

256kB- 24hrs- 600Mb limit- cable tv- 675/-

256kB- 24hrs- 600Mb limit- no cable TV- 500/-

256kB- 12hrs- unlimited downlds- cable TV- 500/-

256kB- 12hrs- unlimited dwnlds- no cable TV- 300/-

256kB- 24hrs- 1.6Gb downlds- cable TV- 1000/-

*Note: In all capped packages, downloading is free from 11PM to 7AM

These are the new tariffs for home users. There are many more plans for the Office, SoHo and Cafe owners.


----------



## richard nightly (Feb 14, 2005)

*ISP:* Hathway
*City:* Mumbai
*Specific Areas:* Churchgate
*Plan Name:* Liteway 8-8
*Speed Offered:* 256kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* UNLIMITED
*Validity:* monthly
*Price:* Rs 400/-
*Comments:* VERY GOOD !!  Only 8PM - 8AM conx + full day Sunday. 32 KB/s downloads


----------



## mAYHEM (Feb 15, 2005)

Any body knows about TATA indicom broadband services.I have used Airtels (GPRS&EDGE) but its too slow nowadays.EDGE service by Hutch is pretty fast


----------



## thegame_rulez (Feb 15, 2005)

guys how is net4india boradband? ne views on it pls.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 15, 2005)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Any body knows about TATA indicom broadband services.I have used Airtels (GPRS&EDGE) but its too slow nowadays.EDGE service by Hutch is pretty fast



check this site.. u may get the needed info.. 

*www.tataindicom.com/products/internet/broadband_services.asp



			
				thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> guys how is net4india boradband? ne views on it pls.



*broadband.net4india.net/html/usr-home.html

well when i chkd the site the option to broadband services the link wasnt active.. anyways try searchin.. and for queries there is a link below.. 

*broadband.net4india.net/tmpl/usr-telephony.html


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 15, 2005)

Is no one getting download rates of more then 30-35kBps?


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 17, 2005)

I get 200 KBps on my office line


----------



## sr_ultimate (Feb 17, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> great_manish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 
usually get  - 7-8 kbyted/s
sometimes get  - once it reached 1 MB/s ( i`m not kidding, donno how tho ) 

@great_manish
I use it for free  8)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 17, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> I get 200 KBps on my office line



Yeah! Showoff!!    

Now, anyone not blessed with a T1 conncetion?


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 18, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> (sify) have blocked some of the ports , due 2 which m not able 2 use ne p2p service...



It looks like they dont have a standard policy for security and they just leave it to the individual admins to figure it out. I run Sify Broadband (?) too (was forced to upgrade actually) but once I did, I couldn't play HL2 or any other Steam game. An Nmap run pretty much confirmed that every port on the server with the exception of 25 and 80  were closed. I wrote to them and spoke to them, but its been over two months now. Customer service isnt really their forte.

BTW, has anyone gotten the ADSL connections from Airtel?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Is no one getting download rates of more then 30-35kBps?


Hmm, i get 31-34kbps with BSNL dataone...And thats nothing compared to raaabo's data transfer.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 18, 2005)

my corp T1 line in my current company is a 1MBPS. Still since its shared I get D/L of around 80-90kbps. My earlier companies corp line was a dual 45MBPS pipeline! I used to get smouldering speeds of around 2MBPS !!!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 18, 2005)

So its the same download speed on even the bets connections?


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 18, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm, i get 31-34kbps with BSNL dataone



Wow, you got a DataOne connection? I didn't know they had already started setting up connections. They contacted you or did you have to hound the Customer Service Cell? Are there port restrictions on the connection?


----------



## Ashis (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok,.....
Now We have Cable Service in our City:-
*img130.exs.cx/img130/5360/broadband0kg.th.gif
*www.ortel.net/services.asp
Check Out its Packages.
& Dont Forget To look for The * sign in the Pic (Free Cable TV)


----------



## NikhilVerma (Feb 18, 2005)

*ISP:* Sikkanet
*City:* Lucknow
*Speed Offered:* 256kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* UNLIMITED
*Validity:* monthly
*Price:* Rs 600/-
*Comments:* Sould be good, looking forward to it...


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 18, 2005)

Well sify today launched 128 kbps fr Rs 995(Rs 500 fr Mumbai) but heres the catch and i quote frm the site:


			
				Sify Broadband said:
			
		

> Further, this product will also help to cater to the needs of the Small Office Home Office (SOHO) segment and even some of the SMEs. However, this product  CANNOT BE USED BY CYBERCAFES. If the usage exceeds 150 MB in a day, then a validity reduction of one day will be made per 150 MB of extra usage in that day.


And the other package is night plan (usage 9pm - 9 am) fr Rs 650.
Link: *www.sifybroadband.com/newul_pack.htm

Well sify has also started USER ID - IP ADDRESS- MAC ID BINDING. Any way to override this thing bcos every Sundays i use my cousins id(Sunday free fr hourly users) which gives 64kbps dedicated compared to my 40 kbps shared
Link: *broadband.sify.com/bb_security.html


----------



## Delpiero (Feb 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell what is the disconnection rate of tata broadband and hathway? . Sify gets disconnected a lot of  times. Also tell me which is better in terms of speeds and reliability , tata or hathway.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, i guess only chennai users (and maybe b'lore) ppl get connection. 

I dint hound the customer service , they just called me up and asked me to fill the form and pay money and after 4 days , i got my connection.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 18, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm, i guess only chennai users (and maybe b'lore) ppl get connection.



Hmm, I live in Bangalore and I've been hounding the Customer Service Cells for my connection to no avail. Maybe its area-specific, like how DIAS was and they're planning to rollout in different areas at different times. But how about the connection itself? Are there port restrictions?



			
				babumuchhala said:
			
		

> USER ID - IP ADDRESS- MAC ID BINDING. Any way to override this thing


There is absolutely no way around a MAC binding as its probably entered in the router's ACL and set to deny access from any other MAC address. It's crap, but that's the way most ISPs (the LAN based ones) are migrating to avoid freeloading and in some cases, using multiple computers to share a single connection at home (although this can be easily bypassed with a proxy/NAT)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> But how about the connection itself? Are there port restrictions?


Yes the connection is good and sometimes it gets DC, but even then thats less than wht i used to have with my dial up...

There are no restriction as of now...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 18, 2005)

*reliance broadband connection*

any homeuser has reliance broadband connection ??

plz tell us ur experience ..... speed , customer service , 
is the billing system OK??


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 18, 2005)

Any idea what the rates will be for DataOne once the introductory offer is over?


----------



## mamba (Feb 19, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> mamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mines solved now ( atleast 4 the moment     )
been a week with sify n they have enabled all the ports i wanted them 2 , n m ore , the admin said said that given kinnda ' full access ' . m content 4 the moment . 
downloadin stuff


----------



## Ankit (Feb 20, 2005)

wel i think now sify is best option...even with 150 mb daily monthly usage can go as high as 4.5 gb....for 500 rs. this is not bad at alll.........


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 20, 2005)

But generally we dont have a daily usage of 150 MB its like on some days of the week ur data usage goes through the sky. Fr me its weekends when all downloads are in full swing. They should probably relax data limit after 10 PM and on Sundays. This would be really usefull fr Home users


----------



## iinfi (Feb 20, 2005)

has MTNL started its broad band operations in all exchanges of mumbai ..
when i called 1500 their toll free no they didnt have a clue of what was going on .... 

reliance says it wud giv 10GB data transfer .... but they have not started operations in my area .....

we have an MTNL Base Station Transmitter atop our building ..... does MTNL offer internet services to people living in the building where their BST is installed ?? any idea ??


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 21, 2005)

guys.. my frnd down in chennai says there is sum scheme in DATA one.. that has 256K unlimited connect. for 500.. wit 2000 deposit.. i dunno if its real.. can any1 there tell if its true.. i know its unlimited till june or sumthin.. but my frnd says its always...


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

Dont go in for BSNL dataone, its really lousy and slow...... They offered 256kpbs as min but the spoeed is actually ver less......


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 21, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in
Come on dont give out generic ststements Data One is VERY GOOD and is GIVING 256k (31K download) in bangalore.

THANK YOU BSNL I LOVE YOU


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 21, 2005)

can ny1 temme if wat i heard is true?? plz chacko dont tell data one aint good.. mayb not gud 2 u.. many in here say its rockin..


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

Dude, I've taken the connecition on Jan 20 right away and since the day 1 till tday i havent recvd speed above 25kpobs,  its always been like that. It gets disconnected freqntly.....  I got mine fixed an hour ago....  

Soem might get it faster cos of the geograpohic loctions.....


Anyway dude tell me whether the monthly rental biling has started?

 :roll:


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 21, 2005)

Whats "25kpobs" ? Never heard this before. If you are bangalore come to my place and i will show you a speed of 256K (coffee included) and a down load of 32 KB. My address details are at my web site.


----------



## infernus (Feb 22, 2005)

@Bharathbala2003
As you know it the unlimited connect is till June only(To encourage more people to take Dataone)@ 256kbps for Rs 500 . The Rs 2000 deposit is for the modem, i think. I dont think there is any unlimited connection from Dataone yet.


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Whats "25kpobs" ? Never heard this before. If you are bangalore come to my place and i will show you a speed of 256K (coffee included) and a down load of 32 KB. My address details are at my web site.




Dude, let me clarify that it 256kpbs which means per sec 256 kb is transf, isnt it...... But then why even between 20-25 what i get a file of 1 mb takes abt 3-4 mins to downlaod..... shouldnt it  donwload within 4 secs.....

Lemme know


----------



## infernus (Feb 22, 2005)

Ahh, there is your mistake. 256kbps doesnt meant you get a download speed of 256kbps. Download speed on a 256kbps connection is about 25-32kbps.


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2005)

then what does the 64k, 128k connection from  Zee next & Hathway ISP mean , is it fastr than mine or slower


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 22, 2005)

yup they are slower.. i have 64K unlimited connection from Zee.. and get downloads of max 7-8 Kb a sec..


----------



## aadipa (Feb 22, 2005)

learn the basics


256 *kbps* = 32 *KBps*


the ISP talks in terms of kilo bits per second for their connection speed while users talk in terms of Kilo Bytes per second for the download speed.


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2005)

Thats 256/8..... That means every sec 32 kb is transf ...... Thats pretty slow then because if u have downlaod large files like 50mb & above it'll take lot of time.....

Is there any software to speed up the connectn.....


Tks........


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 22, 2005)

increase ya speed in wat??  in broadband.. hehe no  mayb boost a VERY LILLE AMT in DOWNLOAD by using sum download managers  but not a great change.. else do one thing u can get a *DATAONE - BUSINESS PLAN*

2MBPS at 9000 a month download limit 40GB!!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2005)

did u take that connectn?

will run bankrupt if i take it as i have other comitmnts.........


----------



## prasathvishnu (Feb 22, 2005)

256 kbps not KBps.
its kilobits not kilobytes

so, its giving 32 KBPS download speed which is the theoritical max u can get from 256 kbps line.

-Vishnu-


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 23, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in
How old are you?


----------



## Charley (Feb 23, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in
> How old are you?




Dude i meant that cos I wanna get some latest gizmos so cant shell out so  much cash.

BTW I'm 25 .....


----------



## demoninside (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Guys i hv two options in front of me

Either i go with Data-One which is starting in my city from 15th march
or go with sify 
128 kbps night only unlimited
is there any catch in sify or is it realy unlimited
any user hv suggestions is more then welcome


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 24, 2005)

its simple maths

256k >  128K

Thus Data One


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> *ISP:* ASIANET DATALINE
> *City:* COCHIN, TRIVANDRUM, KOZHIKODE
> *Specific Areas:*"
> *Plan Name:* dont know
> ...



hmm.. Rs. 99.. you must be the cheapest ISP user  with good speed. apparently.. FREEE internet ..hehe..


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2005)

great_manish said:
			
		

> saurav_cheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOu got 6 kpbs in 6610 ? I never got in my 6610 more than 3.5 kbps.. using downloader..

I got now EDGE enabled then have recieved highest is 14.1 kbps !


----------



## Charley (Feb 24, 2005)

Dude wud recommend take Data1 now ..... Use it till June end with unlimtd stuff & then if ur not happy then leave it and get another 1 ..........

Ciya


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

demoninside said:
			
		

> Hey Guys i hv two options in front of me
> 
> Either i go with Data-One which is starting in my city from 15th march
> or go with sify
> ...



id prefer DATA one.. cos sify's Connection s*x..


----------



## Charley (Feb 24, 2005)

BSNL is the best in business right now....... But I'm still worried abt my download speed , 21kpbs always....... The engr checkd it with his laptop and he got abt 25kpbs.....


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 24, 2005)

I get a constant 30-31kBps and when i put download express, it shoots upto 37-39Kbps!!!

And when i checked the speed with  bandwidth tester extension with FF, then  it showed 324 kbps, once! But it usually connects at 230-240 kbps. 

Dataone rulez....


----------



## Charley (Feb 24, 2005)

where did u get dwnld exprss from?

Gimme a link


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 24, 2005)

It's a plugin which works with IE or IE based browsers like Maxthon. 

*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=18


----------



## iinfi (Feb 25, 2005)

any MTNL users plz tell me ur broadband experience ...
MTNL's plan s*x ....
reliance's plan offers 10GB .... but the company itself is in a turmoil .... i dont think its wise to go for reliance connection ....


----------



## Charley (Feb 25, 2005)

Theres a new 1 tday.... Airtel offers 256 kpbs for 319rs, lesser regitrn charges than BSNL....... Wht r they upto ?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 25, 2005)

wat about the download limit?? n moreover i think u need a EDGE enabled phone to get gud download speeds...  so id still vote 4 BSNL data ONE!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 25, 2005)

dude i suppose its 1.5ghz.... I'm not sure just glanced the days paper...


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 25, 2005)

huh ? the rate plan that he mentioned is for the airtel boradband one. So where doe the Edge phone come into the picture ????!!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 26, 2005)

Guys BSNL Broad Band Help line SUCKS Big time My Data one is not working today (getting an error about server authentication) So i rang up BSNL Help line six times and all they had to offer in terms of tecnical assistance was " Sir, Please turn off the adsl modem and your computer and switch it on again"
realy the frustration i have to put up with is realy great. I am back to dial up for this post.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2005)

Man pradeep just open up any media player, like foobar/winamp play soem music then pause/keep playing it , then connect to dataone and see the difference!


----------



## mamba (Feb 26, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> wat about the download limit?? n moreover i think u need a EDGE enabled phone to get gud download speeds...  so id still vote 4 BSNL data ONE!!


    
the airtel 1z an adsl sortta connection , not through ur cell


----------



## mamba (Feb 26, 2005)

demoninside said:
			
		

> Hey Guys i hv two options in front of me
> 
> Either i go with Data-One which is starting in my city from 15th march
> or go with sify
> ...



have had sify 96kbps unlimited 4 2 weeks now n 2 tell u , IT SUX
1st i had 2 call 2-3 times a day 2 their delhi centre , 2 tell them 2 open ports 2 b used in p2p softwares
now i called up the helpline sayin that after 60-70mb downloadz everyday , my dl speed drops down frm 12 kbps 2 max 3-4kbps . n they say ur ' UNLIMITED ' connection is sortta shared 1 n if u want consistent speeds , go in 4 data transfer packages . no vot , this is ****

now they have started somethin called mac binding , in which u can access the net only through ur current LAN card , if u got an ew rig , either use the same ethernet 1 or give them some application 4 changin . they never ceazes 2 surprise do they . 

4 the record after the 2months r over , m not goin 4 a new sify 1


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 26, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> dude i suppose its 1.5ghz.... I'm not sure just glanced the days paper...



u mean GB!!  

@mamba n icecoolz.. sorry about that i dint know they were having broadband type.. i tout they come under the brandname touchtel..  n airtel was fully into mobile service.. 

anyways for detailed tariff click here only 2 plans with 64 KBPS at 600/- and 128 at 900/- is unlimited..


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm totally smitten with Airtel's adverts. It looks too good to be true, especially 128kbps connections at 999 a month and no download caps.  Does anyone here have an Airtel ADSL line? I'm pretty skeptical about DataOne, I thought I'd register after checking out how good the service actually is.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 26, 2005)

@ enoomai.. in blore there is a better one than that from zee next.. 128 K at 800.. unlimited m8!!  am using 64K for 500.. and dude its givin 6-8 KB a sec in P2P and normal windows download gives bout 8 KB..


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2005)

sorry, its GB...... And i have 3 cordless phones in the room ant the bsnl 1 too, when the modem is on the line has this bussing noise, when its off there is no noiise.... i chckd all the nodes, etc but still d same... Is it a cause 4 slower speed... I get 22kpbs now 4, 256plan bsnl......


----------



## pkhajanchi (Feb 26, 2005)

*BSNL Broadband Internet Connection*

I am interested in BSNL Broadband Internet Connection (New Home 256kbps plan). I have checked the connection at my friends place and the download speed I found was around 30KBps  on the same plan (256kbps home). 
I wanted to know if this connection can be shared using Windows XP ICS or I have to opt for the Business plan for sharing the internet connection with my other PCs.
Please Help and tell ur experience?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2005)

the sound should not come man, then speeds will be slow. 

Another query: Do the net connection gets DC when u get  a call?


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> the sound should not come man, then speeds will be slow.
> 
> Another query: Do the net connection gets DC when u get  a call?




wht shud be done then........ i dont get disconct when a call comes.........


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 27, 2005)

Take a ferite bead/ring and loop your cordless base station phone line four to five times through it it will cut out the buzz. I did the same for my sony cordless and no problems since then.


----------



## Charley (Feb 27, 2005)

Dude, cant understand that ...... Explain me the procedure ........ Ive to get that repaired soon .......


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 27, 2005)

Guys check this out I am getting a speed of 500Kbps (download of 60K sustained) for the past three days on a data one home connection. I checked it using *promos.mcafee.com/speedometer/test_0150.asp
i wonder how.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, pradeep :
When i tested, it showed: 


> File Size:  	 	 150.005 KB
> Time Elapsed: 		1.482 seconds
> 809.76 Kbps
> (101.22 KBps)



And the URL i noticed is same, when i tested, so when some other member use it changes to their speed...

I am sure the bandwidth is more than 256kbps, once i checked at c.net it showed 450+kbps and FF bandwith tester shows 400 always..., i wonder how...


----------



## Charley (Feb 28, 2005)

File Size:  	     150.005 KB
Time Elapsed:	7.41 seconds

                             161.92 Kbps
                            (20.24 KBps)

This is wht i got just now


----------



## prasathvishnu (Mar 1, 2005)

U r all lucky....
Being in a city got ur Data One very quickly n enjoying.

My place is a small town near coimbatore.
My place is listed in BSNL for Broadband in online Registraion forum.
I registered as soon as the Data One scheme was announced. I thought that i will get by Feb or March.

But the officials said the realistic answer that it will take 4 or even 6 months for Broadband to come to small towns. 

LOL the unlimited scheme ends June 2005.
Then, why should they provide online registration forum. 4-6 months is too much i think.




-Vishnu-


----------



## wORm (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok so as predicted, launch of BSNL/MTNL broadband is now resulting in slashing of prices on private ISPs.

Exatt, an ISP in Mumbai is the first one to slash rates. Their 256k "proper broadband plan" looks delicious, I'm going to upgrade from my 128k to 256k soon and am actually going to pay 200 rupees less than what I pay now (Rs. 1200 p.m. - 128k, unlimited bandwidth)


*ISP:* Exatt
*City:* Mumbai
*Specific Areas:* Bandra, Andheri, Chembur, Vashi and many other places.
*Plan Name:* 256k CLUB UNLIMITED
*Speed Offered:* 256 kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* None
*Validity:* 1 Month
*Price:* Rs. 720 (my cableguy who is a franchisee of Exatt is giving me the same package after charging commission for Rs. 990)
*Comments:* Have been an Exatt user for almost 2 years. Good speed, hardly any downtime.

Exatt's full listing of packages on offer: *www.exatt.net/schemes.htm


----------



## mamba (Mar 2, 2005)

what the ****

sify ppl dont cease 2 amaze , do they

yesterday i got a call that i could daily download/upload only 150mb on my 96 kbps " UNLIMITED " pack     

votz the " UNLIMITED " STANDS 4     

SIFYZ PURE ****


----------



## vysakh (Mar 2, 2005)

*asianetdataline.com/broadband.htm


----------



## prasathvishnu (Mar 3, 2005)

I have planned to go for Airtel Net. Bcoz it will take at least 4 months for DataOne to reach small towns like our places.

Plz give details about Airtel Net thru Cell (i think GPRS)

I heard that its giving 128 Kbps Unlimited Downloads for Rs. 600/

Wats the real Perfomance? Wats the maximum download speed one can expect?

Does the download speed depends the cell phone being used?

Which is the good cell phone to get good download spped in this Airtel Net.

What other things do I need for this other than PC and cell?

Plz help me!

Thank you.

-Vishnu-


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

DATAONE , Chennai users : whats the waiting period for chennai users to get the actual connection after registration to DATAONE ? is it city viz or area viz priority / waiting list ?

BSNL GPRS : odd , was discussing gprs service from airtel with a friend and he said even bsnl is offering gprs service for around Rs.349 per month unlimited as opposed to airtels Rs.600 . anyone using using bsnl's gprs service ?

few qs : 
- why is gprs so cheap for unlimited ? 
- the modem for using Dataone , is it available in the market too by any branded company ? if so cost 
- can i reuse the bsnl D1 modem for any other ISP , if i decide to switch from D1 ?

*www.bsnl.in/bsnlnews.asp?intNewsId=42509&strNewsMore=more


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

i chckd that speed stuff in a web world.. got amazing 904KBPS!!!


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2005)

Do any of'all BSNL dudes have any firewall or such software installed in ur system.... I'm talking abt those who use the modem 2 connect directly 2 internet not any 3rd party softwares.....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> DATAONE , Chennai users : whats the waiting period for chennai users to get the actual connection after registration to DATAONE ? is it city viz or area viz priority / waiting list ?


Hmm, i just waited for 20 days before i got my connection...
I applied (online) at around 20th jan and got after 20days.
I guess they are shortlisting the people be giving in..., i live in the heart of the city..., so may be i got early...
Where u live?



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> the modem for using Dataone , is it available in the market too by any branded company ? if so cost


Yes, it is available at ritche street...but it is costly around 2.5k, bsnl gives for 2k. 
Why do u want to buy, u can ditch it if u dont like the service...



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> can i reuse the bsnl D1 modem for any other ISP , if i decide to switch from D1 ?


no, i guess
Airtel uses USB modem
Hathway uses cable USB thing
sify is also Cable

Only dataone is via ethernet card, almost like he is putting us all in local LAN (or WAN to be appropriate), so we are getting high speeds.
Now i am connected at 310kbps


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2005)

mine is 158.32 kpbs


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 4, 2005)

The BSNL modem has a powerfull inbuilt firewall use it and all other software firewalls are redundant. I personaly use two firewalls one is in the bsnl modem and the second is in my linux box configured as a router / firewall / hub using iptables and a front end of guard dog on gentoo.


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanx Doc , send me the bill  . Ok so its now down to Bsnl D1 or GPRS or Airtel GPRS . any idea on which GPRS service is good in chennai .


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2005)

most of them have bsnl so majority wins then.........


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> Thanx Doc , send me the bill  . Ok so its now down to Bsnl D1 or GPRS or Airtel GPRS . any idea on which GPRS service is good in chennai .


Hmm.., why u want to go for gprs, when dataone is cheap?
And get Airtel Gprs, hutch sucks, if u want to get gprs only...
What connection u have now?

@pradeep_chauhan, r u sure it has firewall in it? How to check it...


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm.., why u want to go for gprs, when dataone is cheap?And get Airtel Gprs, hutch sucks, if u want to get gprs only...What connection u have now?



Got bsnl / aircell prepaid . BSNL GPRS comes to around Rs.349 for unlimited , while D1 has that 1 GB limit . My download exceeds 1 GB even with dial up  . plus dialing more than twice to get online with bsnl is a headache .

Plus whats a good cell for GPRS ?? i checked dig old issue with ambani guy on it . Sony Ericson had a good one T230  . any good ?? which one is good for GPRS ??


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

@klinux, remember that with GPRS, u get only 32kbps speeds and with D1, u get more than 256kbps and also no capping till july...

Get nokia 6610, its good. Rs. 6k or so. If u want a mob even lesser, go for 3100/3120. 

My opinion:6610


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

6610 just 6k ??? u sure ?????? man was checking prices with novembers digit . prices changed so quick ?????lol will have to check out Univercell . any site i can get latest chennai prices for cell ? plus another q : will i still receive missed calls and sms while connecting thru net with GPRS or does it work like b-fone ? . me not much into cell talk , so need some info


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2005)

Klinux, univercell sucks! Buy at other place....

Yes, it costs around 6k or 6.5k only. With Cam (6610i) it costs 8k. 
Forget that november issue, it has the prices which are too high..., nokia priority prices...

And remember, dont buy at univercell, they charge u more becoz of ads.


----------



## klinux (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for the warning  , will keep that in mind .


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

dude, howz the bsnl GPRS ? Is it worth trying ? What speeds do u get on it ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 6, 2005)

Ref to 4.12 Firewall Configuration for firewall setup


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 6, 2005)

@pradeep_chauhan, plz explain in detail, where to see 4.12?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry Sorry It refers to the section in the pdf user manual given along with the modem from BSNL.


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone know about the latest BSNL broadband scheme. Please let me kow guys as I am willing to take a broadband connection.
Which is the best sceme availaible? Please let me know


----------



## tejesh (Mar 6, 2005)

suj_engico said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about the latest BSNL broadband scheme.


Cold news, man.
For more  info on the schemes, click here.


----------



## saiko (Mar 6, 2005)

in europe DSL (t-online, vodaphone)has become very popular, its very cheap and gives the fast (actual 256/512 Kbps ) connection through a wireless modem, is it there in india?


----------



## trivisingh (Mar 6, 2005)

Anybody here use the Tata or Reliance wireless terminal internet. They got a unlimited scheme for 1500.

If anybody is using it, I have a query. The connection performs ok during normal browsing and downloading but isn't so good while using P2P softwares and torrent clients. Is there any reason for this? Also Tata only provides a serial cable but I have heard that you get a USB cable as well. will using a USB cable make any difference as the max speed supported is only 115 kbps which the serial port can handle.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 6, 2005)

I use TATA. Its good on common browsing and downloading, but have not tried P2P softwares or bittorrent.

The drawback with bittorrent is that you get the speed what the host (the person who has shared the file u r downloading) has restricted to and if he is on dialup, u can never get speeds better than 1.7kBps.
And also you should allow other bittorrent users to share your files. (atleast this what i have understood).

I dont use the bittorrent or the p2p softwares because there is always a possibility of downloading a wrong file i.e. you will downloading something you think is an iso image of some software only that it turns out to something else.


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2005)

saiko said:
			
		

> in europe DSL (t-online, vodaphone)has become very popular, its very cheap and gives the fast (actual 256/512 Kbps ) connection through a wireless modem, is it there in india?



We're talking abt the connections in India.........


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 7, 2005)

I think BSNL has some problem. 
i have 2 connections a BSNL and sify
ofcouse sify is much faster than  BSNL 
e.g. i was downloading a game (which took me 14 hours) first i used BSNL . I used fresh download manager in which i could see the how data was commingin . it was like a SINE wave just going up and down.
So i used sify which was like a DC wave in straight in line . even after 1 hr it was straight!!!
sify is just amazing !!!!


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2005)

right now am getting high speed in bsnl.........

abt 30kpbs


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 7, 2005)

i also get 38.6 kbps but i doesnt mean anything as it is never constant


----------



## djmykey (Mar 7, 2005)

Talking about download speeds this is the dl speed i got today from a dialup line and using a vsnl.net 3 year old account.      

*img141.exs.cx/img141/7784/dlspeed8qe.th.jpg


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 7, 2005)

do you mean that you got 38.6?


----------



## vysakh (Mar 7, 2005)

wwwoooow 
how did this miracle happen on dialup


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 7, 2005)

ISP:Hathway
Location:Bangalore
Speed:256K
Limit:Unlimited
Charge:990

haven used it.. jus saw the add in a local paper..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm..... me also dun know how it happened but as u can see I was dl a song out here so that song finished dl in 2 mins.  man I was happy and hey I wont bother if it wud continue givin me same speeds from now on.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 8, 2005)

this burst of speed genrally happens if the data you download has been downloaded recently by someone and is cached at the local server of vsnl.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 8, 2005)

Even then Pradeep practially on a dialup even if you are not on the internet the speed which one can download is max 4-6kbps. Simply because that is that the copper wires provided will support. Its a practical improbability to get a 69 kbps download with a 56kbps connection!! It might be possible if the person was downloading the song b4 and got disconnected and downloaded again and hence it picked it up from the local cache.


----------



## Grace (Mar 8, 2005)

Is Ethernet card a must for DataOne?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 8, 2005)

yes unless u have onboard 10/100 or gigabit LAN


----------



## Delpiero (Mar 8, 2005)

Is the 256 kbps connection from sify any good?. What will be the download speeds?. I use 40 kbps unltd. and get 12 kbps not more than that not less than that.


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 8, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> Is the 256 kbps connection from sify any good?. What will be the download speeds?. I use 40 kbps unltd. and get 12 kbps not more than that not less than that.


It would be a real boost to wat u hav ever used. It would give u around 30~32 Kbps download speeds.
By the way which 256 kbps pack are u talkin abt


----------



## daj123 (Mar 9, 2005)

all of the 128K+ packs have a download restrictions. Also, they have a terrible habbit of throttling your downloads.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 9, 2005)

ya ....dataone is bad for that reason only...

its limit is 1GB per month..but i m dloading 1.5 to 2 GB  per month in dialup also...

so plz let them no we want cheap BB...
regards


----------



## Romeo (Mar 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which services offer static ip with their packages over in Hyderabad.


----------



## Delpiero (Mar 9, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> Delpiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one which costs Rs999 in delhi and allows 700 MB of data transfer and a validity of 2 months. BTW have you tried it or are you just guessing.


----------



## sekharengg (Mar 10, 2005)

*Which broadband or cable internet present in banglore?*

I want to know what are options for internet may be in broadband or cable internet in Banglore, specifically in Mattadhali (Near HAL).


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 10, 2005)

Data One has started showing its bad side. In bangalore (ulsoor) data one is working eratic for the past two days BSNL says something ad....... is faulty. Wonder when its set right..


----------



## gagandeep89 (Mar 11, 2005)

hey i m really kinda sick from 56k and  have been trying to get a REAL BB connection but havent found till yet 
anywayz bsnl dataone is available now in chandigarh 
so i wanted to ask u guyz is that gud enuf for sum real downloader
coz i have had bad experiences wid sify and its real expensive 
and their download limit jus totally sucks 
but bsnl is still 1 gb only oh well its still better as compared for price per connection value
can i get more help here lol


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 11, 2005)

@gagan.. am not too sure about the DO offers there.. but in TN u got unlimited Downloads till june end if am rite.. so its rockin here.. and then regarding speeds yes its worth the money..


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 11, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> The one which costs Rs999 in delhi and allows 700 MB of data transfer and a validity of 2 months. BTW have you tried it or are you just guessing.


Well exactly havent gone upto 256 kbps but yes had used 128 kbps fr 1 month. The upgrade was frm 64 kbps and the speed increase was instantly seen. So one can safely assume the speeds would be really good.

Well why dont u go fr 128 kbps fr 500/month with a daily download limit of 150 mb. This looks much better than the plan u have selected


----------



## Delpiero (Mar 12, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> Delpiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm..... sounds good to  me. Newest offer from sify. Will certainly go for this one. But this package costs 995 in delhi and not 500 as in your case. Damn it, limit of only 150 MB per day or they will reduce on day of browsing.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey guys i have heard that in view of the new declaration from TRI the download limit may continue to be unlimited for the year end Dec 31. Its a unconfirmed news told by some BSNL guy to me today.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2005)

Ohh, that would be a great news! Go BSNL, go unlimited!


----------



## lywyre (Mar 13, 2005)

wow! thats gr8 news. still waiting for Data1 (


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey guys watch out i got a bill of Rs 2546/- for the data one connection(active 8Feb05 till 01Mar05) i have no idea how and will go tomorrow to fight it out. BSNL is taking me for a ride.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hey guys watch out i got a bill of Rs 2546/- for the data one connection(active 8Feb05 till 01Mar05) i have no idea how and will go tomorrow to fight it out. BSNL is taking me for a ride.


     

How did  that happen, i got normall bill only...


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 15, 2005)

u must have downloaded beyond 1 gig

so according to the plans the bill wod have been Rs 2500 /-

mebbe they din apply tht data transfer rates not applicable till 6 more months


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 16, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> u must have downloaded beyond 1 gig
> 
> so according to the plans the bill wod have been Rs 2500 /-
> 
> mebbe they din apply tht data transfer rates not applicable till 6 more months



That's impossible!!!....if that is so no one would have gone for BSNL. May be they made some mistake... 
Hey guys how much time did it take for you to get the coonection after completing all the formalities...i completed all the formalities by 22 feb, but still i haven't got my connection...


----------



## VampireBat (Mar 18, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have heard that in view of the new declaration from TRI the download limit may continue to be unlimited for the year end Dec 31. Its a unconfirmed news told by some BSNL guy to me today.



err.. then what about the people who has signed up after March. will they be also eligible ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 18, 2005)

See guys this news is all "word of mouth" may turn out to a total gas bag so please wait let us see what BSNL comes up after 31 June. Also i have no way to authenticate / support this rumor.


----------



## Prajith (Mar 20, 2005)

ISP-BSNL
CITY-PUNE
SPEED-256Kbps NEVER GOT ABOVE 215 kbps
LIMITATION - 1gb (REALLY SUCKS)
COMMENTS-guys great thing is i get 80 Kbps(average) download speed with Internet Download Accelerator.

I think your distance from the tel xchange also matters as i was told 

I am lucky!!

I can easily break the xchange's window pane 
with a small stone that too 
FROM MY BALCONY !!!!!!!!

How Great is That ???????


----------



## lywyre (Mar 22, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hey guys watch out i got a bill of Rs 2546/- for the data one connection(active 8Feb05 till 01Mar05) i have no idea how and will go tomorrow to fight it out. BSNL is taking me for a ride.



It is possible that some spywares are installed in your system which also download other worms and dialers. these dialers dial ISD calls without any input from the user. Just check your startup for these dialers


----------



## third_rate (Mar 26, 2005)

hey i am on dataone for the last 4 days and i've already d/l data more than 4 GB...if they charge me 3/- per each MB more than 1 GB...I think i need to use my calc.

But the connection rocks !!! It's too fast. No disconnections or fluctuations or whatever...


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 26, 2005)

Hmm, I am a bit worried now. I registered my Data1 a couple of days back and I am still waiting, but this news of overbilling is turning me stone cold with fear. I definitely dont want a repeat of my dial-up bills. I thought they were not gonna bill anyone for exceeding their download limits until June.  Has anyone downloaded more than their limit and still gotten a bill of 500 for the connection charges? Anyone?


----------



## demoninside (Mar 26, 2005)

yes praddep wht happen,
coz i asked about it from my uncle,
he said there shouldn't be this type of prob,

i guess ur bill include,
modem charges+security+tax

it's not the d/l bill

or is it??????????????

nd yes pls tell us wht happened when u went to BSNL office------------


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh sorry i forgot to update Well i went to bsnl and they said that the bill is for the period 08 Feb to 30 April and the breakdown us as under.
Modem Deposit 500
Modem Inst 500
Broadband feb 370
Broadband Mar 500
Broadband Apr 500
Modem rent Apr 100
Modem rent Mar 100
Modem rent Feb 100
Total Rs 2670/-
I think its better to buy the modem and have given an application for the same. Modem Cost Rs 2000/- and i have paid Rs 500+100+100+100=800 already.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 27, 2005)

*ISP:* Sikkanet
*City:* Lucknow
*Plan Name:* 256 KbPs Unlimited
*Speed Offered:* 256KbPs
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* Unlimited
*Price:* 600/Month and 3500 Installation 
*Comments:*
*+ Install their own tower at the top of your house... So no cable laying chakkar!!!

- Shared Connection so speeds slightly slow during daytime*


----------



## Delpiero (Mar 28, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> *ISP:* Sikkanet
> *City:* Lucknow
> *Plan Name:* 256 KbPs Unlimited
> *Speed Offered:* 256KbPs
> ...


3500 for just installation? That's too high , sify here in delhi charges only 1000 and mtnl rs 800!!


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 28, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Hmm, I am a bit worried now. I registered my Data1 a couple of days back and I am still waiting, but this news of overbilling is turning me stone cold with fear. I definitely dont want a repeat of my dial-up bills. I thought they were not gonna bill anyone for exceeding their download limits until June.  Has anyone downloaded more than their limit and still gotten a bill of 500 for the connection charges? Anyone?


yes, even i had read on their website that they r not going to bill anyone for exceeding download limits till june, but when i called up customer service, they told me that they had not received any such information. i am not having a very good time with this connection, the surfing speeds r slowing down, the customer service doesnt seem to have any technical info whatsoever. i have described my few experiences below:

i had registered my data one connection on 27 jan,2005 and got the connection only on 17 march. and they had given me an user id and password which dint exist at all(i found this out after i messed around with the CPE settings, so i reset to default settings and then entered the user id and password which they had given, the connection dint work at all). i registered a complaint and they got back to me the next day and they asked me to check my id and password,well, it wasnt what i had entered, i got my real id and pass then.

i wanted to play aoe2 online for which ports 6667&1720(more on this in the QnA section), had to be open, so i called them up, they dint have any idea about it at all.

i have another friend near my place who got the connection a few days back and they gave him some manager`s id and password, asking him to call back the next day for his real id & pass. when he did that, they told him to use the manager`s id itself.
so all who r going in for data one, be warned!


----------



## lywyre (Mar 28, 2005)

u can well go to a consumer court, u have every right to put up a case and u can surely make the people at BSNL give what they have promised to give


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 28, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Hmm, I am a bit worried now. I registered my Data1 a couple of days back and I am still waiting, but this news of overbilling is turning me stone cold with fear. I definitely dont want a repeat of my dial-up bills. I thought they were not gonna bill anyone for exceeding their download limits until June.  Has anyone downloaded more than their limit and still gotten a bill of 500 for the connection charges? Anyone?



I don't know whether to laugh or cry....

I registered and finished all the formalities on 22 february and still i haven't got my connection...and also from the comments from you guys about the ports..user id,password..etc.....i am sweating a liitle bit...I think i will mostly cancel the registration and goto Airtel broadband if they don't provide me with the connection before April 1.


----------



## sohummisra (Mar 30, 2005)

Is BSNL DataOne available in Mumbai. And if it isn't, would MTNL Triband be an improvement on dial-up at least? Thanks.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 30, 2005)

@ennonmai,
hmm... i registered on jan 25th and got it on feb. 12th . I was lucky, just because i live in chennai also their was a hell out connection in my area. 

And i download almost 1GB a day and still not 662rs. bill only.


----------



## vwad (Mar 31, 2005)

this is sick limit of 1 GB.

I hate that !! 

& dont expect any improvements from BSNL in this department, because they simply can not go beyond this.

This really sucks man !!

its like you have 256 kbps and 1 GB limit. It feels like Haath Ko Aaya Aur Muh Na Laga Saka !!

Total Phalatugiri from BSNL.

Saala in Pune area, in my area there is absolutely nobody providing broadband and also my cable op is another version of lousyness.


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God!!!...i got my BSNL dataone...hehe....this is really great..


----------



## Prajith (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Guys Listen up to this -
I got a download speed of 412 Kb/s on 256 Kb/s
dataone connection by BSNL.

This was while i was downloading a 34 MB file on shareaza.

I have taken a screenshot of the shareaza download graph showing a speed of 311 Kb/s
(I could not take a screenshot when it was 412 Kb/s.) 

I guess this is a new record.

How to attach the jpeg screenshot ????????


----------



## demoninside (Apr 2, 2005)

just upload ur image to some image hosting site and past the url of that out here..........


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, I got my DataOne connection today. So, as drgrudge said, he doesnt have any problem with the connection and billing. Does anyone (especially in Bangalore would be great) else have a problem with excess billing for their DataOne connection. Because I've already downloaded around 450MB and I dont want to end up footing an 8k bill again  If anyone else with a DataOne connection has downloaded more than 1GB limit and not gotten billed for it, I will continue downloading more stuff. Please do let me know. 

@drgrudge: Thanks, buddy. You're a lifesaver.  I hope I dont get billed excessively for all that I download.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 2, 2005)

No there is no problem with excess downloads i have been using data one since Feb this year No problems.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2005)

A glimpse of what i do  
*img42.exs.cx/img42/4747/untitled2vc.png

Still i feel, it's some 10% less than what i used to be...


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hmm...i thought everyone in BSNL dataone gets 1 Gbps connection speed..


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 3, 2005)

ISP: Sify Broadband(huh?)
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: The whole of it
Plan Name: 128 kbps
Speed Offered: 128 kbps(duh!)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 150MB/day
Validity: 6Months
Price: 2500
Comments:


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 3, 2005)

@drgrudge and pradeep_chauhan: Thanks, guys. I am heaving a HUGE sigh of relief. Already, I downloaded over 600+MB and I was scared that if I continue this, I would end up being on the top-ten billers list again, like when I had to pay 8k+ for my phone bills.  The transfer rates are between 28 and 32 kbps for downloads, is that right, or is anyone getting more? If you are, any tips/hacks on increasing the speed would be welcome.


----------



## abhinav (Apr 4, 2005)

ISP: sify
City: dELHI
Specific Areas: Harinagar
Plan Name: -------------
Speed Offered: 48 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): unlimited
Validity: 1 month
Price: 450/- including taxes
Comments:Not good as i cant donload movies,MP3,etc.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Apr 5, 2005)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]Hmm...i thought everyone in BSNL dataone gets 1 Gbps connection speed..


 whaT????! GBPS???
 if only i had such a connection.
 if only any home user had such a connection................
                          that wud be better than heaven itself.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello friends ,

 any one using bsnl broadband & living in kolkata pls provide me his username and password to me for two days. 

 Actually my broadband connection has been installed but the exchange  guy said that  i will get my user id after 2 or 3 days .

 so i request anyone using datone  to lend me his user id for two days

 Please pls pls pls pls........


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 6, 2005)

hello friends

 dont need the user id any more

 i got my own today , 

 amazing speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man

 i am getting over 256 kbps.........................

 DataOne Rulz..................


----------



## andareil (Apr 7, 2005)

Can any one please tell me if the registration on  the web is enough or do you have to deposit a form in your nearest bsnl office. Cause I had registered on the web in late feb but I have yet to get even an acknowledgement mail from bsnl.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 7, 2005)

In my city online registration is not enough,  i have to filled up a fresh form for broadband registration in my telephone exchange  

 i think you should also go to your nearest tele exchange and enquire the officer present there for the broadband registration................


----------



## Rash (Apr 8, 2005)

*Broad Band DATA 1*

What about  *BSNL DATA 1* is it worthless..


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 8, 2005)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> [lokesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not 1 GBps it's 1 Gbps, i mentioned it correctly, how come you were mistaken.
*img142.exs.cx/img142/7436/dataone6yj.jpg

By the way guys, does anyone know how to find out how much upload/download has been made in BSNL Dataone ?


----------



## duckhead (Apr 9, 2005)

ISP: Hathway
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: Lower Parel
Plan Name: Liteway-1 Xtra 
Speed Offered: 256 kbps 
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 7GB/month 
Validity: 6 months 
Price: Rs. 3,000/- 
Comments: Hardly any downtime. Plus somedays your downloads end up being not counted. trick is to know which days


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

hello guys
Data One in bangalore (ulsoor Exchange area) down to a crawl for the past three days. Is any one else also facing the same hardship?


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes that problem is there overall India for the past 3 days...the international cable that provides BSNL dataone got cut due to some problem...that's why we get very low speeds and no transfer at some times. Seems like it will be fixed soon.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmm..., i get 1-2 kbps speeds only for the past 4 days  and if i am lucky i get 4kBps


----------



## Ricky (Apr 9, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> hey
> got a problem
> i m able 2 surf n download things frm web sites , but aint able 2 download through other software eg . kazaa , bitorrent , warez p2p , n all other p2p clients . VOTS UP ???????
> REPLY SOON , NE1



Oye yaar.. may be this is late reply ..

But sify guys have strict firewall to block all those stuff.. but still no one is perfect..

You try to use emule .. it is the only one p2p who is able to go through my ISP's firewall


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 9, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm..., i get 1-2 kbps speeds only for the past 4 days  and if i am lucky i get 4kBps



lol...i was lucky...i got 15-30 kbps yesterday..but now again it's down i get only 2-4 kbps...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 9, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> Well sify today launched 128 kbps fr Rs 995(Rs 500 fr Mumbai) but heres the catch and i quote frm the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading this thread !! 
Seems to be that SIFY guys are the most concern ISP about its bandwidth ! 
And this is the problem for costly internet in India.. ie costly bandwidth.. 
Now TRAI is trying to deduct bandwidth rate for backbone about 75% lesser.. hope then we could have fast yet unlimited internet everywhere :!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 9, 2005)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]upload/download has been made in BSNL Dataone ?



Yes.. download DUmeter !


----------



## Ricky (Apr 9, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> NikhilVerma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B'coz they are having wireless intallation !

BTW.. delpiero what to u think ?? what technology they might be using ?
I m here planning to build a LAN among my free computer freak friends (my follower) 

So if that technology is not much costly then we can go for it !


----------



## chinmay (Apr 9, 2005)

*Broadband*

Hi...this is chinmay from gurgaon...here is my form ....

*ISP*: CN'C Cable Net  
*City*: Gurgaon
*Specific Areas*: Palm Vihar, Sector 22, 23 n others
*Plan Name*: Unlimited Plan
*Speed Offered*: *256 Kbps*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb*):  *Unlimited*
*Validity*: *1 month*
*Price*: *Rs. 810*
Comments: I usually get a speed of *96 Kbps* in the peak time i.e 11:00 am to 9 pm...speed can accelerate easily upto *320 kbps* when using at night or on weekends...an average speed of *256 kbps* is truth...i download around 30 gbs per month and got no problems...i consider it superb in comparison with the other connections mentioned here....the only problem is lines stop workin durin *rains
*


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 9, 2005)

Ricky said:
			
		

> [lokesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!..that's a cool one...a must have for all [ especially BSNL Dataone users]


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

Guys I think the problem is over (low spped one on Data One) I am back to 255Kbps.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2005)

^^ no pradeep, still i get only 14-16kBps on p2p only...earlier i used to 29-31kBps.

Just curious , how u check ur speeds? (at wht speed u r connected)


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

Not a very precise way but gives a genral idea.

*promos.mcafee.com/speedometer/test_0150.asp

now its > 400Kbps


----------



## mamba (Apr 9, 2005)

Ricky said:
			
		

> mamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
u took some time dude   

btw , i used 2 call up sify n create some serious ' BAWAAL '    . had them give me kindda ' full access ' , meaning no ports blocked . since then every thingz working fine here . whenever m not able 2 connect , give them a little demo of that ' BAWAAL ' , n they have their delhi tech firewall team call me within coupla hrs . 

so if u exp ne suchh kindda probs  , dont hesitate 2 give them a peace of ur **** .


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 9, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Guys I think the problem is over (low spped one on Data One) I am back to 255Kbps.



I am still stuck with low speeds only..but yesterday the same time i had download speeds of 27-30 kBps. I think there is a backup connection for Dataone which has low bandwidth, and that's why our connection is not fully out and we get some transfer...and sometimes when the traffic is less, we get boosted speed.


----------



## khandu (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey raaboooo... 

can we get a poll here too ??

cause goin thru 17 pages is makin me mad.. 

like that we can have a bit better idea..


----------



## khemkarahul (Apr 10, 2005)

I guess BROADBAND actually means speeds anything above 256 kbps which is not commonly provided by most of the ISP's.
  All these ISP's cheat ppl in the name of BROADBAND by providing a mere 40 to 64 kbps
   I'd definitely go for the BSNL Data One only if it didn't have any download restrictions/limits.
   I'm waiting till anybody strats providing 24hrs 256 kbps with unlimited downloads at an economical price.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a dial up connection 33.6 Kbps. When i download using DAP it gives me 3 KBps . What is the difference between Kbps & KBps.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 10, 2005)

also tell me how to reach that 1gbps in dataone.Which plan gives that speed and how much


----------



## anir551 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> I have a dial up connection 33.6 Kbps. When i download using DAP it gives me 3 KBps . What is the difference between Kbps & KBps.
> also tell me how to reach that 1gbps in dataone.Which plan gives that speed and how much



33.6 kbps means 33.6 Kilo "Bits" per second. 3 KBps means 3 Kilo "Bytes"
per second. 1 Byte = 8 bits. Since your connection is 33.6kbps you should
get 33.6/8 = 4 KBps approx at peak speed.


If you really want ( if you have deep pockets) that you can get atmost 1Mbps in Home 3300 plan of DATAONE. As for 1 gbps, thats way too high
to think about for now. Infact, maybe such speed are available in top research facilities only.

See:
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## redalert5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried reliance's new broadband plans, i have heard they are quite good and best of all no bandwidth limit.


----------



## mamba (Apr 12, 2005)

gud news 4 all sify users . i have a 96kbps connection . as u all must have experienced , afetr a download of round 70 mb after 8 a.m. , the speeds used 2 fall down 2 bout 3-4 kbps ( in my case 11 kbps - 4 kbps ) . but 4 the last 1 week or so , have been getting 11kbps 4 the whole day , even after that limit of 70mb      gud 4 me coz i download 24 hrs a day  

n that shitty thing that was going round , that after 150mb download per day ( ' unlimited ' users ) , each subsequent 150 mb would result in the decrease in 1 day frm ur plan , hasnt been true in my case     e.g. in the last 7 days , have downloaded bout 4.5gb n the expiry date still is 12th of april ( ya thats 2day , have got a night unlimited connection of 256 kbps     )


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 12, 2005)

Guys 
Tell me does your data one adsl modem get hot? I just happen to touch the modem after a few hours of working the top of the case was realy hot around 40-50 C i think. Do you too have this or something wrong with my modem.


----------



## demoninside (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Guys i got it today,
and yes i hv configured it on my linux system too,
it was way too easy.........


----------



## gamefreak14 (Apr 12, 2005)

The BSNL guys at my place say that they'll begin givin connections in two weeks time. I'd registered for the connection in the first week of february. Would I be eligible to avail of their 'unlimted data transfer' offer till June 31st? Someone please help me out. It's because those people at BSNL themselves have no idea of what they're talking about.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 12, 2005)

gamefreak.... I think that might be a double edged sword. A similar thing happened with enoonmai and hes really quite upset about it as he feels he is going to run up a huge bill. My suggestion ? get the conn sit tight for a month see what the bill is like and then take a call on it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 12, 2005)

I second Icecoolz suggestion. Prof really dug a deep grave for himself. The best thing will be to see how they charge you for the first month.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Apr 13, 2005)

You're right there icecoolz...but that leaves me with just 30 days to avail the offer  Well, something is better than nothing.


----------



## x822 (Apr 13, 2005)

hey guys ... heres the answer i got on the mcafee.com test thing ... is this good awat ??   
=======================
File Size :2.9297 MB

Time Elapsed :1.011  seconds

My Speed :23.183 Mbps 
                (2.898 MBps)
=======================

later,
Nial.


----------



## demoninside (Apr 13, 2005)

R u on T1 line x822,

any way gamefreak if u hv registered before 31st march,
means if u hv paid ur installment charges before 31st then u can d/l,
other wise be tight for two months coz wht i hv hured is from june it's going to be no limit...


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 14, 2005)

*which is the best broadband in delhi*

can anybody teellme which is the best broadband service provider in delhi which can give unlimited hrs and unlimited downlaods at 500 rs \pm and installation of max 1000rs i have used sify 48kbps palan and hotwire but of them suck
tahnks in advance


----------



## username (Apr 14, 2005)

*Reliance Rocks*

Location : Alibag (98km. from mumbai)
Provider : Reliance Infocomm
Plan Name : Freedom 650
Requirements : Reliance FWP/FWT initial investment atleast 1800\- required and an extra 500\- to 1100\- for the data cable depending on quality what you take !
Range : Wireless (9km in radius of tower.network is wondefuly sustained!)
Speed : 115Kbps (It is 115 KILO BITS per second.)
Usage Limitation :1GB Monthly (Sigh, two way transfer upload & download)
Cost : 716.30\- inclusive all taxes per month (if u dont make any calls and just use it for internet and you need to take zero rental plan for it !)
Comments : Reliance doesn't call this broadband honestly but the speed is very good for browsing but playing multiplayer games is hell as you would be called and jeered as lagger!   And the two way data transfer really sux, they shoud make it download


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 15, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Guys
> Tell me does your data one adsl modem get hot? I just happen to touch the modem after a few hours of working the top of the case was realy hot around 40-50 C i think. Do you too have this or something wrong with my modem.



yeah..it happens with mine too. But it does not happen all the time, only at some times it gets heated up too much. I download 24 hours a day. Moreover i am facing a new problem. I am getting disconnected quite often, don't know why, can anybody help me out.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 15, 2005)

I have put a fan on the data one modem now the heating thing is not there. About the disconnection open the config page of the modem and check the folloing 
SNR Margin:  	31.0db	SNR Margin:  	24.5db
Line Attenuation:  	21.5db	Line Attenuation:  	37.5db
if the val are low then get your tele line checked. Tele line problems are the major cause for disconnections.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2005)

x822 said:
			
		

> hey guys ... heres the answer i got on the mcafee.com test thing ... is this good awat ??
> =======================
> File Size :2.9297 MB
> 
> ...



 :roll:  .. 

Which connection you have ? how much you pay ?


----------



## Delpiero (Apr 16, 2005)

I am using sify 256 kbps 700 mb package. And i am getting download speed of 31 kpbs not more than that. Is this fine?


----------



## lywyre (Apr 16, 2005)

yes fine. 256kbps / 8 = 32kBps. U r getting 31kBps. fine enof.


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh well, it's nice to work at Digit 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/digit-speedtest.jpg


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Oh well, it's nice to work at Digit
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/digit-speedtest.jpg



Oh well.. think you got 1 mbps connection ? roughly it is giving you 80 kBps ? and then how much it cost ? 

here I get actual speed of 150 kbps avg.   .. so it cost me around Rs. 3.33 per kbps (for unlimited downloads). 
So what i am asking .. hw much ur connection really cost ? is it better value for money ?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2005)

New update.. 
The edge connection is now no longer EDGE from last day. It is now giving speed of a simple GPRS connection but sometimes get back to normal. 

Man why everything never goes smooth here !


----------



## avdhut_s (Apr 22, 2005)

ISP: HATHWAY
City: MUMBAI
Specific Areas: WADALA
Plan NameLAN 128 ( NIGHT PACKAGE)
Speed Offered: 128 KBPS
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 3 GBPER MONTH
Validity:
Price:750+TAX = Rs826

Comments: WHAT CAN I SAY ABOUT THIS....SERVICE REALLY SUCKS...
I KNOW ITS KIDA STRANGE , BUT I NEVER GET CONNECTED ON TIME ( AROUND 8'O CLOCK i.e.)......FREQUENT DISCONNECTIONS......STABILITY IS POORER THAN MTNL CONNECTION.........
IS ANYONE ELSE HATHWAY CUSTOMER HAVING SUCH PROBLEM? PLZ LET ME KNW.........
AND YES I TRIED CALLING THERE CUST CARE BUT THEY KEEP ON GIVING ME SOME FUNNY SOLUTIONS SUCH AS DISCONNECTING AND RECONNECTING MY MODEM, WHICH NOT TO MENTION, NEVER WORKS...... 
I CANT EVEN DISCONNECT THE SERVICE AS I'VE ALREADY PAID Rs.3000 FOR THE MODEM........
PLZ PUBLISH THIS IN UR MAG AS NO ONE ELSE IN FUTURE WILL HAVE TO SUFFER THIS........


----------



## santosh_sa (Apr 22, 2005)

ISP:Airtel
City:BAngalore
Specific Areas:Bannerghatta .Road
Plan Name:Combo 550
Speed Offered:256Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):Night usage Free and day Usage 10Hr/month
Validityon't know
Price:750/pm
Comments:


----------



## daj123 (Apr 22, 2005)

*In search of true broadband...*

Interesting read:

*www.rimweb.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3578

What do you guys think? Have you used any of those ISPs he mentioned? Please post your thoughts/reviews/experiences.

Edit: I meant to start a new topic!


----------



## mamba (Apr 22, 2005)

avdhut_s said:
			
		

> ISP: HATHWAY
> City: MUMBAI
> Specific Areas: WADALA
> Plan NameLAN 128 ( NIGHT PACKAGE)
> ...



dude , that sux bigtime     a 3gb limit on a night usage n that 2 at Rs 826 !!!!!!

i got a sify night unlimited 256kbps connection . it costs me Rs 650 + Rs 100 to the local cable guy = Rs 750 . 

n every night i download 1.1 GB of moviez , gamez ..... nething i can lay my hands on . that means a minimum of 33 GB per month    

ok sify has its own problems , but my advice is that u dump that hathway connection of urs . n there is no connection problem with sify


----------



## magnet (Apr 22, 2005)

hey mamba..there is restriction on sify na?????150mb download per day max??right


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2005)

This post is for people who have used Exattnet or who live in South Mumbai:

I'm coming back next month and am in the search for a broadband connection. My cablewalla gives Exattnet connections. I saw their plans and their 256kbps unlimited plan sounds like a good deal. My question is whether or not this plan is good. Also, I want to know about their uptimes, customer service, etc.


----------



## mamba (Apr 23, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> hey mamba..there is restriction on sify na?????150mb download per day max??right



was talking bout the 256 kbps NIGHT UNLIMITED

in the other plans 2 , i think night downloading doesnt count ( 10pm - 8am ) coz in my earlier connection , the 96 kbps 1 , i downloaded bout 500mb each day not even a single day was deducted frm my plan .


----------



## avdhut_s (Apr 24, 2005)

This what sify's website says
 For all Unlimited packs, if usage exceeds more than 150 MB in a given day, then there will be a reduction in validity of one day for every 150 MB of extra usage in that day.

tht means magnet is right.............
Also, sify has some really big after sales service problems as my friend told me. Before opting for Hathway i registered at least 10 times on sify's website and also called on numurous occasions but they never called me back ! each time they used to give diff reference no , so i fed up with it n bought Hathway


----------



## magnet (Apr 24, 2005)

avdhut.....u know i use hathway.........but it suxs now...i have normal sharing connection via lan....earlier i used to get 45kbps download speed.....on download...now they hav centralized there system..and noiw hardly speed goes above 8.....+avg i get 3........which is damn suking..i still paying same old r8.....550...............

   presently i hav opted 4 exatt...but the guy is not replying me bak..........atlest on sify u share on lan..hathway has restricted it.......

  so my  view stay away frm hathway..check other local including exatt and all.....try and find    ppl  who hav good net speed and tak there review....

  btw  4 mamba 150mb doesnt count...but in somee cases i hav seen where ppl havent  used even 150mb per day still  they getting less days and sify givin  the 150mb reason


----------



## rixone (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi,

I am using MTNL Tri Band (256 kbps) at my home and Tata Indicom Broadband (512 kbps) in my office.

I just checked the speed of MTNL connection and following was the result:

Communications: 193.8 kilobits per second
Storage: 23.7 kilobytes per second
1MB file download : 43.3 seconds
Subjective rating: Mediocre


----------



## x822 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ricky said:
			
		

> x822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bout the late reply man ... wasnt in india ... anyways ... i got a T1 or sumthin like that .. :S ... but speed like that is expected on a lower end T3 ... abt the cost ... i dun relli .. know but ill have to ask my dad and get back to u on that ... well anyways ill tell ye as soon as i can get in touch with my dad ... until then .. peace out dude !!


----------



## shaunak (Apr 26, 2005)

relience 
128 Kbps*
750 rs -: Monthly Rental (Rs.) 

256 Kbps 
1200rs -: Monthly Rental (Rs.) 

512 Kbps
3000rs -: Monthly Rental (Rs.) 

installing charge 1000 for all .             

*speeds of 128 are not considered broadband by TRIA rules

visit  *www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Broadband/broadband_individualstariffplan.html 
 for more info


----------



## vwad (Apr 27, 2005)

tata indicom has changed its tariff plans 

have a look guys !!

*www.tataindicombroadband.com/


----------



## vwad (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

Every DSL service provider says that it requires LAN card in my computer. Can I use integrated Ethernet 10/100 mpbs or something from VIA for this purpose ?

&

If I have the LAN card, do I still need a modem for DSL connection ?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2005)

yes.. that's onboard NIC , 
You will still need DSL modem !


----------



## Delpiero (May 1, 2005)

Well i used to get only 32 kbps on the sify 256 kbps pack. But now i am getting 483 kbps while using the 128 kbps unltd. pack. Wow i am in heaven!! But how long will it stay this way remains to be seen.


----------



## shravan (May 1, 2005)

*ISP:* Airtel DSL
*City:* Coimbatore
*Specific Areas:* Race Course
*Plan Name:*  Plan 2495  ( Business, but I use it for home )
*Speed Offered:* 512 KbPS
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* 8 GB / Monthly
*Validity:* Post paid / One month / 30 days
*Price: * Rs. 2495/- 
*Comments:* I get 480 Kbps at any given time, and in average, it comes to about 200mb odd usage per day. Its enuogh for me!!!


----------



## shravan (May 1, 2005)

anir551 said:
			
		

> Vyasram said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recently a hongkong company launched broadband for 1 GbPS. See this.


----------



## Apollo (May 3, 2005)

I'd recommend Sify Broadband to everyone.  

I run a 40kbps monthly thingy for about Rs. 400 only.  I get good downloading speed too - 18 - 20kbps - which I think is not at all bad for my requirements.  

I had Reliance Webservice earlier to this and it sucked pretty badly.  Although it offered 115kbps from their RPhone... it was wireless and used to consistently disconnect and needed to be reconnected manually.  I hardly recollect a half hours session in my three months with Reliance where the thing didn't disconnect atleast 3 times.  So it was a bit of a bugger.

Sify runs very well.


----------



## vysakh (May 3, 2005)

vwad said:
			
		

> tata indicom has changed its tariff plans
> 
> have a look guys !!
> 
> *www.tataindicombroadband.com/



phew
indicom finally reached my city
thanks for the info BTW


----------



## Aryan (May 4, 2005)

ISP: TataIndicom VSNL
City:New Delhi
Specific Areaswarka
Plan Name:Explore500
Speed Offered:256kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):500MB
Validity:1month
Price:Rs375/mth
Comments: Really good connectivity .I get a download speed of about 40-45kbps. Has a good customer care service.500MB is enough for a casual user and the speed with which the attachments are attached makes it a joy to work with


----------



## Apollo (May 4, 2005)

Aryan said:
			
		

> ISP: TataIndicom VSNL
> City:New Delhi
> Specific Areaswarka
> Plan Name:Explore500
> ...



:: drools like a dog over a piece of bone ::

It's that good!  You're a lucky guy there, up north!


----------



## imcool (May 5, 2005)

ISP: Airtel 
City: New Delhi 
Specific Areas: Pitampura 
Plan Name: 128 kbps unlimiter
Speed Offered:128 kbps 
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): UNLIMITED 
Validity: 1 month 
Price: Rs 900 +99 for modem rent 
Comments: modem rent Rs 99


----------



## Delpiero (May 7, 2005)

imcool said:
			
		

> ISP: Airtel
> City: New Delhi
> Specific Areas: Pitampura
> Plan Name: 128 kbps unlimiter
> ...


Hey, i have some questions can  you answer?
1. what are the installation charges?
2. What download speeds are you getting ? Are thay constant? For eg. do they stay at 20kpbs or sometimes slows down to like 6kpbs?
3. Does your connection get frequently gets disconnected?

I am asking these questions because i need a new airtel connection. So please tell me.


----------



## Tux (May 7, 2005)

Aryan said:
			
		

> ISP: TataIndicom VSNL
> City:New Delhi
> Specific Areaswarka
> Plan Name:Explore500
> ...



Hi
Aryan.

THis is the same plan I was thinking of.
How much is its Installation cost???
Im in Lajpat Nagar,Delhi.


----------



## nishanth_che (May 8, 2005)

**________________________________________**

ISP: Hathway
City: Chennai
Specific Areas: Within city limits
Plan Name: Liteway Unlimited
Speed Offered: 256 Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited downloads 
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs 995
Comments: Download speeds while using download accelerators is around 25-30 KBps when downloading from a fast server


----------



## maximus999 (May 8, 2005)

I am using 2 Sify Broadband packages....

*PACK ONE*
ISP: Sify Broadband
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: West Mumbai
Plan Name: 128 kbps unlimited
Speed Offered:128 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): UNLIMITED
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs 600
Comments: Speed varies around 80kbps-100kbps during day time....night its above 128 kbps.......


*PACK TWO*
ISP: Sify Broadband
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: West Mumbai
Plan Name: 256 kbps NIGHT Unlimited
Speed Offered:256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): UNLIMITED
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs 650
Comments: Speed is above 256kbps all the time..........can download at 30-34 KBps......varies

Im happy with the Sify services...Id surely recommend u guyz to go with Sify....especially the Night unlimited 256 package.....


----------



## magnet (May 8, 2005)

maxim  does the  the 150mb restriction apply???wht is the installation charge  and  which place u xactly stay...and do u get any downtime???


----------



## chinmay (May 9, 2005)

guyz i have a very interesting thing to tell you...my brother used to live in malviya nagar,delhi...he took a normal Rs.500/month connection in which he used to get hardly speed of 6KBps and p2p never used to work...1 day the guy who used to take payments came....bhaiya jokingly said "Arrey bhai agar aapas mein kucch le de ke speed badhaai jaa sakti hai to boliye" and winked...the guy immediately said "500 rupay extra dene honge aur aapko 4mbps+ ki speed milegi..par dhyaan rahe sify waalon ko kuch naheen pata chalna chahiye"....bhaiya immediately accepted and thereafter he used to get continuous speed of 4MBps..the only problem was that it used to stop at times and then they had to call up to the same guy again to get a new ip address ...interesting naa?..after all india is not a very bad place to live ....my brother misses that place so much(he is in xlri currently)


----------



## duckhead (May 9, 2005)

i'm sorry did u say "interesting"? coz i was in the middle of it and.... *snore*


----------



## chinmay (May 10, 2005)

may b bcuz u dint understand duckhead(replace u with i)...lol...jus jokin...no hard feelings


----------



## duckhead (May 11, 2005)

replacing u with i!! Why didnt i think of that! you're a genius man


----------



## cancer10 (May 11, 2005)

ISP: Sify BroadBand
City: New Delhi
Specific Areas: All over India
Plan Name: Dunno
Speed Offered:48 Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited surfing but 150 MB data transfer limit per day
Validity: 1 Month
Price: Rs 450 + 50(service tax) = Rs 500/PM
Comments: Initially Sify sucked up but its better now :0


----------



## maximus999 (May 14, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> maxim  does the  the 150mb restriction apply???wht is the installation charge  and  which place u xactly stay...and do u get any downtime???


yes the 150MB Restriction does apply for the 128kbps package..........not for the 256kbps night unlimited package....Im am located in Khar-west


----------



## khandu (May 17, 2005)

Well BSNL has improved.. 

ISP: BSNL Dataone
City: Patna ( here for 1 month )
Specific Areas: All over India
Plan Name: 256 KBPS
Speed Offered:256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1 GB / Month
Validity: 1 Month
Price:  Rs 500/PM
Comments:I am in Patna at moment and got a connection in 3 days after applying and constant download speed of 25-30kBps...

And the best thing.. FREE ALL MAY!!!... so downloading stuff like HELL


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

I have the same scheme as above

ISP:Bsnl Dataone
City:
Specific Areas:All over india
Plan Name:Home 500
Speed Offered:256kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):1/gb
Validity:1 month
Price:500/month
Comments: Excellent and as my friend in the above post mentioned is free at the moment till their official launch


----------



## shaunak (May 21, 2005)

mtnl triband sux
i tried 4 a month and gave up in disgust
plus there is that download limitation too.
basically mtnl sux


----------



## _timbuktoo (May 22, 2005)

Hey shaunak , what's wrong with mtnl triband ??? - I was thinking of getting it ... what problem did you face ???


----------



## rakesh (May 22, 2005)

ISP: MTNL
City: Mumbai  & Delhi
Specific Areas:Mumbai 
Plan: Home:not known
Speed Offered: 256kbps to 2 mbps
Usage Limitation: 400 mb dnload
Validity:Monthly 
Price:390pm + 80 modem rental
Comments: always on


----------



## godzi_85 (May 22, 2005)

MTNL have introduced a night plan now... me thinking of getting this. as there is no other isp n my area to provide me with decent internet connection..
what do you guys think about this..
monthly download limit  - 500 mb
charges - 599 + modem rental charges..
unlimited download from 12 midnight to 8 in the morning..  that is no charges applicable during that time period...
and the connection is 256kbps..


----------



## King_Niral (May 23, 2005)

699+99 modem rental !! airtel offers 64kbps unlimited download !!
999+99 modem rental !! airtel offers 128kbps unlimited download !!
1299+99 modem rental !! airtel offers 256kbps unlimited download !!
1599+99 modem rental !! airtel offers 512kbps unlimited download !!
After that r companies planz !! 

they give till 5Mbps !!!

im thinking about the 699+99 & 999+99 plans !!! they r really very interesting !!!

cant make up my mind !!!

will i be able to game at 64Kbps ????
online gaming??? like CS 1.6 or UT2004 Or AOM ???




Cheers !!


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

King thats too good to be true. Airtel shocks you with their packages. But be carefull very carefull.


----------



## icecoolz (May 23, 2005)

Niral...where did you get the information with regards to these plans ? Cos I def know that the only unlimited plans that airtel has is the 64 and 128 kbps respectively. I am on an airtel plan mate 128 kbps unlimited. So could you please verify your source for the info on the airtel plans ?


----------



## The Incredible (May 25, 2005)

Hey guys do anyone know abt any such ISP in Uttar Pradesh (Gorakhpur - City). I wanna use the Broadband service in Gorakhpur but i'm unable 2 find any such provider if any know plz tell me. Thanx in advance. :roll:


----------



## Delpiero (May 25, 2005)

I got download speed of 885 kbps on my sify 3 days ago  . Kept constant at 350-400 kbps. I downloaded everything i possibly could.  And the best part is i never logged on and my package was expired.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (May 28, 2005)

Even i was getting 300KB/s downlaod speed from the last 5 days on sify, it stopped today or else sify would go bankrupt
Downlaoded all the possible toys i could downlaod and i even forgot to sleep these 5 days
Happy with sify atlast
even in normal condition i get 100 kbps speed on 48 kbps connection which is really good.
and best of all i never login or else my account would have been ended within 1 day.
I just change IPs and sometimes in some IP's net automatically gets connected thats it no login nothing and no need to bother about that crap 150MB/day limit, but now changing IPs has become a big problem to me since net gets connected only in some IPs.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 28, 2005)

i've got two conn.

ISP: Airtel
City: Kolkatta
Specific Areas: anywhere u get an airtel signal
Plan Name: mobile office
set used : motoroal c350
Speed Offered: 115 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): none
Validity: monthly
Price: Rs.99 !!!!
Comments:wow !!!!

ISP:Airtel
City:kokatta
Specific Areas:anywhere u get an airtel signal
Plan Name:mobile office
set used : nokia 6670
Speed Offered:384 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):none
Validity:monthly
Price:Rs.99
Comments:i'm very^n happy ...

with the c350 i get about 8-9 kBps (=almost 70kbps) on normal day (+ browsing) .... on days that i get agood connection the speed goes to 10-11 kBps !!!
with the 6670 i get around 35kBps download speed (+ browsing).. as far as i think its working on an EDGE network ...

Thanks airtel for this offer ...sometimes the connection sucks but it comes back with lots of surprises ....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashisharya (May 30, 2005)

*Sify Broadband*

ISP : Sify Broadband
City : Delhi
Specific Areas : Delhi, Hyderabad, Agra, Jaipur, Ajmer, Dehradun, Bhopal
Plan : 48-kpbs unlimited
Speed Offered : Upto 64 kpbs
Usage Limitation : Upto 150 MB per day
Validity : 1 Month
Comments : no comments


----------



## naru (May 30, 2005)

Hey, isn't ne1 from delhi here?

ISP: MTNL Triband
City: New Delhi
Specific Areas: Patparganj, Mayur Vihar
Plan Name: TriB 590NU 
Speed Offered: 256kbps 
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): UNLIMITED at night (500megs limit daytime usage)
Validity: monthly 
Price: Rs 670/- 
Comments: I've applied for it. Hope its good. My friends use Sify broadband thru cable. They say it sucks majorly.


----------



## sid311 (May 31, 2005)

Hi guys which according to you is the best bb service in delhi..........


----------



## Sourabh (May 31, 2005)

@sid311 : are u by anyway the sid311 on masalaboard ..lolz


----------



## magnet (May 31, 2005)

masalaboard...so sourab u too visit that site???lol...


----------



## sid311 (Jun 1, 2005)

yes i am...... sourabh........


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 1, 2005)

hehe lets not get into tht on a tech forum

PM me wid ur yahoo id and then mebbe we can have a talk abt it


----------



## vignesh (Jun 2, 2005)

I just installed tata indicom broadband.The guy came and told me its not linux compatible.Is that true?


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 3, 2005)

@ naru.. dude clear this doubt for me...

you get 8 hours of unlimited downloads ok.. so that is 500 mb approx in those 8 hours!!
 and is there a 500 mb limit per day too????? 
isn`t that 500 mb limit a month...+ unlimited between 0000- 0800 hours everyday..


----------



## creativeuser (Jun 4, 2005)

ISP: iGate
City: Mumbai 
Specific Areas: Pedder Road to Dadar
Plan Name: Basic Entry 
Speed Offered: Day time around 128 kbps but at night it goes up to 200+ kbps 
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited 
Validity: NA 
Price: Rs 850 per month including Taxs
Comments: When it works it pretty awesome but when there is a down time it takes lot to get it fixed quick.


----------



## naru (Jun 6, 2005)

> @ naru.. dude clear this doubt for me...
> 
> you get 8 hours of unlimited downloads ok.. so that is 500 mb approx in those 8 hours!!
> and is there a 500 mb limit per day too?????
> isn`t that 500 mb limit a month...+ unlimited between 0000- 0800 hours everyday..


yes

500 Mb limit (between 8 am and midnight). thats data transfer limit for a month. Exceed that n yr charged Rs 1.20 per mb.

The unlimited part is only between midnight - 8am 

Quite ok for 590 bucks (+90 for modem)


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2005)

I managed to get iGate 256kbps connection for Rs. 1000pm. It is unlimited and so far has worked pretty well. I stay at Malabar Hill.


----------



## chinmay (Jun 6, 2005)

Nemi..ur avatar is deadly....where did u get it frm?....
guyz guess what...i was gettin a download speed of 800kb/s from 2 days...maan...i downloaded around 50 dvd rips....


----------



## tanmay_y (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey naru I am using Mtnl Triband DSL Night Unlimited.

But I think the guys at Mtnl have not done their work properly the downloaded I counted even at night.When I came to know bout I contacted the Mtnl's DGM Officer and he told that the problem will be rectified soon.

Also at night you won't get significant speed boosts.The download rate never goes above 28 KBps at night.

So far I've downloaded 15 gb in a month.


----------



## naru (Jun 10, 2005)

tanmay_y said:
			
		

> Hey naru I am using Mtnl Triband DSL Night Unlimited.
> 
> But I think the guys at Mtnl have not done their work properly the downloaded I counted even at night.When I came to know bout I contacted the Mtnl's DGM Officer and he told that the problem will be rectified soon.
> 
> ...




Is there some sort of a data transfer meter? How do u check?? 

My download speed hardly ever goes beyond 27 kBps. And McAfee's speedometer says connection hovers around 180 kbps at best.   When I asked the MTNL guy, he said its cause I live on 4th floor and the long telephone wire result in data loss. Is that the reason??


----------



## Biplav (Jun 10, 2005)

@ naru: he is right to a certain degree.
yes the distance of the wires does matter.
Someone getting a connection of a broadband
and situated within 100 mts, will definitely
get speeds much more than the given speeds.(but i dont know bout mtnl )

i got a cable modem and i get speeds of 50-60 kBps in late nights!
but my friend whoose house is adjacent to the cable providers place gets a whoooooping speed of 500kBps and that too almost through out the day!


----------



## ~Romil (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I haven't gone thru all the 23 pages, but just askin' any Hotwire users here?  8) 

Please share your feedback and + / - es of their services.


----------



## naru (Jun 13, 2005)

MTNL Triband sucks. The download speed has never gone beyond 28 KBps. Its usually stuck at 20 KBps.


----------



## talrejaharish (Jun 13, 2005)

well i think this is the best scheme ... considering i stay in Mumbai and Mumbai Central where (Sify, Tata Indicom) dont have coverage ...


Scheme Details:

*Scheme Name: *OL24
*Rate:* Rs. 551/month (if paid for 6 months together)
*Speed:* Shared Modem of 512kbps among 10 users (but i generally get around 10-15 kbps) ... but then again .. i use FlashGet, LimeWire and Bittorrent and ABC Bittorrent ... so speed is accelerated for me to around 30 kbps (as shown by the DU Meter I use)
*Download:* *Unlimited *

and well no other scheme could match my requirements as My DU Meter shows my monthly downloads to be between 3-4 GB/month. ....


----------



## naru (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know about the best, but this has to be the worst:

*ISP:* MTNL Triband
*Location:* Delhi 
*Plan Name: *DSL 399 (The cheapest plan)
*Cost:* Rs 479 per month (including modem rent of Rs 80). 
*Speed:* 256 kbps
*Download Limit:* 400 MB

At a download cap of 400 MB per month, this works out to be extraordinarily expensive. At 256 kbps (i.e., 32 KBps) 400 MB (i.e., 400,000 KB) will have been downloaded in 12500 seconds (400000/32) or just about 3 hours and 28 minutes. 

So those 3 hrs 28 minutes will cost Rs 479, or Rs 137.95 per hour! 

It gets worse. Additional downloads will cost Rs 1.20 per MB (1,000 KB); at 32 KBps, that should take 31Â¼ seconds. And that works out to Rs 138.24 per hour! 

(I got this from Techtree)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 15, 2005)

Back on this thread after many days to report a new devlopment.

I had been out of station for a few days. In the meanwhile, my cable internet service provider, Ortel started giving out selected net users a telephone handset which connects through the cable modem and allows us to call for free anyone who has a similar cable modem from Ortel. 

They have just begin hooking up and a few of my friends from Bhubaneswhar have already been provided with the handsets. I am waiting for them to start hooking up Cuttack suscribers as well. More updates as and when they drop by at my house.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 17, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del: how much are they chargig 4 it??


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 17, 2005)

For the phone service? It's free.

As for 24 Hr internet access with data cap of 600Mb and free downloads from 11PM to 7AM, they charge 500/-

For another 125/- they thrown in a cable TV connection too.

Win win for me!


----------



## Biplav (Jun 18, 2005)

so they give u the phone free of cost?????
something fishy.hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
well i think its 175 for the cable connection and not 125 rs


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup, the phone is free of cost _as of now_. They might charge in future or continue with the free service as an add-on.

As for 125/- or 175/-, I don't remember. Our cable TV connection is separate, so I have never bothered.


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 20, 2005)

i have booked mtnl triband night plan...
the speeds are pretty good in my area 27-35 kB... 


ISP: Mtnl
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: all over mumbai
Plan Name: Night plan
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): daytime limit of 500 mb.. and 12-8 free...
Validity: NA
Price: 670
Comments:   i made a couple of my friends take this plan.. they live like 2 min from my house..
and the speeds are pretty good!!! totally rocks!
12-8 free ... that meand approx 15 gb a month..  i could only download around 6-9 gb a month on dial up by keeping my comp on 24*7!! 
so this plan helps me save electricity, lets me downlaod more .. and i dont think  i need anything else.!!
which is coool!!! 
plus i`m taking this cause no other isp (sify, exatt and iquara are available here)  .and they won`t be arriving in my area this year for sure  ....
i should be getting the connection this week.. so i would post it here how good or bad it is..


----------



## Biplav (Jun 20, 2005)

edited(unnecessary post)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 20, 2005)

he means that from 8AM to 12PM, whatever he downloads get added to his 500Mb download limit. Then from 12PM to 8AM, he can download as much as he likes.


----------



## hippi (Jun 21, 2005)

hi
I am using MTNL TRIBAND DSL NU for 1 week now...d quality of this service is ok...i am not getting a constant speed at all time  though and it never goes beyon 28-30KBPS..mayne that is bcoz i still have parallel wiring in place....but what i have still not figured it out d interface mtnl provides to check triband usage...it has 3 fiels ...Quantity  billed ...dowloaded quantity.....uploaded quantity...does anyone know d difference between first two ie quantity billed and downloaded quantity..they r not same for me...(should b same as uiploads r not counted)...also d difference between those two does not work out to b = d amount which i have downloaded in night...i am cofused here...also i am not sure whether they really count uploads or not..........
also they have said that u have to swicth off your router  and then switch on again to avail of night unlimited advantage....i have still not found it necessary..anyone found it necessary?


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 22, 2005)

dude btw how do you register to chk your triband usage?
its asking for a cd key??
 where do i get it from?


----------



## naru (Jun 25, 2005)

*triband*

to check yr triband usage:


register.bol.net.in

username is yr telephone no
password is yr CA no (on top of yr bill)


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 26, 2005)

Is there any broadband availabe @Haridwar


----------



## Elitecoder (Jun 27, 2005)

i think bsnl's offer is good.
but the new areas covered by it get a lot of problems in connecting.
hope they check it soon.
Elitecoder


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 27, 2005)

ISP : Sify Broadband 
City : Chennai 
Specific Areas : None 
Plan : 48-kpbs unlimited 
Speed Offered : Around 11-12 kBps
Usage Limitation : Upto 200 MB per day 
Validity : 1 Month 
Comments : #@#$ @#$$%#!@


----------



## Elitecoder (Jun 27, 2005)

*bsnl is good in NCR & Delhi*

i think bsnl's offer is good.
but the new areas covered by it get a lot of problems in connecting.
hope they check it soon.
Elitecoder


----------



## Tuffleo (Jun 30, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> *ISP:*Sify Broadband
> *City:*Vashi, Navi Mumbai
> *Specific Areas:*Vashi*
> Plan Name:* -
> ...


Well I actually liked sify because that was the last thing I used in India 
it was not that good speed but there was a way to crack it  well i used it for like 3 months on a 3 mbps line   with no fees at all     but that was like 1 year ago and i think they must have recovered that by now


----------



## nikhil (Jul 2, 2005)

got any suggestion on which isp i should get since i am living in lucknow...i have a dial up connection...


----------



## gagandeep89 (Jul 3, 2005)

guys all this broadband monopoly by various isp's is really takin me off
and the worst part most of the ppl dunno anything bout it 
ppl dunno wat is an ISP lol around here
i jus wish we all cud do sumthng bout it 
its so difficult its not like we have a common customer forum or sumthng where we can jus apply or sumthng seriously man 
i ve nvr evr heard isp's charging for uupload yaar 
thas seriously sad


----------



## nikhil (Jul 5, 2005)

got any suggestion on how we should form a broadband user forum to get a fair deal from these isp's


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sify Broadband Sucks*

Well i was a using Sify Broadband and when my pack expired as usual they called up to renew my pack, i said i got exams and stuff i will renew it later. But they renewed it up and call me to pay up. But my sis fired them off. Thoughtthis was due to earlier payment dispute. Then after the exams i saw it was renewed.
They call me up again when i started using it. I refused payment and they disconnected the line. A few days later they renew it again and ask u to pay up this has now happened 3 times in a row and even after giving them clear statements that u renew my account if they want to give it to me for free.
This is what is happening and an using net for free during day time as i got Iqara 256 kbps unlimited connection for the night @ 550 pm (including taxes)


----------



## mail2and (Jul 7, 2005)

any one from goregaon, mumbai? which are the ISPs here


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 7, 2005)

I recently got my MTNL TRIBAND TRAIL RUN.
Its FREE of cost.
they offer 256Kbps speed with 200 MB limit.
It is really working well.
Still to get my hands at downloads


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 7, 2005)

techmastro tribands speeds are good but u will run out of 200 MBs very fast even if u dont download much. Normal surfing ie checking mails, visiting forums and chatting will itself consume ur 200 MBs within 15 days. ANd if u start downloading then....


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes babumuchhala i know that
But what the harm if it comes free of cost


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 7, 2005)

how do u get it for free. Details please.


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 7, 2005)

I am in delhi.
I register myself on 1500 for trail run.
After few days they will install all necessary components (wiring ,modem) for free.
Please note it is free for 200 mb after that they will apply DSL399 plan.


----------



## nikhil (Jul 8, 2005)

is the mtnl connection only available in delhi bombay area ?is it also available in smaller cities(non-metro cities) like lucknow? any idea?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 8, 2005)

Just want to know how many aDSL users have line filters installed for their phones.

Overseas, my ISP (Pacific) provided line filters for every phone in the house. Over here, I have Airtel, but they haven't given any line filters for my phones. I haven't found the need to install one as there's no buzzing/disturbance on the phone when my DSL modem is ON (24hrs).

-Keith


----------



## nikhil (Jul 10, 2005)

just how good is airtel broadband? they have recently landed in lucknow...what is the speed???is the coneection good(in terms of connectivity etc)? how good is there help support system in case the customer has some problem? i've been told that sify has a horrible reputation when it come to connectivity and help support system...is it true???


----------



## shravan (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes, I do have a Sify and their support is *miserable*. The only reason I took Sify is because their office is above ours *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif!!! 

Airtels tariff can be viewed at *airtel-broadband.com . 

Im on 512 KbPS plan for broadband from Airtel. Their support is pervasive! I've no issues with them.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 11, 2005)

keith:

Line filter was installed within a day after I got my DSL connection. I too use Airtel in Bangalore. Altho there was no voice distrotion earlier they still carried out and did the installation.


----------



## troubleshooter (Jul 11, 2005)

Can u tell me where can i buy line filters from in Mumbai. I recently had MTNL Triband connection installed and they installed one filter which came with the modem on the on phone that i had near my PC.

And MTNL Triband is really great. I have a DSL NU plan in which i get 12 midnight to 8 am free but with a small technical problem from MTNL's side. I have to switch off the modem and the back on at around 12 midnight to avail of the free download time. :roll:


----------



## nikhil (Jul 11, 2005)

for airtel do the line filters have to be purchased seperatly or does it come with the dsl modem


----------



## shravan (Jul 11, 2005)

If you mean the DSL splitter, it comes with your connection. But you need to subscribing to an Airtel phone line to avail Airtel Broadband...


----------



## nikhil (Jul 15, 2005)

can u tell me the current tarriff plan for airtel...is it worth getting it for rs 500/= for 256kb?


----------



## maVen (Jul 18, 2005)

mine is

ISP: Pacenet India
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: Goregaon,Malad,Kandivali
Plan Name:dunno
Speed Offered:40 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):Unlimited
Validity:1 month
Price: Rs.500/-
Comments: Good for normal uers...


----------



## cryptid (Jul 20, 2005)

*Connections according to useage*

Well ,if ur going in for broadband connection u got to keep in mind few things like the speed offered the data transfer plan and most importantly the service,,, i had some problem initially from my ISP coz his services were not good & never provided proper speeds ,,,I use to hardly get any download speeds some times only around 2-3kb and half of the time the connection wouldnt work my ISP guys use to give me lame excuses like the cables got cut due to the heavy rains the hub got spoilt and c| r|a| p of that sort...


so see for these two important things. I dont know exactly how the scene is in mumbai but hear in Hyderabad its bad we have few ISP's like hathway Sify and BSNL well in these 3 ISP's mentioned i feel BSNL is good (its a ADSL connection) and then there are these other small business ppl who buy connections from some big company and distribute it in  small colonies 


OK LETS get to the actual stuff this is how i feel u should choose ur ISP i categorised the ppl who use the internet into 3 parts

FIRST KIND - Well basically this type of ppl download games, music, browse and play online Games (counter strike most probably) & stuff of that sort so in short lots of bandwith is being consumed so take a connection that give u unlimited Date Transfer and and speeds around 128kbps to 512kpbs it may cost initially around 1500-2000 Rs and later around 700-1000 Rs per month

SECOND KIND - ok this  group of ppl will basically use the internet to check emails or chat with relatives who live outside india or connect to office servers from home to complete their work so 64kbps should b more than enough but if u want Video confrence then go in for a 128 kbps and the Data transfer rate should be around 1 GB per month

THIRD KIND - Well this Kind of ppl can also be called grandparents kind they basically use the net to see their grand childrens latest Bday pics and talk to their children in the US or UK  for these kind of ppl i say 64 to 128 kpbs is more than enough and the speeds are not important  its the sevice that counts 

So this is what i think if u think u can be categorised into 1 of these 3 kinds then take my advice else do what u feel is right


----------



## raj14 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Guys i just Got BSNL Dataone, Amazing!  currently downloading, The Rock vs. SToneCold Steve Austin Match from WrestleMania XIX, Speeds Are 24-29KBps, currently have a home 256k Plan, Don't worry, i will increase it to 384kbps the guy said i need to Submit a "Form" to increase it. whatever! currently i am flying high, but damn the merey 1GB Cap, so good, yet so bad,    surely wish they introduce a 512k unlimited Plan@1200 Month/- that wud rock!


----------



## Ashis (Jul 30, 2005)

U guys check & tell me the service !!!  

*My Friend Downloads at least 700 MBs Every night!*  
*His daily Download/Upload exceeds 1 GB easily every day!*  

www.ortel.net  
*www.ortel.net/services.asp


----------



## Biplav (Jul 30, 2005)

hmm.
lol thats the same case with me too.
though i am unable to download 1gb each day
i usually stay in the limit of 650 mb-800 mb per night.(ie 11.00pm to 7.00 am)


----------



## Huzefa (Aug 1, 2005)

1 Gb per night. Holy , thats a lot man which service are u using... ?
Hey how is TataIndicom broadband ? anyone here using it ?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 1, 2005)

tata is very costly and they too have download limits.
Get sify which is the only ISP having good speeds,cheap,half-limited downloads.


----------



## khandu (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok Ppl.. 

In Mumbai is anyone using MTNL Triband DSL NU Plan.. i.e. night unlimited from 0000 hrs to 0800 hrs.. and 500 MB in daytime for a month

hows it?? is it worth it?? i mean will we easily exceed 500 MB or what?? or which other Triband offer will u ppl suggest


----------



## nix (Aug 1, 2005)

*bangalore*

ISP:amogh broadband [agent RR networks]
City:Bangalore
Specific Areas:RR nagar
Plan Name:dont know
Speed Offered:96kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):100GB 
Validity:1 month
Price: INR 750/-
Comments: have been using for quite a while now. speed is ok. w/flashget i get speed of around 25kbps. otherwise its 10kbps.


----------



## k_rohan2001 (Aug 1, 2005)

I've another query regarding MTNL NU scheme.
How much data do they allow to download during night time (from 12 am to 8am),ie, their unlimited time.
Is it possible to download 500MB to 700 MB data every night during this period?
Currently I use Sify Unlimited broadband connection, but downloading is restricted to about 100 to 150 MB each day.


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 2, 2005)

hey khandu and rohan...
i`m using mtnl  triband NU.... the max speeds i get is 27KB...   but thats the case in my area ...
anyways...
between 12-8 you can easily download anywhere betwen 500- 900 MB(there is no MB limit between 0000hrs - 0800 hrs). i usually do 650 download + 650 U/l .. so that is 1.2 gb up and down!!
it certaininly rocks cause speeds are constant, no downtime (ADSL works even if the phone`s dead, as i discovered last week  ) .. 
they seem to be having a billig problem right now.. but that would be sorted out soon..
it certainly better then many other schemes of other isp`s..


----------



## Biplav (Aug 2, 2005)

Huzefa said:
			
		

> 1 Gb per night. Holy , thats a lot man which service are u using... ?


well its already been said: its a cable provider(local)gives good enough speeds and most of the night time its pretty constant(between 2.amto 7am)but the time between 11.pm to 1am is pretty eratic;download speeds vary between 34KBps to 15KBps but after that time period speeds zoom upto 40 and sometimes 60 KBps and that too when i am on a 256kbps connection.


----------



## godsownman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am planning to go in for broadband . There are two parts to my question please read both.
Ofcourse, I did search the forums but I did not find the relevant answers.If however you do find something please link me to that.

PART I

I would like to know your comments, opinions,  complaints against any of the following companies and their packages.

They are,

1. Mtnl Triband

2. Hathway 

3. Tata Indicom Broadband

These are the 3 companies from  which I can get myself connected.


PART II


These are with regards to Hathway 

I spoke to Hathway and they have showed me two plans which are suitable for my requirement.

  255 Kbps speed    1Gb download limit      Rs. 500     Validity 1 month 
  64  Kbps speed     UNLIMITED                 Rs. 500    Validity 1 month 

What is the good part of these 2 plans  apart from the speed and download limit. Does the speed difference really matter  understanding that one has  Limited downlod limit and the other has  Unlimited download limit so each compensates for the other.
They provide the connection through a cable modem.

Is Hathway really good .  If you have used it please tell me . Is their service , uptime good .

Is there any download limit  like only abt 200 mb's a day or so.

ALSO ,

THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT.

Can I  open network neighbourhood and see the other persons computer connected and access all his files and data.
He said that this  connection will be done thorugh a modem and he assures  me that my data will not be seen by the other person through his computer.

WILL MY DATA BE SECURE.

What is a static IP address . I know that it means that this IP is connected to my computer and this is my computer nos. when it connects to the internet  so in that case can I do ,

start -> run and type  //127.0.0.0/c$     Assuming that 127.0.0.0 is my static IP address . In a LAN if I do this I can see the persons C drive .

Thanks for your time and patience .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey i live in chennai but am not able to contact sify on any of thier ph nos...
Can somebody provide me a workin no. ?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2005)

*godsownman*

You should have asked this question separately..
I will be brief..  

I am not residing in ur area but uptill now Hathway is best on the basis of opinion of many users.

Go for 64 kbps unlimited if you do downloads.. as I have  checked that even on 64 kbps, I crosses 100 mb a day.. so it means in 10 or 12 days you will cross 1 GB. 

And if your normal surfing is limited to chating and mail checking, sometimes little website surfing then you can go for 256 kbps/ 1 gb limit.
On 256 kbps you will get your work finished faster though..

But on 64 kbps you will have real liberty . 
My suggestion : 64 kbps / unlimited.. 

Btw.. ask them if its Shared or dedicated.  Go for dedicated.

Hmm.. when you get static IP then you should use Firewalls. On static IP nothing is secure.. but be convienced. its OK ..  Norton personal firewall .. 

Lastly...

Static IP means you have been given a particular address for your computer. 

other is dynamic ip.. = it changes every time you connect to internet.

Hmm.. about your data.. you have to make sure that no file is shared on your computer.. just done!


----------



## mamba (Aug 6, 2005)

nebody heard bout REALTEL ???


----------



## prawin (Aug 7, 2005)

*Airtel broadband 256 kbps unlimited*

hi all 
          im from thiurvanmyur chennai , got airtel broadband  256 kbps and the download speed is 31 KBPS and its unlimited. 
plus free land phone conneciton without rental ,if we call the charges are 1.10/pulse.

no installaiton charges , just 500 for registration .

montly rental 500
DSL modem rental 100

 P.S. Actually the download limit is 1gb and 2 /mb for addinitional downlaods as a introudcutory offer there is no downlaod cap til 31st oct 2005 . so take it n use it til 1st nov as there is no installation charge.

- Praveen


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 10, 2005)

Right now I am staying in Chennai. I am eager to have a cable broadband connection. Do anyone here have such connection in chennai? 

I found Hathway offer very attractive. As my concern was mainly downloading rather than just checking mails, I zeroed on the unlimited download offers. Hathway is offering it at 64 KBps at Rs. 500/month. Apart from that they are taking rs 500 as registration charge and rs. 1000 as refundable deposit. Modem is free. Can anyone tell me whether there is any other hidden chanrges? They already have router in my apartment. please share ur xperience with hathway in chennai...


----------



## thegame_rulez (Aug 10, 2005)

i am using 64 Kbps unlimited connection my self..and believe me its not worth it..u have to wait abt a week for a gb to get dwded..a better option would be to get a 256 Kbps night unlimited connection which usually comes for the same rate and by the time u get up in the morning u wud have easily dwded arnd 600-900 mb.
thats why i am also shifting to mtnl triband NU


----------



## Retro (Aug 10, 2005)

I really get huffed and puffed when I hear ISP's calling 64Kbps - "Broadband" when some of my foreign friends get 1Mbps Unlimited Downloads & Uploads at rates as cheap as Rs.1000/month. 

Morover, I used to stuck with IQARA broadband previously which is the worst ISP ever and I warn you "Never Ever buy packages from Iqara. You'll regret it for  a lifetime". I mean, they provide what other ISP's provide for 1 month for 1 whole year. See the first page for some schemes. "500 MB/year (Includes Both uploads and downloads) for around Rs.1000". And, their lousy cables can't even bare rains. My Connection never worked for 1 Week after a small spell of rain and I was frustrated to the core. Their so-called Unlimited Broadband runs at 28 & 64kbps speed which they should be ashmed to call broadband. Overall, they are a horrible service and all their words are fake, so I warn you not to try Iqara at all.

Otherwise, I hear Tata Indicom provides very good service and if it is quality you are looking for than, Tat a is the place for you though it is quite cheap. BSNL & Reliance are really good too. Though, their quality does lack a bit, it compensates for it in other facilities. However, BSNL's support is terrible and I guess that comes along with the "Government Tag".

Overall, Sify is the best ISP in India with great rates, packages and cheap prices. Their support is good though some of their unlimited schemes could do with some upliftment. So, if you are planning on getting broadband for your computer, then I certainly recommend Sify.
URL :: *broadband.sify.com

I have one last thing to say about before I escape. Do you all remember the cell phone revolution in India? I remember quite clearly. My Dad bought his first mobile in the 'summer of 99' and that black & white Nokia instrument with a big protruding antennae costed him about Rs.10000 and the Airtel charges were dead costly meaning he ended up paying 1500/month for speaking quite less. However, now after the entering of BSNL into the market, prices have reduced drastically and incoming calls are 100% free. SMS'es are Dead Cheap. The entering of many Cell Phone Service providers has changed the situation completely. You can buy a color instrument for Rs.3500 (Latest) and get a Prepaid connection at low prices. I know that this is what will happen to the Broadband service in India in another 2-3 years. With more ISP's entering India by day, services are getting cheaper and cheaper and this topic will have a post in 2008 offering 5GB/month for Rs.400 or something like that.

Forgive me for the long post! You probably think I'm raving mad but those were my honest reviews about various ISP's and the broadband service as a whole.

~ Adios


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Aug 10, 2005)

Fellows is it correct that bsnl has cut it's brodband charges by half .i.e, for 250 rupees a month and 256kbps?


----------



## zegulas (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey i am also using triband nu it rocks man, but will i get billed if i start the internet before 12am and continue it till 8 am


----------



## Retro (Aug 11, 2005)

Santosh Halemani said:
			
		

> Fellows is it correct that bsnl has cut it's brodband charges by half .i.e, for 250 rupees a month and 256kbps?


It is 100% true. I just read about it in Today Morning's Hindu Newspaper. *Very Happy!*


----------



## cyrux (Aug 11, 2005)

Not true at all. Prices never fell by 50% . Its just that they added a paln which gives 256kbps for a d/l limit of 400 Mb which turns out to be costlier than te HOME 500 plan (here they give 1 Gb for 500)...so dont take it from them...thats an eye wash..beware every body


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 11, 2005)

cyrux said:
			
		

> Not true at all. Prices never fell by 50% . Its just that they added a paln which gives 256kbps for a d/l limit of 400 Mb which turns out to be costlier than te HOME 500 plan (here they give 1 Gb for 500)...so dont take it from them...thats an eye wash..beware every body


400MB is sufficient for many users.So its a good deal.Just Go GO Go Go for it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Mr.BABU u have a BSNL broad or sify ?(dont mislead...)
400 mb is jus too LOW LOW LOW for even home browsin a month..

Dont go for it, better go for the 2nd plan @ 500pm at 1gb per month...


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 11, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Mr.BABU u have a BSNL broad or sify ?(dont mislead...)
> 400 mb is jus too LOW LOW LOW for even home browsin a month..
> 
> Dont go for it, better go for the 2nd plan @ 500pm at 1gb per month...


Hey dear I have sify

But for many people who dont download pirated softwares,movies etc.. 400MB is just enough.Ya Rs 500 for 1 GB is also good and that too at 256kbps speed.So its worth the money


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

MOVIES ond SOFTWARES and 400 MB limit???????
R u gone crazy ?
a movie amounts to 1.2 gb atleast and bout softies, not all download them...


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 11, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> MOVIES ond SOFTWARES and 400 MB limit???????
> R u gone crazy ?
> a movie amounts to 1.2 gb atleast and bout softies, not all download them...


You are out of control


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh so thats y my NFS car crashed ?
Outta control buddy for what ?
for downloadin movies at a limit of 400mb and pay more per month ?

Sorry very much if u r offended , never meant it as u thought it buddie.
SRRy if offended
Peace


----------



## raj14 (Aug 11, 2005)

400MB C'mon People! i can waste that in 2Hours   heck, when i ahd 256k i used 100MB just in 1 Hour!   it's weird, BSNL is rolling Unlimited Plans still users crib about Caps, BSNL better set the time to 12am, i don't think, any one would wake till 2am to downloads tuff, unless well it's those Superb HD game Videos   if you look at it, any one with a 512k Plan can easily Save almost 4GBs if they do downoading at happy hours, taht is supposing people use the 1GB for normal surfing   lemme see, i am good with 512kbps for now   although, i 'd wished BSNL Rolled a 1Mbps unlimited for Rs.1000/- Per Month   it's actaully still expensive considering you can get a 4Mbps uncapped for Rs.1400/- per Month in Korea   oh well, i will be happy with 1Mbps


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey it is true i called BSNL and it is true it is 250rs/month and 256kbps and 1gb limit


----------



## Biplav (Aug 12, 2005)

no its wrong news buddy
the 250 bucks scheme has a 400 mb limit with no night free scheme
the 500 rs wala scheme has got a 1gb limit and free hrs too.


----------



## Retro (Aug 12, 2005)

O_O! That's bad. I never read about that and thought they were offering 1GB for about Rs.250/month. Anyway, 400MB per month for Rs.250 is not bad, I guess. Does this include both upload and download or only downloads?


----------



## elumalai (Aug 12, 2005)

but do anybody know that

500 Home plan give unlimited download from 2.00 AM to 8 AM.
That's the good
news.



Source : 10th of this month (dinamalar tamil newspaper).
www.dinamalar.com


----------



## thegame_rulez (Aug 14, 2005)

hello ppl,
i am getting a 5 networks connection 128 Kbps unlimited for 3750 for 6 months.
any ideas abt this 5 networks connection?
their service,speeds,as to whether they block ports or no and are there frequent downtimes?


Pls reply.


----------



## moshel (Aug 15, 2005)

ok so

new plan

RS.250 pm. 400 mb limit 256 kbps speed right

old plan

Rs. 500 pm 1gb limit 256 kbps speed.

how does the calculation of 50% cut in prices arise from this????????? thats the big question? i dont think even the government can answer that.


----------



## elumalai (Aug 19, 2005)

hi,
saying that broadband will come today tomorrow.. ..... for 4 months..

Now only it is going to be launched in our town.

But at starting itself there is  a problem...
I paid for Type-I (rs.1200) modem which is both usb and ethernet compatible..( that's what said in BSNL website ).

But, yesterday the technician called me up and said that I shud have a ethernet card.. when I said the above details..he refused and said the details may be wrong.....

can somebody say is Type-I modem compatible with USB or not???

Now I have to waste another 400bucks on that ethernet card.


----------



## elumalai (Aug 19, 2005)

also those technicians seems to have no knowledge about computers.

He asked whether  ur computer is windows98,2000,xp.  I told that it is Me.  He is saying to his colleague that it (Windows Me)may be the new OS.


----------



## sonuchandrakar (Aug 19, 2005)

The new plan shift is a complete jerk's decision. Earlier you paid Rs. 500 for 1 GB and now you pay Rs. 250 for 400 MB? What foolish ministry calculation is this? I thought the half of 1 GB would be 512 MB, to be approximate, it would have been 500 MB. This 100 MB loss came out of no where. And there is no free night browsing scheme either. You get free downloads/uploads from 2 in the night to 8 in the morning and thats only for plans above and including Rs. 500 a month. Home 500 is the best plan to take up with, because Home250 sucks!


----------



## nikhil (Aug 22, 2005)

airtel is good according to one user here in lucknow...what about the mtnl offer....they have come out with lower rates but i think where they will make the actual money will be in the mb download...


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 23, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> I really get huffed and puffed when I hear ISP's calling 64Kbps - "Broadband" when some of my foreign friends get 1Mbps Unlimited Downloads & Uploads at rates as cheap as Rs.1000/month.
> 
> Morover, I used to stuck with IQARA broadband previously which is the worst ISP ever and I warn you "Never Ever buy packages from Iqara. You'll regret it for  a lifetime". I mean, they provide what other ISP's provide for 1 month for 1 whole year. See the first page for some schemes. "500 MB/year (Includes Both uploads and downloads) for around Rs.1000". And, their lousy cables can't even bare rains. My Connection never worked for 1 Week after a small spell of rain and I was frustrated to the core. Their so-called Unlimited Broadband runs at 28 & 64kbps speed which they should be ashmed to call broadband. Overall, they are a horrible service and all their words are fake, so I warn you not to try Iqara at all.




Well, here's my experience with Iqara.

I live in Bandra West. I have Iqara as an ISP. Even the torrential rains last month, where half of mumbai was flooded till the first floor did not stop my internet connection. It didn't go down for a minute even! I have a 256 Kbps plan and i get between 30 to 35 (steady) KByte speeds.

Also, I think 500 MB per year is ridiculous, but for, say my in-laws, who use the Net very sparingly, checking mail once a week, and no surfing. This is an amazing plan. I also had a friend who went abroad for 7 months, and came back to still have his internet connection working... no bills, no disconnection, no reconnection charges, nothing!

So yes, though it is pointless for me and 99% of other people, at least Iqara is offerring that 1% minority an option of very low usage, long term scheme.

PS: Their helpdesk sucks, and the women there don't know a thing. Though I must confess to not have too many complaints thus far 

I have downloaded about 100 GB in the last 5 months on my iqara connection, mainly software for the Digit DVDs  and loads of game demos!

Though I do agree that it's about time people started offering unlimited 512 kbps connections for 24 hrs at reasonable prices.


Raaabo


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2005)

Here ... 
Agra new ISP ..

Name : Epics
Planned offered : 64/ 128 /256 (unlimited)
Prices: Rs. 700 / 1200 /2200 per month
Mode  of providing internet : WiFi (COOOL) 
Services: On my fingertips , The owner calls me sometimes to sort out few of probs.. Though they have some so called qualified guys.. (so much qualified that they think having two or more lan connection can disturb internet )  .. 
They have few downtimes but its basically bcoz they are new and hence they can be called in beta stage. But even my missed call get the internet to normal  

Little more details : I tried 64 kbps but it was not efficient / then now 128 kbps.. it really gives you 128 kbps.. now thinking to move to 256 kbps but waiting for fall in price ! In day time there speed decreases a bit but still its very good.


----------



## thrash_metal (Aug 29, 2005)

ISP: Iqara
City: Pune
Specific Areas: 
Plan Name: IQ Value
Speed Offered: 256k
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1024mb
Validity: 31 days
Price: Rs 661/-
Comments: A Little too high for 256k but kya kare thats the best on what im getting here !!!


----------



## aceman (Aug 30, 2005)

Sify night unlimited 256Kbbs is the best(In Chennai) I have tried in a long in a long,long time,Gives on average 20~21Kbbs, and in the morning go to office   .


----------



## pupudada (Aug 30, 2005)

this is my first post and do not know how well it will be accepted by others. but this is how i summarize up the broadband scene in india..

`aaj bhi pakre hain hum umeed ki dori,
never have hope is the moral of the story!'


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 31, 2005)

hmm, well it will surely take a lot of time for a broadband mass coverage at good rates coz we dont have enough junkyard geeks here neither good govt emps to think about it...


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 31, 2005)

aceman said:
			
		

> Sify night unlimited 256Kbbs is the best(In Chennai) I have tried in a long in a long,long time,Gives on average 20~21Kbbs, and in the morning go to office   .



But i gotta bunk the college in the day   

LoL


----------



## pupudada (Aug 31, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> hmm, well it will surely take a lot of time for a broadband mass coverage at good rates coz we dont have enough junkyard geeks here neither good govt emps to think about it...



and what with `tata' and a few other players (2-3) who are holding the bandwidth and demanding insane rates. unless bsnl gets its own pipeline (yes they have to dig into their pockets with this one time investment) or reliance (did i say the taboo word) does for broadband, what it did for mobiles, happy days are yet far off   pupudada


----------



## googleforum.in (Sep 9, 2005)

sify broadband

256 kbps

24hrs usage

150mb per day limit

price : 795 rs


night 10 - morning 8 unlimited bandwidth usage

location mumbai


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 10, 2005)

luv dataone
if nite 2:00 to morn 8:00 is free to use(unlimited dlds)


----------



## thegame_rulez (Sep 11, 2005)

googleforum.in said:
			
		

> sify broadband
> 
> 256 kbps
> 
> ...




how are the speeds?is it unli dwd from 10-8?and perday i can dwd 150 mb i.e from 9 am to 10 pm.how is the customer service? and are p2ps blocked r sumthing?


----------



## Retro (Sep 18, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> how are the speeds?is it unli dwd from 10-8?and perday i can dwd 150 mb i.e from 9 am to 10 pm.how is the customer service? and are p2ps blocked r sumthing?



Sify is not really that fast compared to others especially at 256kbps. If speed is your factor, then I would suggest going for Tata Indicom. They have decent schemes at good speeds or BSNL which offers speed upto 2mbps (buisness plans only).

BTW, I have a doubt. I was looking at *tataindicombroadband.in yesterday and what is the real price of their schemes. Is it the price mentioned first or the last one. ie, For 1st scheme is it Rs.375 or Rs.425?

Also, Can someone point out other Broadband ISP's in India 
1) BSNL
2) Hathway
3) Sify Broadband
4) Tata Indicom
5) Airtel Broadband (Touchtel)
6) MTNL
7) Reliance Broadband

Which in your opinion is best and why? Also, is there any place where the tariff's of Reliance Broadband can be viewed?

~ Adios


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 18, 2005)

ISP: Tata indicom VSNL
City: Madurai
Specific Areas:
Plan Name: infinity 64
Speed Offered: 64 (but i get 200-256kbps)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): unlimited
Validity: na
Price: 882
Comments: the trick is to go for 375 plan..then after 1 month i changed to unlimited plan..they havent changed my speed..but it is still unlimited access..


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 18, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> BTW, I have a doubt. I was looking at *tataindicombroadband.in yesterday and what is the real price of their schemes. Is it the price mentioned first or the last one. ie, For 1st scheme is it Rs.375 or Rs.425?



they have 2 branches of plan..
prepaid which is available in metros ( starter plan 425 pm)
postpaid available in all major cities(starter plan 375 pm)..but one the CSA told me that the plan has been scratched recently..check it out


----------



## chinmay (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I applied for a new connection today 
*
ISP: Airtel Broadband
City: Gurgaon (New Delhi)
Plan Name: Home 999
Speed Offered: 256kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Price: Rs. 999
Comments: Well, people in my area are getting around 400kbps speed from last three months. I'll post when it will be installed on Tuesday . I think it is real bang for buck *


----------



## mail2and (Sep 19, 2005)

ISP: Hathway
Ciy: Goregaon, Mumbai
Plan Name: Freeway(yeah, right )
Speed: 256 kbps
Actual Speed: 50 kbps
Usage Limitation: Unlimited but they block everything.
Price: Rs 999
Comments: NEVER NEVER IN YOUR LIFE GO IN FOR HATHWAY


----------



## kato (Sep 19, 2005)

ISP: Dataone
City : Chennai
Time taken to recieve Connection: 1 month
Dowload speeds: Starts at 30kbps reaches 14kbps after some time
Plan : Liberty Plan(Same as the home plan with landline connection free)
Speed:256kbps(ha ha ha)
Downloads:1GB
Price:500
Comments:cant not gr8 for me does it purpose


----------



## pupudada (Sep 19, 2005)

ISP: BSNL
Ciy: Kolkata
Plan Name: 256kbps (Home)
Speed: 256 kbps
Actual Speed: 32-40kBps
Usage Limitation: 1GB datacap (free usage between 2am to 8am)
Price: Rs.600 (including Rs.100 for modem rental)
Comments: Mind-Blowing speeds.. Wish the Helpdesk ppl were more knowledgeable


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 19, 2005)

ISP: Imran Bhai
City: Hyderabad
Plan Name: Miya Bhai
Speed: 50-60 Kbps Download (Nite 12-7 Am)
Actual Speed: 8 Kbps Download
Usage Limitation: Daily I download Nearly A Gb 
Price: 500 Pm 
Comments: Maaaku Khaon Mamuu  

am not kiddin..its cos my isp is 5 months old having 6MB speed from some vendor...and no dedication but shared bandwidth so


----------



## chinmay (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh My Gosh .. how can an ISP be '*Imran Bhai*' and the plan name be '*Miya Bhai*'. Do you live in some underworld area or what. Hope you dont have you motherboard brand as 'Anna' and Processor of the brand 'Teja'


----------



## pupudada (Sep 20, 2005)

Mogambo Khush Hua!


----------



## thegame_rulez (Sep 20, 2005)

chinmay_d said:
			
		

> Oh My Gosh .. how can an ISP be '*Imran Bhai*' and the plan name be '*Miya Bhai*'. Do you live in some underworld area or what. Hope you dont have you motherboard brand as 'Anna' and Processor of the brand 'Teja'



omg..rofl..nice one there.


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 21, 2005)

lmfao hahahahahahahah @ Anna......

lol not in that sense....actually the isp owner is my childhood friend..lives opp to ma home and ya they have bakra, respected, bla bla categoried users so miya bhai is one of them


----------



## gaurav_018 (Sep 21, 2005)

hi i am using the home 1000 plan from dataone. i thought i'd add my optimization data. 

download cable nut.
use these settings
DefaultReceiveWindow = 49152
DefaultSendWindow = 16384
DisableAddressSharing = 1
InitialLargeBufferCount = 200
InitialMediumBufferCount = 480
InitialSmallBufferCount = 640
LargeBufferSize = 81920
MaxFastTransmit = 64000
MediumBufferSize = 15040
PriorityBoost = 0
SmallBufferSize = 1280
TransmitWorker = 32
FastSendDatagramThreshold = 1024
EnableFastRouteLookup = 1
EnablePMTUDiscovery = 1
IgnorePushBitOnReceives = 0
GlobalMaxTcpWindowSize = 8472
MaxFreeTcbs = 8000
MaxHashTableSize = 16384
MaxNormLookupMemory = 5000000
SackOpts = 1
SynAttackProtect = 1
Tcp1323Opts = 0 (set to 1 if TcpReceiveWindow is 65535 or higher)
TcpLogLevel = 1
TcpMaxDupAcks = 2
TcpMaxHalfOpen = 100
TcpMaxHalfOpenRetried = 80
TcpRecvSegmentSize = 1460
TcpSendSegmentSize = 1460
TcpTimedWaitDelay = 30
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = 0
TcpWindowSize = 8472
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server = 20
MaxConnectionsPerServer = 10
DefaultTTL = 64
DisableUserTOSSetting = 0
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 6
DefaultTOSValue = 240
test you speed at *www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/.
i was getting around 202down and now getting 303 minimum and shoots up to 400+ at night.
also my mtu is a low MTU = 1452. now in xp you can change these values, but they don't affect the adsl router so, anybody any sugesstions?


----------



## Ashis (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey the DataOne plan 500 says it is Rs 500+Tax 

What is the tax man ? How much Tax Will I have to pay now ? :'(


----------



## pupudada (Sep 22, 2005)

10.2%


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 22, 2005)

Check Airtel's new tarriff's. They have revised their rate plans. You now get a 256KBPS unlimited for 999. I just upgraded my plan


----------



## chinmay (Sep 22, 2005)

While I am posting this message, the Airtel guys are installing the phone line for the plan you mentioned above  .. i should say it must be one of the best plans offered in India


----------



## gaurav_018 (Sep 23, 2005)

hi i have 2 urgent strange problems. ive been to *10.240.16.195/, and have discovered.

1.my plan is home 1000 with a speed of 384, but the listing says speed@256.is this a typo? any of you guys have a home 1000 plan?

2. i noticed a bod test button. it said bod test1 and bod test2, when pressed my speed shoots up to 1mbps. now this by itself is not distressing but what is distressing are the fact that it is not mentioned what are the charges involved. anyone of you guys have any idea?


----------



## pupudada (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, i too have seen the same along with a 10M button (which btw does not work)... any details regarding the same would be highly appreciated


----------



## gaurav_018 (Sep 23, 2005)

i spoke to the bsnl guy(i ilve in a small town, so believe it or not he knew me by the sound of my voice), he said that it doesn't work properly yet and theres no extra charge as of now. 

by the way any of you having  a home 1000+ or a buisness1200+ plan can tell me what speed the *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp site tells you?


----------



## pupudada (Sep 23, 2005)

More feedbacks are needed... How many of you are using the same? The inputs will be greatly appreciated... As most of you will know that the VOD (video on demand) has been removed from the menu... Do hope to hear more feedbacks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2005)

help !
I cant see my records online, i get "Error on page" in IE and both Opera and FF dont even show that leave aone the site

I can login fine but when i clik service records nothing is shown 

Like a dead link


----------



## pupudada (Sep 23, 2005)

There are some problems with their servers today... it should be fixed soon


----------



## gaurav_018 (Sep 23, 2005)

hi i also started a odd named similar topic in 
"*www.vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1530.html"


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2005)

hey !
the problem's been since 3 days,
i m using a tool to check my usage now (some old tool mentioned here long ago)


----------



## geekhead83 (Sep 27, 2005)

> Well, here's my experience with Iqara.
> 
> I live in Bandra West. I have Iqara as an ISP. Even the torrential rains last month, where half of mumbai was flooded till the first floor did not stop my internet connection. It didn't go down for a minute even! I have a 256 Kbps plan and i get between 30 to 35 (steady) KByte speeds.
> 
> ...



Hey Raabo,

I too have an iqara connection. I stay in chembur. My connection is 64 kbps unlimited and 750 bucks per month. Isnt that a bit costly?
The speeds I get are great...i mean i constantly get around 6.5 kbps.
Are the other plans from Iqara good? How much do they charge you for unlimited 256kbps?

Regards,
Geek.


----------



## rakhunathan (Sep 27, 2005)

Got a bill for Rs.7000/- and odd.Immedietly  surrendered my Dataone (BSNL) Home 500 . Moved over to Airtel 999 unlimited.Got it fixed in a day.It works great. I am sure it will  give me peace of mind.Don't have to worry about limits.


----------



## Ashis (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey man I am A Home 500 plan User.

But What I can See 2day is:  

*Speed 256 Kbps--2005/09/28 01:59:32--2005/09/28 06:21:52--268445 --04:22:20 *

Its Showing 262.153 MB Used During 01:59:32 to 06:21:52  

But I thought Night 2AM-8AM is Free ???  

I use DataOne Bandwidth Usages Finder to calculate My Usages & It shows:

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/9384/faultydataonebandwidthusagesfi.th.gif

*Guys, Whats Going On*


----------



## pupudada (Sep 28, 2005)

Sigh, the free night usage is being shown in their portal but the same will not be charged for


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 28, 2005)

Just Shifted to sify for 256unlimited for 1095,and its worth,but a limit ......u can download 150mb in day time,after 10pm to 8am its unlimited......getting constant speed more tht wht they told.........


----------



## pupudada (Sep 28, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> Just Shifted to sify for 256unlimited for 1095,and its worth,but a limit ......u can download 150mb in day time,after 10pm to 8am its unlimited......getting constant speed more tht wht they told.........



Any url of their website where I can see the rates please? TIA


----------



## Ashis (Sep 28, 2005)

pupudada said:
			
		

> Sigh, the free night usage is being shown in their portal but the same will not be charged for



PapuBhai......I use DataOne Bandwidth Usages Finder to calculate...
Does that mean.....Its Wrong Because It added all the dowload between (01:59:32--to--06:21:52)  

*Please Tell Me......Or I will Pour Petrol & burn Myself infront of BSNL office *


----------



## pupudada (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> pupudada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ashis no need to do that. The calculation by the software seems not to have trapped and omitted the usage between 2am to 8am. They will not be charged for.. Can assure you the same.. Have got a taped recording of confirmation of the same from 16004241600


----------



## [lokesh] (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> Hey man I am A Home 500 plan User.
> 
> But What I can See 2day is:
> 
> ...



Actually check the exclude mixed time usage option ... since u have started the connection at 1:59:32, it is not 2 am...so it did not exclude it from the total usage....


----------



## pupudada (Sep 28, 2005)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, even if one starts using after 2am and closing the connection before 8am, the portal will still show the usage during that period. When the bill is prepared, the usage between 2am to 8am (yes even if one logs in before 2am and logs off after 8am) will be discarded. I had a talk with the `Help Desk' of `BSNL' and the entire episode starting with the dialling of the number, the voice prompts to `Press 2 to contact Officer', including the talk with a lady who told me that the usage between 2am and 8am would not be calculated... have all been recorded by me


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 29, 2005)

pupudada said:
			
		

> neerajvohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here is the link to check the plans......having some awesome plans,before sify i was using w3c service,but was so much disconnection and problems tht i shifted to sify,i was paying 1100 for 128kbps unlimited,and now just 100 rs extra and 256kbps,so it is great for me......well i dont trust sify service till now,as one of my friend was using it and was dissatisfied,
still me trying my luck n shifted to sify,well three days and the speed is good,
*broadband.sify.com/showplan.php?id=18 link u want............


----------



## Ashis (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
But Aren't there any software that do a perfect calculation?
What Kind of Website R these BSNL people Running...That even doesnt calculate all aspects?


----------



## pupudada (Oct 1, 2005)

They are using a Chinese-designed website... check out the page-source for yourself. If you want to have more fun, try to get them chinese text translated into english online (google works fine) ROFL


----------



## nikhil (Oct 5, 2005)

isp: airtel
location lucknow
speed:256 kbs +phone
price:rs 500


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 6, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> isp: airtel
> location lucknow
> speed:256 kbs +phone
> price:rs 500



Is it unlimited plan?or some data usage per mb??please post the details while posting.........


----------



## Retro (Oct 7, 2005)

@ Neeraj, It's 1GB per month, the same that everyone else provides. Guys, after 24 pages, don't you think it's time to rate the ISP's based on 
1) Schemes & Prices
2) Customer Care
3) Other Features

So, why don't you give your Top 7 and reasons too!
1) BSNL
2) Tata Indicom Broadband
3) Sify Broadband
4) Airtel Broadband
5) Iqara Broadband, Hathway (It's a tie)

Give your ratings and rantings here.


----------



## devil666 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well even i'm using Sify Broadband 256kbps Night Unlimited connection for the past month. It seemed really good. The speeds are consistent, there were some odd disconnections due to rains and stuff. But otherwise it was quite good.


----------



## Retro (Oct 11, 2005)

Sometimes Rains affect your service. There was this rain here and my LAN card stopped functioning and the technician said that it was due to the rain, and since the Modem was kept in the terrace. Services like BSNL keep their modem nearby and that's sometimes advantageous.


----------



## cancer10 (Oct 19, 2005)

ISP: Sify Broadband
City: new Delhi
Specific Areas:All India
Plan Name: 64 Kbps Family pack
Speed Offered: 8 KBPS
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 150 MB/day
Validity: 30 days
Price: 550
Comments: The most crappy broadband in the world.


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 19, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> @ Neeraj, It's 1GB per month, the same that everyone else provides. Guys, after 24 pages, don't you think it's time to rate the ISP's based on
> 1) Schemes & Prices
> 2) Customer Care
> 3) Other Features
> ...




1) Mtnl triband - night plan ..  590 + 80(modem rent) ...  12-8 free ... can do anywhere between 0-900 Mb in 8 hours   ..
2) CC--- crappy.... 
the worst in the world... nah sorry.. there aint anything like mtnl CC
3) very good , stable conection.. zero downtimes .. 
to say about MTNL -- loll corrupt, and useless ppl


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2005)

*ISP:* Hathway
*City:* Mumbai
*Specific Areas:*not sure
*Plan Name:* many different broadband plans available. dunno the name of mine as its not listed on their site (I think this one is only for current users to upgrade).
*Speed Offered:* 256 Kbps 
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* unlimited
*Validity:* n/a
*Price:* Rs 1200 p.m. inclusive of modem rent of 100 p.m. and service tax of 10.2% 
*Comments:* Pretty cool plan cos i get the claimed speed more or less. I got a very high usage some GB's per month cos i download a lot. Being a unlimited download offer helps there. I have only had a downtime of 1 day in past 3 months of usage which is many times better than the old plan of shared connection where i had downtime of atleast 2 days p.m.. Would like to upgrade further if I get a better plan for 512 kbps unlimited for not too high a price.


----------



## troubleshooter (Oct 20, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> Retro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think u had a bad experience with MTNL . I dont seem to be having such problems. Customer Care to say the least has vastly improved. My complaints if any(i faced problems twice since i got my connection) have been resolved with 15 - 20 minutes. I just call there helpdesk number i.e. 1504 and  register the complain. I get a call back from the concerned exchange within 5 minutes max 10 and they would resolve the problem within 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## Retro (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm...Though both MTNL and BSNL are run by the government, there is a big gap in their prices. BSNL is a lot cheaper. But I can't say much about MTNL as I don't live in Mumbai.

One More thing, BSNL CC seems to have improved. I mean, they are polite and their engineer's come at a good speed.


----------



## Retro (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm...Though both MTNL and BSNL are run by the government, there is a big gap in their prices. BSNL is a lot cheaper. But I can't say much about MTNL as I don't live in Mumbai.

One More thing, BSNL CC seems to have improved. I mean, they are polite and their engineer's come at a good speed.


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 20, 2005)

hmm ... i only called em up once when my triband wasnt working.. and they said they`d look into the matter and nothing happened for two days... that was the only downtime i had.. and well it seemed as if only i had a downtime.. so i gues there was a problem which mtnl could have fixed i think..  other then that i never really had to call them up anyways... 
and well ya i hope the Cc has improved .. which is good news.. 

anyways nothing has gone wrong with mtnl triband as yet ... for me.. billing is ok, np with it.. downloadin speeds consistent.. so that is good news too .. 

i like triband for its stable connection.. and wouldnt go for anything less then this..


----------



## chitta (Oct 21, 2005)

ISP: Global Network Solutions
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: Mulund
Plan Name: Plan 40
Speed Offered: 40 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: 1 Month
Price: 193 per month
Comments: seriously usefull ! though plan is 40 kbps it is much more than that !! i downloaded itunes 6 in just half hr !!!


----------



## Retro (Oct 21, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> hmm ... i only called em up once when my triband wasnt working.. and they said they`d look into the matter and nothing happened for two days... that was the only downtime i had.. and well it seemed as if only i had a downtime.. so i gues there was a problem which mtnl could have fixed i think..  other then that i never really had to call them up anyways...
> and well ya i hope the Cc has improved .. which is good news..
> 
> anyways nothing has gone wrong with mtnl triband as yet ... for me.. billing is ok, np with it.. downloadin speeds consistent.. so that is good news too ..
> ...


Meh, I was talking about BSNL's CC. I don't know about Triband.

BTW, does anyone know of tools that measure the exact amount you've downloaded for any ISP and not just Dataone alone.


----------



## Retro (Oct 21, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> hmm ... i only called em up once when my triband wasnt working.. and they said they`d look into the matter and nothing happened for two days... that was the only downtime i had.. and well it seemed as if only i had a downtime.. so i gues there was a problem which mtnl could have fixed i think..  other then that i never really had to call them up anyways...
> and well ya i hope the Cc has improved .. which is good news..
> 
> anyways nothing has gone wrong with mtnl triband as yet ... for me.. billing is ok, np with it.. downloadin speeds consistent.. so that is good news too ..
> ...


Meh, I was talking about BSNL's CC. I don't know about Triband.

BTW, does anyone know of tools that measure the exact amount you've downloaded for any ISP and not just Dataone alone.


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 21, 2005)

i use du  - meter.. it is good enough to calculat how much i have done in a day , week , month year !

oraange nettrace is another one which is good too .. i thnk its freeware too


----------



## go4inet (Oct 30, 2005)

I would like you people to check this out for some excellent offers from AirTel ISP, incase I am wrong, you can merge the thread !

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31452


----------



## troubleshooter (Nov 1, 2005)

From 1st Novenber onwards MTNL TRIBAND has doubled the download limit of its TRIBAND subscribers. chech out this link 

*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm


----------



## kato (Nov 1, 2005)

its already posted by deep in latest news section:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31567


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 3, 2005)

Is there any 512kbps unlimited in Airtel? How much it costs?
I read that they have doubled the bandwith


----------



## Retro (Nov 3, 2005)

Airtel Have the "DSL 10,995" scheme by which you get unlimited @ 512 kbps for 10,995/month which is quite cheap in comparison. But you have to pay a huge amount as Security Deposit, mind you!


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya that can be good if you are using in the office for business .. but i was asking for home use .. there is 256kbps unlimited for 999.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

Can someone tell me why there's such a big price difference between 256kbps plan and 512 kbps plan? Do they use different technology or is it demand and supply forces at work? Or something else?


----------



## Retro (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually if you see in other countries, there is very less difference between schemes @ 256 kbps and those @ 512 kbps. However, here our so-called ISP Majors want to advertise 512 kbps as something GODLY and so the difference. The speed is doubled and you can expect the price to be so too.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

Double? That's 11 times so that's why I'm baffled. OK the business plan has extra features like many email ID's and 2-3 more such ones. nothing more. They do not even offer a web site hosting which is so common with many ISP's abroad. My friend in canada says his 5mbps line is a standard thing there and affordable too. He can't afford expensive ones as he's a student.


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 4, 2005)

And what my friend told me .. his cusion is in usa .. they have 1.5 GB download limit .. but it is per day  he he


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay , now I don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread before but anyway...

In Pune Hathway Broadband offers a plan where you get - 

Connection Speed - 256 KBps
Time - 8 pm to 8 am

Cost - A fixed Rental of Rs 400 / month 

Download/Upload Limit - None   

Practical Download Speed - 32KBps constant throughout the 12 Hours .  

Now what do you guys think of that ?


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 17, 2005)

12 hours unlimted for 400bucks ... Very good plan indeed   .. Oh... Hope I were in pune


----------



## mehulved (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah that plan seems real good. But, have you tried measuring your speed? I'm on hathway 256 unlimited too but speed I get is a bit lower than 256 say around 210 or thereabouts, the highest download speed I get is 25-26 kbps.


----------



## multi (Nov 22, 2005)

Tataindicom broadband  has  also  updated  thier  tariffs from  today.

New Infinity - 64kbps cost =  500

New Infinity - 128kbps cost= 	900 	
New Infinity - 256kbps cost = 	1600 	


i  liked  that  64 kbps  since  it's  not  a  bad  choice  @ 500 Rs.  
if  someone used  this  indicom  tell  about  their  performance.

is  it  better  to  switch  from  2nd  B-fone (bsnl)dial up for unlimited plan  to  such  64 kbps  unliited  ?

source -*www.tataindicombroadband.in/access/postpaid/order/tariff-post-india.html#plan3


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 26, 2005)

*Suggestion wanted*

Can any one suggest me a good plan to go ahead in Rs. 1000/- in Cochin. I would prefer a connection with good download speed?


----------



## deejam007 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Sify IS Best...Im In Hyd...i PAy 1500 Per Month

the downloadin..speed is 358 kbps... i can download 1 Gb in 75 min...huh..

This package is only fo private userzz...for more info...pm me 

hackers2005.3721@yahoo.com

Daily i download 4 Gb of Stuff...
  8) *


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 29, 2005)

WoW


----------



## invisible (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes Im got 640KB/s on sify 64kbps connection


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2005)

*Best broadband*

I am going to apply for a BB but I am not sure which provider should i take services of. I have got two options one BSNL DataOne and another Sify. I like BSNL's Plan 500 and sify's Night Unlimited shared(256 Kbps). Which should i stick to. Help me soon I will apply within a day or two


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2005)

BSNL Plan 500 costs 500(without service tax and 256 kbps speed) and sify night ulimited costs 545(with service tax and 256 kbps speed). Thus both of them cost the same the deciding factor will be speed given and service


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 29, 2005)

i think out of the choices u have presented 

BSNL will be an easy runaway

u get daytime access

of course nighttime  is also free download time 2-8 am

and of course u can own a modem

in sify's case u need to give a waste deposit of 1500 bucks !!!!


but one thing against BSNL is customer service is poor (atleast in my area)

but out & out BSNL will be a better choice

and for all dataone related queries come here 
                                     *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30895&highlight=


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2005)

Which of the two offers better speed


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Nov 29, 2005)

well sify installation charges are down to 500!!!!
dunno if they have brought down the installation fees evrywhere, nd btw they don take ny deposit as such

:d


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2005)

@mad_psychic_bastard where are u located


----------



## invisible (Nov 30, 2005)

DOnt apply airtel 
browsing and downloading is very slow

I have taken 128kbps UL Rs 699/- and this is what i get
{
1)www.dslreports.com
Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-11-29 13:25:56 EST: 19 / 35
Your download speed : 19 kbps or 2.4 KB/sec.
 Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 35 kbps or 4.4 KB/sec.

2)www.speed.touchtelindia.net
Your current bandwidth reading is:
116.00kbps
Retest
which means you can download at 14.5 KB/sec. from our Network to your last mile provision. 
}

The airtel site shows more speed but as per my experience speed is very bad .Only their site shows that speed and all others show very very bad speed.And also the page loading in very slow.
when i download a file with IDM i get 10KB/s (not anywhere nearer to rated 16KB/s)

Best option is SIfy 

In sify i used to get 200KB/s speeds for ateast for 2-3 days in a month(sometimes for full month). and also their rated speeds  for 256kbps connection used to be exactly 32KB/s .But unfortunately due to some problems i had to disconnect from its service.

My friend has BSNL

for a 256kbps plan he gets 20-24KB/s  using IDM which is just ok .But we expect atleast 30KB/s as we are paying for 256kbps and not for 160kbps.

I will rate the ISP in the following order in terms of speed and service
1)Sify
2)BSNL
3)Airtel


----------



## con_tester (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anyone know how to view your account usage or Download / upload limit in BSNL dataone home 250 plan.


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 2, 2005)

*MTNL Rules*

ISP: MTNL Mumbai
City: Mumbai, Maharashtra
Specific Areas: All over mumbai, for any1 and everyone, have a mtnl phone line even better
Plan: Night Unlimited
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation: 1gb per month, night unlimited.
Validity:Monthly
Price:590 pm
Comments: Very very good service, have been using it for the past 4 months and only a single days down time, compared to the some 4 other isp's i went thru in last two years, the speed is perfect adsl. had tataindcom with 1gb and 64-512 variable speed adjustability, and the bills used to shoot up like anything, then i had exattnet, 256k and totally unlimited yeah was like a gods gift with the lan included. but the gift was for 2months only and the last 4 weeks there was no connectivity of lan or net and cable guy could not give good service neither the re-fund, hence MTNL which is awesome.
month of november - total download of night only = 23 gb. yes perfect download speed and great uptime.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Dec 2, 2005)

net4india is good in delhi. I have shifted over from MTNL Trib 1199 to this its good.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2005)

although i had Airtel broadband from about 2 weeks already, but my previous modem was faulty, so i changed it now i got a new modem, which is just like the same with same drivers, 

i got 128 kbps unlimited internet connection, & there are hardly any downtime, at all, i download 140 MB in only 3 hrs, with flashget

so far, it's good, but airtel was really slow in my case, they took 1 & a half month to install it at my home, & i even send them a notice for this, but now it's good, although in my area at a few other places, they installed it preety fast, don't know why there were so slow for me

i would recomend anyone to get this, their plans are really great & quite cheap, i m paying Rs 700+100, including the modem rental


----------



## techiways (Dec 10, 2005)

*Does anyone use Sify Broadband?  I'm planning to apply for Sify BB's 1gb plan which costs 550 / month . . Is it good? My main concern is the speed and uptime.*


----------



## invisible (Dec 12, 2005)

techiways said:
			
		

> *Does anyone use Sify Broadband?  I'm planning to apply for Sify BB's 1gb plan which costs 550 / month . . Is it good? My main concern is the speed and uptime.*


All ISP's in India suck
dont worry Sify is one of the best ISP in india and if u have luck at times u will get speeds of 300KB/s for some days


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 12, 2005)

Sify has drastically reduced the tarrif rates and had introduced new features in existing plans like day uses in night unlimited on weekdays
source *www.sifybroadband.com/master_pricelist.php


----------



## wORm (Dec 12, 2005)

I had posted about Exatt a long time ago in this thread, I thought I'd update it. Especially since I hit a new milestone of 100GB+ data transfer in a month. Now thats what I call unlimited broadband 
*img477.imageshack.us/img477/1071/exatt5zp.th.gif

ISP: Exatt
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: Many Areas in Mumbai
Plan: 512kbps Unlimited
Speed Offered: 512kbps
Usage Limitation: N/A
Validity: 1 Month
Price: Rs. 1800/month
Comments: Pretty good. Hardly any downtimes. Speeds are decent. Good pings for Gamers. Even if you have access through LAN, you get a public IP so all p2p software work without a hitch you can even setup a http server. Negatives include ignorant support staff and difficulty in getting connection if your local cable operator is not affiliated with Exatt.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2005)

wORM.. your connection sound pretty futuristic in the concern of India..  I wish if I could have same in my place... You have public IP, you have right price .. and unlimtd above all.. oh man .


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 27, 2005)

Im using Airtel GPRS on my 3220 EDGE phone and I get consistent 9-13 kbps. I mite get more if I had one of the fones with DKU 2 cuz the serial cable limit is reached. The reason why airtel connects suck l8 at night is cuz bout 2/3rds of the towers auto shut down at night due to low load.


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 28, 2005)

*SIFY*

ISP: Sify
City: Hyderabad
Specific Areas: Covers the ENTIRE city
Plan Name: 256kbps unlimited
Speed Offered: 190-210Kbps; Downloads at ~30KBps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 150Mb from 8AM - 10PM; 10PM - 8AM is unlimited
Validity: 1month
Price: Rs950
Comments: The Best package ive had. Ideal for DJs like me who stream audio content to Producers and Radio Stations.

Watch out though! - 512kbps is being launched by SIFY in Feb06


----------



## invisible (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: SIFY*



			
				foreveranuj said:
			
		

> ISP: Sify
> City: Hyderabad
> Specific Areas: Covers the ENTIRE city
> Plan Name: 256kbps unlimited
> ...


yes sify is the best ISp in india
the price 950 is inclusive of service tax i think and i heard that they are going to reduce the rates soon.SOmeone has a new brouchure which says it.


----------



## amol48 (Jan 1, 2006)

SP: Hathway
City: Pune
Specific Areas: Mostly Everywhere
Plan Name: Liteway one Extra
Speed Offered: 256Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 10.5 GB in six months
Validity: 6 months
Price: 3850
Comments: No installation charges (prices include service tax)


----------



## iChaitanya (Jan 3, 2006)

*ISP:* BSNL DataOne
*City:* Pune
*Specific Areas:* The Whole City is covered
*Plan Name:* Home 500
*Speed Offered:* 256Kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* 1GB per month (excluding night unlimited)
*Validity:* 1 Month 
*Price:* Rs. 500/- per month
*Comments:* I am quite satisfied... but it would have been better if that 1GB limit is increased...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 4, 2006)

ISP: MTNL TRIBAND
City: DELHI
Specific Areas: Almost every part
Plan Name: Home TriB_590_NU
Speed Offered: 256Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1GB per month (night unlimited ie. b/w 12-8am)
Validity: 1 Month
Price: Rs.590 + 80(router rental) + service tax=740/-
Comments: Sometimes in the afternoon speed does drop but most of the time i get around 30KBps for download.in the nite i sometimes get upto 50KBps.nite unlimited time shud be from 10pm-8am.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 4, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> most of the time i get around 30KBps for download.in the nite i sometimes get upto 50KBps.



Hey Boss ..

What are you saying? I have the same plan.. I never got above 32KBps at night


----------



## invisible (Jan 4, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> ankurgupta.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes on 256kbps line your maximun downlaod speed will be 32KB/s
how?
256kilobits/second = 256/8kilobytes/second = 32KB/s


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 5, 2006)

Sometimes at nite at abt 3 or 4 am i do get 45-50 kbps but for only abt 30 min or so.the reason the service is gud in my area as my house is near to the telephone exchange and it makes a lot of difference and also i got my telephone wiring changed before getting the broadband connection.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont get that much speed .. you are lucky u if are getting ..
the wiring they do change everywhere they install Triband


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone here tried TATA INDICOM BROADBAND connection?how are its speeds...i mean are they pretty cosistent?
 I stay in hyderabad and for now i am using a 64kbps unlimited connection,but i need more...higher speed.I spoke to a Airtel person and he said it is not available in my area rite now...so any other ISP's with 128/256 kbps unlimited plans?


----------



## invisible (Jan 7, 2006)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> Has anyone here tried TATA INDICOM BROADBAND connection?how are its speeds...i mean are they pretty cosistent?
> I stay in hyderabad and for now i am using a 64kbps unlimited connection,but i need more...higher speed.I spoke to a Airtel person and he said it is not available in my area rite now...so any other ISP's with 128/256 kbps unlimited plans?


try akshbroadband


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 7, 2006)

has anyone heard of iquara ? . They provide a speed of 768kbps unlimited download .


when is india going to get 1mb connection ?


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Hathway Broadband *

Plan Name - Thruway Regular 
Bandwidth - 64 Kbps (Unlimited) 
Download Limit - None 
Monthly Cost - Rs 500 ( Rent ) + Rs 51 ( 10.2% VAT ) = Rs 551 . 
Modem Cost - Free 
Registration Charges - 500 + 51 = 551 
Refundable Deposit - 1000 

Comments : Its my first day of this connection and what i am getting is 15-17 Kbps Bandwidth and 1-2kbps speed..      

yesterday nite the maximum bandwidth was 40 Kbps and speed was 4-5kbps.. I checked with 5 different Testers all were showing around 40 Kbps... Just emailed the Hathway Guys..let see what action they will take.. 

Atleast now feeling frustrated..


----------



## indian (Jan 13, 2006)

I think SIFY rocks because i have 64 kbps unlimitted hour connection,it has 150 mb per day limit(between 8.00am to 10.00pm and unlimitted usages at night).As my connection is 64 kbps but i get 16 KB/sec downloading speed.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 13, 2006)

16 kbps...     Rocking man...!!!! i dont feel cheated...I feel unlucky...


----------



## invisible (Jan 16, 2006)

indian said:
			
		

> I think SIFY rocks because i have 64 kbps unlimitted hour connection,it has 150 mb per day limit(between 8.00am to 10.00pm and unlimitted usages at night).As my connection is 64 kbps but i get 16 KB/sec downloading speed.


  SIFY ROCKS


----------



## himtuna (Jan 27, 2006)

simply airtel
 128kbps for Rs.699 p.m.
 I get max of 11Kbps @ downloads.
What's the good thing is 
1)unlimited downloads + 2) a landline phone.
I find it a great deal but still craving for more speed.


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jan 31, 2006)

A question to MTNL 590 NU 256kbps users-

Wht does the plan show for you guys on MTNL website?
Because I applied for the same plan, and its showing DSL_TriB_599, but the connection speed I get is 256kbps

And the MTNL Tariff page shows TriB_599 as a 512 connection

Also, is the splitter provided with the modem any use?
Because I'm not using it currently, the wire is connected directly to the phone line


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey guys.
Now I also joined the broadband users club and without spending a penny.
How?
Well , today I got a call from BSNL and they told me to try their Dataone for two months absolutely free of cost.
I jumped up to the occasion and got it.
Now , the external ADSL modem is installed and I m enjoying the Broadband free of cost.
Isnt that gr8.
I m loving it, couldnt ask for more.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 1, 2006)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> A question to MTNL 590 NU 256kbps users-
> 
> Wht does the plan show for you guys on MTNL website?
> Because I applied for the same plan, and its showing DSL_TriB_599, but the connection speed I get is 256kbps
> ...



There are two plans one is of 590 which has night unlimited and 1GB and speed is 256Kbps.
And there is 599 plan which has 1GB free transfer and speed is 512kbps.
the plan tht is showing in ur account i guess is the 512kbps plan.
report 2 thm and chk if they have allotted u the wrong plan.


----------



## Harman (Feb 3, 2006)

ISP: AirTel
City: Chandigarh
Specific Areas: Mohali
Plan Name: 399 Home Plan
Speed Offered: 64kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): infinity   
Validity: Month
Price: Rs.400/month
Comments: Includes landline too @ paid calls
Avg speed: ~7kBps


----------



## cybermanas (Feb 5, 2006)

ISP : Ortel Communications Pvt Ltd.
City : Bhubaneswar
Plan Name : Night Surfer Plus
Speed : 256Kbps
Downloads : 600MB
Uploads : Free
Validity : 1 Month
Price : Rs 255/-
Comments : Usage hours 9 pm to 9 am and 24 hrs on Sundays
Avg Speed : 40Kbps+


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 5, 2006)

Hunnh  it provides free uploads 
Are u absolutely sure 
cybermanas


----------



## hermit (Feb 7, 2006)

SP : Aksh online.
City : Hyderabad
Plan Name : unlimited
Speed : 512 Kbps+
Downloads : unlimited
Uploads : Free
Validity : 1 Month
Price : Rs 500/-

Avg Speed : 60KBs+

It works with software 24 hrs online client when u log off while downloading u get speed upto 300kBs

but i have changed to bsnl as my studies r distrubed , i use to spend 12 -16 hrs downloading stuff
movies ,software... i even got rapid premium for those 6 months 
now I cant compare speed of that with Bsnl


----------



## cybermanas (Feb 7, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Hunnh  it provides free uploads
> Are u absolutely sure
> cybermanas


Any doubts,visit www.ortel.net/services.asp
See the plan NightSurfer Plus


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Feb 8, 2006)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> ISP : Ortel Communications Pvt Ltd.
> City : Bhubaneswar
> Plan Name : Night Surfer Plus
> *Speed : 256Kbps*
> ...



Doesn't that sound contradictory ? 

The maximum theoretical download speed you can get on a 256 Kilo Bit Per Second line is 32 Kilo Bytes Per Second . 

Now you are saying that the *average* speed is 40 KBps , which means that the speed fluctuates above and below 40 KBps . 

Now how can you possibly get a download speed of 40 KBps ?   :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## unvisible (Feb 9, 2006)

hermit said:
			
		

> SP : Aksh online.
> City : Hyderabad
> Plan Name : unlimited
> Speed : 512 Kbps+
> ...


This scheme is not available now

Only 64kbps packages now   

*aksh.in/TARIFFP1.html


----------



## cybermanas (Feb 9, 2006)

abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> cybermanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For ur kind information,today I was getting speeds of 50KBps during downloading.Check my zdnetindia speed test.
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/479/speedtestzdnetindia1tb4if.th.png


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2006)

unvisible said:
			
		

> but i have changed to bsnl as my studies r distrubed , i use to spend 12 -16 hrs downloading stuff
> movies ,software... i even got rapid premium for those 6 months now I cant compare speed of that with Bsnl
> This scheme is not available now
> 
> ...



see closely.
Night is unlimited in every plan..and speed is upto 512kbps.. ie.. all plans except 64 r fast speed.


----------



## unvisible (Feb 10, 2006)

Ricky said:
			
		

> unvisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf
I have seen it closely
Hermiit mentioned that there are unlimited downloads.But its not.
All plans except 64k are limited .Wtf will i do with 512 kbps speed and 1 GB limit?


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

daj123 said:
			
		

> sohummisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well bsnl spd are not that bad.    i get consistently above 30 kbps which for 250pm is good enough. for 1000 you get around 70-80.


----------



## munim2020 (Feb 12, 2006)

is there any guys who know of a good wireless internet connection? i live in my college hostel and i can't get any phone line from outside..
right now i am using reliance WLL but i get only 115kbps and it isn't that reliable anyways.


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 12, 2006)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> abhishekkulkarni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thts wht u called zdnetindia.........

then check my speed @zdnetindia........lol

*img451.imageshack.us/img451/2558/untitled3dx.th.jpg

just a trick........


----------



## cybermanas (Feb 13, 2006)

@neerajvohra
So if you have no faith in ZDNET India speed tests,check my bandwidthplace.com speed test.

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/9963/screen9mh.th.png


----------



## gagandeep89 (Feb 22, 2006)

ISP : Airtel
City : Chandigarh
Plan Name : home 999
Speed : 256 Kbps
Downloads : unlimited
Uploads : Free
Price : Rs 999/-

i heard the bigger metros get the same plan for almost half the price 
well now u knw the disadvantages of living in the smaller towns 
but hey thas the best i can get here 
i am downing and uploading as much as 3 gigs+ in one day and well thas ok wid me


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 26, 2006)

gagandeep89 said:
			
		

> ISP : Airtel
> City : Chandigarh
> Plan Name : home 999
> Speed : 256 Kbps
> ...


Hey, is that plan there on the Airtel website? i didn't c it. Its wonderful....if its available in my city, i would get it surely........and Airtel also gives good pings in online games....my friend told me.


----------



## bholu (Feb 26, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> 16 kbps...     Rocking man...!!!! i dont feel cheated...I feel unlucky...


hey dude i'm still getting 5kbps speed in hathway connection. 
what is ideal speed for 64kbps bandwidth???


----------



## Mr.Cool (Feb 26, 2006)

The best is me.
Right now i am in a cafe.
But usually i surf Chip from my mobile fone and usually the pages load within 5 secs.
Nice speed considering a mobile to be a very small device though. 

I'd say i get a speed of 30kbps surfin speed.


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2006)

bholu said:
			
		

> Dipen01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well buddy... the ideal speed is 8kbps...but even i was getting only 5 that too in idle time after 1 am... So i changed my Plan to 256 Kbps 8-8 plan.

I was supposed to get around 30 or 25 kbps (32 is ideal)and was getting 8-9 kbs...Pity.....Hathway is SHIT man.....

So i have warned them of leaving thier connection if they donot provide me with good speed and also have kept my connection of March on HOLD to make them aware of this.


Checkout the reply..


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I am Sorry that even after complaining to hathway your problem is not been solved, i will look in the matter personal level and asure you that your connection will be taken special care that you wont be dispionted here after
> it was never notice to be by any one before thanks for mailing me so that i came to know that my customer in bibvewadi has such problem
> ...



HOPE everything turns out better


----------



## shravan (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you know Airtel partially supports Sifys national backbone . Also, BSNL can't even be considered a competent enough player- slow setup, line problems, impaired connectivity, non existant support, etc. Airtel is India's *only* wired landline service provider besides BSNL. 



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> DOnt apply airtel
> browsing and downloading is very slow
> 
> I have taken 128kbps UL Rs 699/- and this is what i get
> ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 6, 2006)

Its all like we all have some problems or other...Very less people are genuinely satisfied or happy with thier connection...

Hathway...bad..
Airtel...bad..
Sify ...bad.. (read in one of the threads...)

BSNL u need phoneline...so its not feasiible for hostelites... (

what shuld one do in these conditions..??


----------



## himtuna (Mar 9, 2006)

ISP: Tata Indicom Broadband
City: Delhi, Mumbai, Pune, etc
Specific Areas: .....
Plan Name: Explore 1000
Speed Offered: 256kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1GB
Validity: I month
Price: 500
Comments: My current plan explore plus 500 offers same         at same price but @512kbps @5oo bucks but plan is now closed


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 10, 2006)

himtuna said:
			
		

> ISP: Tata Indicom Broadband
> City: Delhi, Mumbai, Pune, etc
> Specific Areas: .....
> Plan Name: Explore 1000
> ...



dont know why the hell there is still download limit..i download more thn 1gb a day.......whts the use of these plans for downloaders...

neway here are some of the best plans available in delhi by sify....
but still a download limit of 150mb....for fix time...8am to 10pm....after 10pm its unlimited download

*img446.imageshack.us/img446/9976/untitled9zz.jpg[/img]


----------



## Raiden Bee (Mar 10, 2006)

Neighbor got broad'HA'band MTNL
    
SUXXX!!
Very Xpensive...Slow...Limited.....and if you cross the limit they will Burn Holes in your pockets.Most people dont realize that every incoming data packet is download....so even chatting and surfing count.....
and i get better speeds on my roltanet dial-up!!  

  But then the service is very unique. There are a few people who are satisfied and never encounter problems. So ya never know what to expect...It might be good or bad...Depends on your luck and planetary positions on the day of purchase  

BTW I m lookin fer a good bb offer in mumbai. Anyone got news post reply....  

Raiden Bee

Raiden bee blogs at *pooryounggeek.blogspot.com


----------



## chesss (Mar 12, 2006)

neerajvohra, those sify's plans sound tempting! But I have heard a lot , how bad sify is. how's your experience?


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 12, 2006)

I am using Sify for more than 3 months and the service is great no downtime great speed sometimes even more than 350 Kbps.


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 14, 2006)

*broadband*

wat is the best offer in kolkata for unlimited downloads?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 14, 2006)

The best broadband in Delhi was net4india we used to get a speed of upto 1Mbps almost daily for 4 to 6 hours but they have closed shop (was obvious...) any way guys try Inventum there low end packages suck so go in for 256 or higher. The download speeds are constant at 32K for 256K pack and cost Rs 1200 for unlimited downloads here in delhi.


----------



## srikanthgss (Mar 14, 2006)

hi guys,

I use a BSNL Dataone connection and it is as good as it gets. 

ISP :BSNL
Location:Visakhapatnam,Andhra Pradesh.
Plan :Home 250
Download limit:400 mb
Price :Rs 250 p/m
Comments:If you are an average user who mostly checks mail and surfs and downloads the ocasssional songs,this is the best offer u can get.I get rock steady download rates of 30 kbps.Couple it with a download accelerator and u get speeds touching 35-40 kbps. (However, the initial modem cost is Rs 2000.You can also get it on a rent basis)

BSNL is also offering a free trial of two months.Dunno if the offer is still there.But rush before it gets late!


----------



## vwad (Mar 19, 2006)

are tata indicom unlimited plans really & truely unlimited ?


----------



## vwad (Mar 19, 2006)

Is it true that tata indicom broadband connection is not good means the DSAs are private limited companies who collect money and never get back.

I had requested for feasibility check and got this messege after the enquiry through enquiry number given by them.

"Thank you for your interest in the supersmart, superfast Tata Indicom Broadband connection. Our representative will contact you in the next 72 hours on the contact details entered by you in the request form.

Your enquiry no is *******. Please quote the same, should you need to get in touch with us to enquire about the status of your connection. You can track the status of your enquiry online. 

For any queries, do write to us at customerservice@vsnl.co.in or call our Customer Service Number in your city.

Best Regards,

Customer Service
Tata Indicom Broadband"

I have heard people haven't got their connection in some areas and getting the money paid for plan or installation are very difficult to get back.

Anybody guiding here what to do.

I am from Pune

vwad


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 23, 2006)

@vwad,i dont kjnow abt their broadband ,but i surely faced some bad times with their wireless telephone connection.
paid them the amount,had to call them many number of times,
then had to visit their office many times to get my deposit refunded,and they paid me back the amount after close to three months...

for me airtel is working like a charm...


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 30, 2006)

Information for Airtel BB Users 
*******

Called up their call centre and asked for 512unlimitedplan,
and according to them its starting from 15th of April with monthly charges of 1400Rs. !!!!

As far as i know,i am not too optmistic about it,
they have been postponing this plan for like 3 months now


----------



## lionelxp (Mar 31, 2006)

*Sify plans rock*

Sify got a new plan where the speed is 256 but uploads are 64kbps. Its unlimited downloads at a charge of Rs 1100[/img]


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 3, 2006)

ne1 else except ginning_devil received ne news on the airtel 512kbps plan from airtel coz my fren waitin for it for the past 6 months.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2006)

even after hearing the news iam not too optimistic abt it..been hearing abt this plan for such a long time...and even their CC is disgusting...had i called them again..another fellow wud have picked up and given me a diff reply altogether!!


----------



## santu_29 (Apr 5, 2006)

ISP: MTNL Triband
City: Delhi/Mumbai
Specific Areas: all
Plan Name: 590NU
Speed Offered: 256
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1GB in Day time and Unlimited from 12 to 8 am in the morning
Validity: till you can pay
Price: 590
Comments: it works for me...


----------



## runeet (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anyone here hav a hathway connection??


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 6, 2006)

hathway is like our cable connection..rite ???


----------



## runeet (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah bcoz they also provide broadban connection, but in select cities only, does anybody here hav it.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> hathway is like our cable connection..rite ???



yeah exactly...i little not to famous connection ...found only at Metros and Pune and Hyd shayad...

Well one bad thing is that..speed is not what is expected...am gettin 9-10 kbps connection on 256Kbps..one....

Good thing...that as it cable.what i did is. I purchased TV tuner card and then with the help of splitter i can even watch FREE TV    on it....

My plan is from 8 pm - 8 am and Sunday fee (441rs)...so in mornings TV


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 6, 2006)

ohhh...i remember...a frnd of mine was having this...and was usually foudn crying in between us for the lack of speeds...
10kBps ur getting shud be infact for 128kbps plan...anyways when u ont have any choice then better go with what u have!!

"something is better than nothing"


----------



## runeet (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah even I hav the same hathway plan. Man speed sometimes sucks like hell. If I connect to the internet at at around 8 there is too much of traffic to even surf proprrly.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 8, 2006)

and how much ru paying for this??


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 8, 2006)

551/- - Registration Charges (Non Refundable)
1000/- Deposit (Refundable)
441/- Plan Charges (8pm-8am , Sunday whole day, 256Kbps )

Well i would have definitely opted for Dataone but the prob is as am an hostelite.. i dont have landline..and Sify and Tata Indicom are not in my section of City...

As said by Someone 
*BEGGARS cannot be CHOOSERS*..

cant help but mourn...


----------



## runeet (Apr 8, 2006)

hey dipen do u get decent speed with ur hathway, which plab r u using, I am using the night bird plan, from night 8 to morning 8, with unltd downloads, speed 256 kbps.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 9, 2006)

runeet said:
			
		

> hey dipen do u get decent speed with ur hathway, which plab r u using, I am using the night bird plan, from night 8 to morning 8, with unltd downloads, speed 256 kbps.



how much speeds are u getting ??


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 9, 2006)

@runeet: 

Well first i had Thruaway Regular (64Kbps - Anytime - 551/-) and the speed expected was 8kbps but all i was gettin was 3 in day and 5 (AT MAX) in nite (2-3 AM)...

So got frustrated and changed connection...to NIGHT BIRD 8-8... (256 Kbps)...even that sucked.. i was supposed to get 32kpbs (atleast 27-28) and all i was gettin was 9 - 10 kbps... So i warned HATHWAY people and kepy my connection on HOLD for March.. and threatened them that if i dont get decent speeds. I will leave thier connection..

So now when i resumed yesterday nite..Torrent speed was good (28-29 throughout) but other downloading were petty slow..around 5 kbps..

Lets see how it goes....

btw if u r in Pune then even u must be facing downtimes since last 2-3 days..


----------



## runeet (Apr 10, 2006)

Me too i am having the same damn proble, not getting enough speed, is there any way u can measure browsing speed of the internet.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 10, 2006)

@suneet....there are many available on web that can measuire ur speed..but the best and closest i tink that comes up in checking speed is from McAfee...
frm this link..

promos.mcafee.com/speedometer/

run the test around 3/5 times and compute the average


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 10, 2006)

There's solid downtime here...since 3 days...its screwed...


----------



## runeet (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah even while surfing at night all of a sudden the modem goes down, those lights for send and receive start to blink, is the problem related to the computer or the service provider.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 11, 2006)

It all with Service Provider..


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> Information for Airtel BB Users
> *******
> 
> Called up their call centre and asked for 512unlimitedplan,
> ...



Well.. if its 512kbps ultd for Rs. 1400 then it will be real move ! 

I am paying 1500 .. for sucking 256.. always having connectivity problems !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

what about BSNL?? any news or something atleast ?  else I am gonna switch to airtel 256 u/l overnight


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ better go ahead with airtel for the time being...

Lol....i didnt noticed...iam able to view and post!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2006)

well.. yaar.. do airtel is really giving all unlimited or they are just getting more and more customer and then later... a cap !!!


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (Apr 27, 2006)

hi everyone
can anyone tell me a good broadband service provider in jaipur<rajasthan>.


----------



## khandu (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok Guys

What service is better Tataindicom VSNL Broadband or Sify

In Navi Mumbai.. 

Actually I am shifting places and these are the only 2 available there.. 

The Traiff of Sify is lower .. 256 kbps unlimited : Rs. 1100 
Tata infinity 256 : Rs. 1600

Both are unlimited plans.. I need that.. 

Money dosent matter.. Speed, service and connectivity matters.. 

if any of their users from Mumbai/Navi Mumbai could help out.. 

Cya all


----------



## ashfame (Apr 27, 2006)

Does any provider exists in Delhi, that offers broadband speed in kilobytes/sec rather than in kilobits/sec.
I am stuck with a ISP that is 128kilobits/sec & gives me speed of around 20KBps on average.


----------



## rohitm_001 (Apr 28, 2006)

*ISP*: Sify
*City*: Patna
*Specific Areas*: Almost complete city
*Plan Name*: 220 something
*Speed Offered*: 128 kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb)*: 400 MB
*Validity*: 1 month
*Price*: Rs 1000(installation) + Rs 220(monthly)
*Comments*: just completed one month with this service. Very good value-for-money. Has good high-end plans too. Only good option if you do not want the headache of having a BSNL landline.


----------



## talrejaharish (Apr 29, 2006)

ISP: Hathway
City: Mumbai
Specific Areas: Almost complete city
Plan Name: Freeway 8 to 8 (not displayed on site-contact their office)
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs 400(monthly) + taxes = Rs. 449/- 

Comments: just completed one month with this service. Very good value-for-money. Only good option if you dont use the net at home during the day time. Sunday Full day usage for free @ 256 kbps


----------



## dotcommakers (Apr 30, 2006)

i think dataone is the best

ISP: BSNL
City: Rajkot
Specific Areas: Almost complete city
Plan Name: home 1800
Speed Offered: 512 kbps [mean 64KB i am getting 55 to 60KB constontly]
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 5GB
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs 1800(monthly) + taxes 

can any one tell me about airtel unlimited broadband plans?


----------



## rahulkay (May 1, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I am on BSNL's dataone and it rocks completely..., total bliss for a long time Dial up user like me...



Yep !! Its cool connection to internet, steady speed of 30kBps, night unlimited (2:00am to 8:00am), 500Rs./m, leaves everyone well behind.

Haven't found any other connection more rewarding then DataOne on this forum.


----------



## parthbarot (May 4, 2006)

Hey... i m from gandhinagar...capital of gujarat...

i want a good internet connection like BSNL dataone but full unlimited....24 hrs 365 days it is free... may be the charge is higher than 500 but it shld be free alltime....

128 kbps ia ok if its free all the time...

i only found dataone home 500 and cable network which is not sure provided in gandhinagar.. asked the person ...

so plz...any one can tel me connecitons like Airtel,Reliance,IQARA or any other private network who is giving broadband connections good speed + reliable service + reasonable pricing... (upto 600 to 700 PM is ok..)

plz tell me ...plz yaar..


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 4, 2006)

the home 500 plan of dataone is simply beyond imagination for us users who r 

using simple 56kbps connection. it provides 256kbps speed as well as 1gb 

free download+2:00 to 8:00 am free downloading facility.

thats simply gorgeous for us guys.


----------



## parthbarot (May 4, 2006)

right but what abt us who are doing jobs?
how they can dload at night or do surf at night.?
if its free on daytime also then we can surf at evening or abt at 10 11 pm...

plz sugest some other broadband + good plan at gandhinagar,gujarat(i no bsnl is here...)


----------



## nikhil (May 6, 2006)

hey i'm here in lko and airtel broadband  connection is what i am using...i am pretty much satisfied with it..if any problems then the service engineers do help


----------



## vinyas (May 9, 2006)

check the upload on BSnl sucks big time max of 8 KBps u can get


----------



## troubleshooter (May 10, 2006)

Read it on digit forum that BSNL has launched UL plan @256 kbps on Dataone charges are 900p.m. + 100 modem rental + 12.24% servive tax and cess.When is MTNL going to launch such a plan


----------



## soham (May 12, 2006)

rahulkay said:
			
		

> Yep !! Its cool connection to internet, steady speed of 30kBps, night unlimited (2:00am to 8:00am), 500Rs./m, leaves everyone well behind.
> 
> Haven't found any other connection more rewarding then DataOne on this forum.



I earlier used to have a cable net. They din't provide any theoritical speeds but the speed of downloading was well over 180 kbps with download accelerator. And this at Rs.250/- a month.


----------



## damnthenet (May 12, 2006)

parthbarot said:
			
		

> Hey... i m from gandhinagar...capital of gujarat...
> 
> so plz...any one can tel me connecitons like Airtel,Reliance,IQARA or any other private network who is giving broadband connections good speed + reliable service + reasonable pricing... (upto 600 to 700 PM is ok..)
> 
> plz tell me ...plz yaar..



I think Sify would be a choice for you. But I don't know if it's available in your place. 
Check this out 
*broadband.sify.com


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2006)

Just got confirmation about plans from Dad.

BSNL Home UL 900 Plan seems good, right now i m maying Rs 699+ tax for my airtel broadband, & since dad is already in BSNL (benifits), i m switching to this plan for a month, lets see if it's any better then Airtel, other then speed advantage. I might permanently switch


----------



## Geniusboy (May 21, 2006)

ISP:Sprint
Area:CA
Planont know
Speed:2Mbps
Usage:Unlimited 
Validity:1 month
Price:19$p.m
Comments:Super Cheap and Best


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I am looking for some alternative to BSNL dataone here in Kolkata due to some problems (I had applied for H500 3 months back and they are telling me NOW that I am still on H250. In the meantime I had downloaded huge amounts of data (>5GB per month) during 2AM-8AM for the past 2 months with the thought that I was on H500. My local exchange also confirmed at that time that H500 was activated. Now customer support is telling me that I am in H250. Now if billing is done based on H250, I will get a bill of more than Rs.12000. BSNL absolutely sux!).

I was thinking of Airtel 256kbps unlimited at Rs.999 per month. Can someone tell me it's availability in Kolkata and can someone who is using it post some feedback regarding download speed, connectivity etc?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ashfame (May 23, 2006)

Geniusboy said:
			
		

> ISP:Sprint
> Area:CA
> Planont know
> Speed:2Mbps
> ...



Damn that is not in India, u talking really cheap.. huh...but can anyone provide that much speed in 19$.
Dream for everyone


----------



## gary4gar (May 30, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> Damn that is not in India, u talking really cheap.. huh...but can anyone provide that much speed in 19$.
> Dream for everyone




he already told that it is in callifornia(u.s)


----------



## mayhbp (May 31, 2006)

well i saw a gorgian site which offers a 24 mbps connection for 599kr ie like 
what 4000 rs awsome man anyday.


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hi, I am looking for some alternative to BSNL dataone here in Kolkata due to some problems (I had applied for H500 3 months back and they are telling me NOW that I am still on H250. In the meantime I had downloaded huge amounts of data (>5GB per month) during 2AM-8AM for the past 2 months with the thought that I was on H500. My local exchange also confirmed at that time that H500 was activated. Now customer support is telling me that I am in H250. Now if billing is done based on H250, I will get a bill of more than Rs.12000. BSNL absolutely sux!).
> 
> I was thinking of Airtel 256kbps unlimited at Rs.999 per month. Can someone tell me it's availability in Kolkata and can someone who is using it post some feedback regarding download speed, connectivity etc?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You can opt for BSNL's Home-900 (UL) plan. It offers the speed of 256 KB(b)ps and unlimited downloads at a flat rate of Rs. 900 per month. As for your problem, I think it is mostly your own fault. You should have checked out which plan you had before downloading so much data. I know you had applied for it but there might be some problems in processing the request. It is your responsibility to confirm it before using it. Just my thoughts on the matter. Don't take offence.


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 2, 2006)

in my area airtel landline had reached 2 weeks ago , and i m one of it's first broadband subscriber here , it had changed my life ( really ) , details are as follows ::

PLAN  :: HOME 699

BANDWIDTH :: 128 kbps .

DATA EXCHANGE ALLOWED :: UNLIMITED .

HAPPY HOURS :: @ NIGHT 10:30 TO 6:30 SPEED IS DOUBLED TO 256 kbps .

SPECIAL OFFER :: discount of rs. 1000 installation charges.

WHAT I LIKE MOST ABOUT IT :: i don't have to wait for night to make heavy download , plus robust wiring , and good service at any time , engineers visit in 2 hours even for small gliches.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 2, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You can opt for BSNL's Home-900 (UL) plan. It offers the speed of 256 KB(b)ps and unlimited downloads at a flat rate of Rs. 900 per month. As for your problem, I think it is mostly your own fault. You should have checked out which plan you had before downloading so much data. I know you had applied for it but there might be some problems in processing the request. It is your responsibility to confirm it before using it. Just my thoughts on the matter. Don't take offence.



Hello, it is not my fault, but that of BSNL. The local exchange had confirmed my plan change. What more is needed?


----------



## enigmatic.manas (Jun 2, 2006)

ISP-airtel
city-lucknow
specific area-up east(dont have the correct idea about this)
plan name-super combo 799
speed offered-64kbps
usage-unlimited
validity-1 month
price-799(rental of modem included) + taxes(@12.2%) 
comments-y this low speed and high monthly rental bcoz in this plan u get a landline phone with 450 free pulses/month.for every extra call u have to pay @1.10 per pulse.I am using airtel for the past 1 month and getting a steady speed of 8 kBps,no disconnections,there is no port restriction so one can use any p2p s/w he likes to,they provide an adsl2 modem(usb and ethernet compatible) free of cost with this connection,they provide a splitter so there is no noise disturbance in my phone while i use my bb connection,good wiring,good customer service(ppl at the cc know what they are talking about),no security deposit but in the starting u have to pay Rs 800 as installation charges......thats all for now guys


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 2, 2006)

enigmatic.manas said:
			
		

> ISP-airtel
> city-lucknow
> specific area-up east(dont have the correct idea about this)
> plan name-super combo 799
> ...



* i think airtel is doing right job by changing their plans according to the needs of the people in the area and giving good services at affordable prices !!!!! *


----------



## enigmatic.manas (Jun 5, 2006)

ENIGMATIC'S GUIDE TO AIRTEL BROADBAND
when it comes to broadband services then airtel is one such company on which u can rely.all airtel broadband tariff plans are divided into 2 categories:-
a)residential plans
b)corporate plans
as most of us(digit forum members,except raabo) come under residential plan i will discuss about that only.all residential plans are divided into 2 major parts:-
A)combo plans:-in these plans u get both broadband and landline telephone services.that is u will get a modem for broadband usage and a landline phone for making telephone calls.
B)stand alone plans:-in these plans u will get a modem only for broadband usage.no landline phone will be provided to u.
DETAILS OF STAND ALONE PLANS:-
these plans are basically for those who need high speed unlimited broadband connection.the best stand alone plan details of airtel are as follows:-
plan name:-Home 999(top up/stand alone)
bandwith(speed) upto:-256kbps(in airtel u usually get steady speed)
installation charges:-rs 1000 or rs 1500(i am not sure about this,but its not    less than 1000)
security deposit:-NA
usage:-unlimited
validity:- 1 month
monthly charges:-rs 900+rs 99(modem rental)+taxes(@12.24%)
comments:-u will get a modem from airtel.the major drawback of this plan is that its very costly.monthly charges will be like rs 1120 approx.( oh my god).
but the service provided is very good.
DETAILS OF THE COMBO PLAN:-
best plan(according to me) among all the combo plans is:-
plan name:-super combo 799
speed:- 64 kbps
installation charges:-rs 800
security deposit:- NA
usage:-unlimited
validity:- 1 month
monthly charges:- rs 799(modem rental inclusive)+taxes(@12.24%)
free voice usage:- 450 pulses(beyond that u have to pay @1.10 per pulse).
comments:-there are nearly 8 or 9 different combo plans but why i selected this one as the best is because all other combo plans have a download cap of 
either 400,500 or 600 Mb.also free voice usage(pulses) provided in other combo plans is very less nearly 150 or 50.the major drawback of this plan is that the speed provided is very low(64 kbps/8 kBps).
SORRY FOLKS FOR WRITING SUCH A LONG POST.I ONLY WANTED TO SHARE SOMETHING IMPORTANT WITH U ALL.


----------



## enigmatic.manas (Jun 5, 2006)

hey people i just wanted to inform u that above mentioned plans are applicable in UP EAST.it might be available in your area but there may be slight changes in it.so check for the details before going for the above mentioned plans.


----------



## led_shankar (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey has digit done any broadband comparision tests (i missed many issues due to exams). In this months issue Agent 001 had a small article on it. Something more elaborate would be nice


----------



## karthik88 (Jun 16, 2006)

*ISP: Asianed Broadband
City:Thiruvananthapuram
Specific Areas: Attingal
Plan Name: Plan 699
Speed Offered: 256Kbps and more
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 2GB
Validity:None
Price:699
Comments:High speed. Ideal for net freaks.
*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2006)

DataOne offers unlimited downloads at 256 Kbps for nine hundred rupees per month. Compared to that, this Asianed Broadband is very costly. Don't you have DataOne services in Thiruvananthapuram?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2006)

karthik88 said:
			
		

> *ISP: Asianed Broadband
> City:Thiruvananthapuram
> Specific Areas: Attingal
> Plan Name: Plan 699
> ...



just 2 gb limit
in past five days i alone 2.5 Gb on dataone home 500 plan in happy hrs(200-600hrs).


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 24, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> just 2 gb limit
> in past five days i alone 2.5 Gb on dataone home 500 plan in happy hrs(200-600hrs).



lol...my daily downloading is just inbetween 800mb..as i dont get enough time now... 10am-8pm office 

but before  my daily download was in between 1-2gb 

using 256 unlimited (no data download limit --sify)


----------



## kapsicum (Jun 27, 2006)

chitta said:
			
		

> ISP: Global Network Solutions
> City: Mumbai
> Specific Areas: Mulund
> Plan Name: Plan 40
> ...



where in mulund is its (Global Network Solutions) office,is it still offering this scheme in mulund ... can u pls provide me its ph number if u can..ASAP


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone using Tata Indicom? Can you tell me how are there services and speeds and net connectivy,do they block ports?


----------



## shravan (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone here tried www.primus-india.com ... Seems www.primus.com has finally launched in Delhi in partnership with Directi... Lemme know...

My broadband:

iSP: Internet Solutions Provider ( Railtel Backbone )
City: Coimbatore
Specific Areas: Race Course
Plan Name: Plan 500
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: Postpaid / monthly
Price: 500 per month
Comments: Amazing speeds for that rate. Rarely drops below 190 kbps...

@thunderbird.117
Tata Indicom sucks! There have been so many hate threads (links below ) opened up with regard to TATA, one being mine! They are cheats. Don't go for TATA. Airtels better.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29310
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30309


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 9, 2006)

tata indicom really SUCKS HARD.
if i had come to know of this before,i wouldnt have to suffer as i am suffering today.
They promised speeds of more than 20 KB/S but i got 10 KB/S for 2 months and now am getting only 7 KB/S.AND the F...... thing is that i have paid them 2755 bucks for 4 MONTHS.I have even had downtimes of more than 8-10 days a week.Can U Just Believe that.
WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY.
May Tata indicom BURN IN HELL. F...... cheaters.


----------



## abhi_shake (Jul 10, 2006)

ya man...ur right..... evn i've got a tata indicom connection its 64kbps unlimited for 542RS (inclusive of taxes)............. for 2 WHOLE WEEKS it was disconnected.... and it keeps getting disconnected now and then..........but its gives good and constant download speed of 9-10 kbps.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 10, 2006)

hey abhi,for the price u and i paid,EVEN 10 KB/S is NOTHING.Well,its hard luck for us.But i will soon get away from this connection and get a better one after 1 month.


----------



## leosuman22 (Jul 14, 2006)

ISP: DataOne (BSNL)
City: Calcutta and surroundings
Specific Areas: Where BSNL reaches
Plan Name: Home Unlimited +
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: n/a
Price: 900 per month
Comments: very powerful network.. excellent service.. great value for money..
offering a rent-free land line + a cellone gsm connection with each broadband connection for absolutely free..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2006)

> great value for money



Hmm .. how about a ~230 kbps conn. , unlimited access for 250 bucks ???


----------



## rjvcoder (Jul 15, 2006)

i use TATA INDICOM BROADBAND 64KBPS I THINK THS WORTH FOR 1 PC IF U WANNA GO FOR HIGHER DOWNLOADS AND ALL ITS BETTER TO TAKE 128KBPS

64KBPS INSTALATION CHARGES 1000
AND MONTLY UNLIMITED INTERNET RENTAL IS 500

I THNK ITS GOOD


----------



## grinning_devil (Jul 16, 2006)

@rjvcoder...i think you are the only satisfied tata indicom user out here...
either you are plain lucky...or.......


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 16, 2006)

...................yeah.............................


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 18, 2006)

hi guys im sify customer frm hyd , 256kpbs unlimited, so far im happy getting 30-34 speed consistely ...


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 18, 2006)

i love sify...i am in navi mumbai..and i have a plan 64 kbps unlimited..(RS .400 p mnth )
and though  is should get a download speed of 8 kbps i get aroun 12 kbps consistently...dont know how..i am the only person havin a sify connection in my whole area almost..and the dwnld speed is never less than 11.5 kbps..for my 64kbps plan !!
hope they remove the 150 mb day time limitation that will be gr888


----------



## MyHappyJai (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi All,

New user to this forum.  Actually I resids in South Delhi, and want a good broadband connection.  Please enlist all possibilities.  I m waitng for your reply.  Plz help me.


----------



## dotcommakers (Jul 18, 2006)

Bsnl in my opinion!  Not sure if avilable in your area but Their best offer is

256Kbps - 900/- Rs. Per month - Unlimited downloads - Uploads


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 19, 2006)

does any one know which is the best broadband service in navi mumbai ..(nerul and vashi specially)..for unlimited palns...does MTNL Triband have a completely unlimited plan ??


----------



## leosuman22 (Jul 22, 2006)

if you have airtel broad band available there.. then go for it..
though i still use Dataone.. and happy with it..


----------



## varkey (Jul 22, 2006)

2mb/1mb - 0 rs per month. 

ISP - any cable internet provider.

more info contact me.


----------



## shakshy (Aug 10, 2006)

Is there broadband in NE??


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 14, 2006)

___________________
*ISP: *Airtel ADSL
*City: *Lucknow and most parts of it
*Specific Areas:* Where atleast 5+ people are willing to take the connection
*Plan Name:* 256Kbps Unlimited
*Speed Offered:* 256 kbps ( 7 to 11 ) and 512 Kbps ( 11 to 7 )
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* Unlimited
*Validity:* n/a
*Price:* 999 per month + 12% taxes
*Comments:* The best connection I've ever had ! Hardly any downtimes ... The speeds are truly amazing ... I can download over 2.5 GB everday coz of it. The service is excellent. They deliver the bill to your home and they collect it from there too. 1 Re per minute to any phone all over India. Just 500rs installation charges and they don't have any loose wiring they make everything encased in plastic strips and their lines run underground so u can be sure that no moron can steal ur telephone wire or tap it...


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 16, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> Is there broadband in NE??


what da ya mean dude ????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe he meant North-East (NE)


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 19, 2006)

I have Airtel BB 256 Kbps (unlimited time and download) @ Rs. 999/- per month (excluding taxes). I am happy with it.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 20, 2006)

Isp: Tata wireless postpaid
City: bharuch, Gujarat
Plan Name: 349/month
speed offered: 115.2 kbps
Usage Limitation: 40paise/min
Validity: monthly
price: tata walky comes nearly 1.5K( i got free)
Comments: 10pm to 6 am downloading /surfing totally free, no hidden charges.i get downloading speed of 15+-2KBps during day time & 10+-2 during night. telephones bill seperately than data charges in same bill. No hidden charges, just get data cable for 250rs.

Isp: Tata wireless postpaid
City: bharuch, Gujarat
Plan Name: 349/month
speed offered: 115.2 kbps
Usage Limitation: 40paise/min
Validity: monthly
price: tata walky comes nearly 1.5K( i got free)
Comments: 10pm to 6 am downloading /surfing totally free, no hidden charges.i get downloading speed of 15+-2KBps during day time & 10+-2 during night. telephones bill seperately than data charges in same bill. No hidden charges, just get data cable for 250rs.


----------



## mannu_techy (Aug 26, 2006)

ISP:Reliance Broadband
City:Beas(Amritsar)
Specific Area:dera beas
Plan Name:
Speed Offered:600kbps
Usage Limit:400MB
Validity:1 month
Price:Rs.285 with free ADSL modem(UT Starcom)
Comments:Great but do not give the usage.usage is only available at the end of month along with the bill.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 26, 2006)

Soth Delhi users be warned .. MTNL tri-band is pathetic . Very very bad. The link is never stable. I am using it and am very unhappy with it .


----------



## manu1991 (Aug 27, 2006)

ISP:Hotwire Direct
City: Delhi
Specific Area:Almost Everywhere
Plan Name:Apollo
Speed Offered:96kbps
Usage Limit:999 GB [virtually unlimited]
Validity:1 month
Price:Rs.495 [Installation 1000rs.][Cable - So no Modem just LAN Card]
Comments:Very less server downtime using it myself

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Same ISP - Rs.1350 /- Unlimited 256 kbps.

For all packages :
*www.hotwireindia.com/hotwire/rates.html


----------



## hanwant (Sep 2, 2006)

*ISP*: Airtel Broadband
*City*: Noida
*Specific Areas*: Noida & Delhi
*Plan Name*: Airtel 699 Plan
*Speed Offered*: 256 kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb)*: Unlimited
*Validity*: Lifetime
*Price*: Rs 699.00/Month
*Comments*: Very reliable


----------



## PainKiller (Sep 17, 2006)

hanwant said:
			
		

> *ISP*: Airtel Broadband
> *City*: Noida
> *Specific Areas*: Noida & Delhi
> *Plan Name*: Airtel 699 Plan
> ...



airtel claims that they offer 128kbps in day and 256kbps in night. so, technically a user should get a download speed of 16kbps in day and 32kbps in night. however, i only get 11-12kbps in day and 22-24kbps in night. that means u dont get what u paid for. all other info is correct. but actual bill is 699+84 (service tax). if u have better experience with airtel then mention it.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 17, 2006)

^^
Frm which sites u download? Try downloading frm Microsoft and then if u get low speed than there is some prob.


----------



## nfsfan (Sep 17, 2006)

for those who work at night heres one new from airtel : 

250 combo
location : new delhi
speeds: upto 256 kbps
data transfer : 200 mb per month
freee pulse : 100 per month airtel to airtel

add 100 for router rental 
PLUS RS 100 night unlimited : 9pm to 8 am

total 450
256 kbps connection with a phone and night unlimited..if anybody can beat that plz post


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 18, 2006)

In kerala Asianet offers nigt unlimited@256kbps for 399/- + sundays 24hrs nd actually gets bour 36~40 instead of 32. Is it gr8 too?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Oct 2, 2006)

hi im frm hyderabad. can nebody suggest the best broadband fo me. does nebody if the airtel one is available here. n o they give connection by modem or cable or both? i want the complete info.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 2, 2006)

I like Sify & ExattNet


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 17, 2006)

MTNL TriB Unlimited working as a charm Download speed of 28KB


----------



## mandar-seo (Oct 25, 2006)

Can anybody suggest me about the Reliance service in Pune area? I find the plan good but worry about the service.

With regards,
Mandar Thosar
__________
Can anybody suggest me about the Reliance service in Pune area? I find the plan good but worry about the service.

With regards,
Mandar Thosar


----------



## stinger_02in (Oct 31, 2006)

I have Ortel broadband (Cable) at Bhubaneswar and I get around 30KBPS download speed consistently. It also offers free downloads from 1 am to 7am.
Really enjoying it...


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 31, 2006)

* Broadband Service : Inventum *
_Area : Specifically in Arjun Vihar , Shankar Viahr ( Defence Establishments of South Delhi )
Service : Erratic . Speeds can go upto 100 kBps (you heard me correct !) and can be dead for some times !
Type : Cable/DSL
Plans : 600 rs for 64 kbps unlimited and 900 rs for 128 kbps unlimited_


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 31, 2006)

people are telling that 128 even 64 kbps is also broadband...........  Please look at the TRAI criteria s of BROADBAND


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 1, 2006)

papai_mcc said:
			
		

> people are telling that 128 even 64 kbps is also broadband...........  Please look at the TRAI criteria s of BROADBAND


Well if u conduct a bandwidth test of the major bband providers , ull see that the results are shocking ! True bband is hard to find in Indai mate !
_i think digit had an article long time ago .. _


----------



## akshayt (Nov 2, 2006)

ISP: Airtel
City: New Delhi
Plan Name: 256 Kbps Unlimited
Speed Offered: 256Kbps during day, almost 512Kbps during night
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Price: 999/Month 
Comments:

Better than any other connection mentioned so far, maybe barring a few. 

Goes down very very rarely. Good customer service. Relatively decent speeds.


----------



## monkey (Nov 3, 2006)

ISP:MTNL
Cityelhi
Specific Areaitampura
Plan Name: TriB_599
Speed Offered:512 Kbps
Usage Limit:1000 MB
Validity:1 month
Price:Rs.599 + tax
Comments:Works great with minor problems only sometimes. Nearly get full bandwidth 90% of the time. Good value too.


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 3, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> ISP: Airtel
> City: New Delhi
> Plan Name: 256 Kbps Unlimited
> Speed Offered: 256Kbps during day, almost 512Kbps during night
> ...



airtel is not available in my area....i am waiting to get this connection....my friends at noida enjoying almost 512kbps..and im still using stupid sify 256unltd


----------



## sam9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

cost for 256 Sify Unlmt ???


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 4, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> ISP: Airtel
> City: New Delhi
> Plan Name: 256 Kbps Unlimited
> Speed Offered: 256Kbps during day, almost 512Kbps during night
> ...



Airtel dosent provide services in many part of Delhi ...


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 4, 2006)

sam9999 said:
			
		

> cost for 256 Sify Unlmt ???


1100 including tax


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 4, 2006)

ISP: Alliance BroadBand
City: Kolkata
Specific Areas: North Kolkata, Baguiati
Plan Name: 256kbps Executive Pack
Speed Offered: 256kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: 1 month
Price: Rs.699/- + 12.24% tax
Comments: Installation + LAN card charges extra


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 5, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> 1100 including tax



1122 (including tax)..but dont go for it now..because its changed from unlimited 256 to "upto 256 unlimited" tht means speed will come as low as 64 to 256

and thts why sify sucks...i will change to someother plan as soon as this plans gets over !!


----------



## reddick (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok i have 'connect' bb service in my town.But i don't know which plan is better for me  as i spend only 1 hr. surfing per day  Any ideas guys


----------



## shyamno (Nov 16, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Hmm .. how about a ~230 kbps conn. , unlimited access for 250 bucks ???



Which plan r u talking abt ????


----------



## sudhakar35in (Nov 16, 2006)

ISP : AIRTEL TAMILNADU (INCL. CHENNAI)
City : Full Tamilnadu (only where service is present)
Specific Areas : Full Tamilnadu (only where service is present)
Plan Name : Home 128 plus
Speed Offered : 128 KBps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb) : Unlimted for full day
Validity : Per month
Price : Rs.699 (per month) + Rs.99 (as modem rental per month) + 12.24% (as for now) service tax
Comments : If you don't want Rs.99 modem rental per month, you can buy the modem from Airtel for Rs.2000 (with warranty).

256 KBps unlimited (for full day) is available for Rs.999 + Rs.99 (as modem rental per month) + 12.24% (as for now) service tax. Remaining conditions are same as 128 plan.

Website : For tariff, visit  :  *airtelbroadband.in/tariff/tariff.htm
              For information, visit : *www.airtelbroadband.in/
Contact number : 0424 4010198, 044 42112345, 0427 4012345 (all calls to the numbers mentioned here will be automatically routed to main customer care in Chennai).

E-mail (only for Tamilnadu including Chennai) : care.tamilnadu@airtel-broadband.com


----------



## linuxman (Nov 23, 2006)

Which is the best service in Bangalore?
Thanks


----------



## sudhakar35in (Nov 23, 2006)

Please call 080 41112345 or go to the mentioned site and choose the type of plan and area only. No need to select combo plan or etc. And search.


----------



## prathamtawde (Nov 27, 2006)

*ISP: Airtel Broadband Service
City: Thane (West)*
*Specific Areas: Ghodbunder Road*
*Plan Name: Unlimited Plan*
*Speed Offered: 128 kbps*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited*
*Validity: 1 month*
*Price: Rs. 600.*
*Comments:*
*It gives you completely dedicated line, no sharing of bandwidth.*
*So, You Surely get 128 kbps (app. 126 kbps).*
*And The Best Part is Unlimited Means Unlimited..No Limits, No Boundaries.*


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 3, 2006)

ISP: Ortel
City:Rourkela
Specific Areas:
Plan Name:Home smart
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 400 Mb
Validity:1 month
Price: Rs 250
Comments: Best value for money


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

ISP: BSNL
City: Bangalore
Specific Areas: 
Plan Name:Home 500
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1 GB (night 2 to 8 free)
Validity:1 month
Price: Rs 500 +taxes
Comments: Best value for money!!! Can d/l around 20GB per month if free d/l   time used properly


----------



## ashray69 (Dec 8, 2006)

ISP:Iqara
Cityune
Specific Areas:Aundh
Plan Name:1GB
Speed Offered:256Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):1GB
Validity:1month
Price:500 + taxes
Commentsecent enough but the speed tends to drop at times and the downloading just stops to resume after some time.


----------



## aditi (Dec 10, 2006)

Aerolex Cablenet (RRG networks)
hi now i have new256kbps package,in day time i am getting around 200-300kbps speed and in night i am getting 350-500kbps,before i have taken unlimited(Rs,770/month) super96 package in that i am getting around 100kbps in day 150 kbps in night,wrost broadband service provider is vsnl coz if it is goes down(cable cut or some physical problems) it wll take 1 week time to get up.but these rrg networks guys will make within 30mins-3hrs max according my exeperience.,
__________
*ISP: Aerolex Cablenet 
City: Bangalore*
*Specific Areas: Rajarajeshwari nagar,kormangala,vijaynagar,chandralayout,magadi road,rajajinagar,mysore road,kengeri,double road,residency road,shantinagar,sarjapura,whitefield,indiranagar,banasawadi,adugodi,gandinagar,racecourse raod,jayanagar,RT nagar,RMV 1stage,2nd stage,*
*Plan Name: Unlimited Plan*
*Speed Offered: 128 kbps*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited*
*Validity: 1 month*
*Price: Rs. 660.*
*Comments:No telephone and modem  not required,no telephone rentels.,,,,completely Managed Network,direct ethernet connectivity from nearest Fiber Optic Point,10/100Mbps Local loop Connectivity.*
*Broadband Over VPN(Virtual Private Network) at cost of ordinary Broadband prices,It gives you completely dedicated line, no sharing of bandwidth.*
*So, You Surely get 128 kbps (apprx. 200 kbps).in night hours arond 260kbps*
*And The Best Part is Unlimited Means Unlimited..No Limits, No Boundaries.for more detailes helpdesk@aerolexcable.net*
__________
Rs195/month,
speed 256kbps,
limit-400MB data transfer


----------



## tech_cheetah (Dec 15, 2006)

*Bangalore is Pathetic when it comes to ISPs*

Can u people imagine the plight of Broadband connections in Bangalore !! I am staying at BTM in Bangalore and trying to get one unlimited internet connection at some decent rate. Here is what I tried till now :
1. BSNL : They say that they can't provide any more connections in the area as they have reached their maximum limit. It will take one week to get the landline connection but internet will be available only after 2-3 months.
2. Airtel : They say that in our area they don't have any free lines left. Only when they upgrade the system, they will be able to any more connections. This upgradation needs govt's approval . What the hell !!
3. Sify : They are charging 2500/- as initial installation charges. They say they have dedicated lines and they wont be giving any modem. We will have to buy one hub to connect to more than one computer. (That amounts to around 3000/- that is too much investment .. U wont be able to switch to some other ISP if u later realise that sify sucks because of this huge investment)
4. Tata : After searching on net and reading the reviews of TATA Indicom users I don't have courage to even enquire about broadband plans of TATA.
5. Cable Guys : No idea .. looking for this as the last option.

Now this is very pathetic that even in the city which is called as "IT HUB" and "Silicon Valley" , one is not able to get a broadband connection.


----------



## harikatt (Dec 22, 2006)

ISP: TATA (Indicom)
City: Eluru (AP)
Specific Areas: Anywhere in the reach of Tower [CDMA]
Plan Name: Plan 240
Speed Offered: Max of 115kbps (consistently above 60kbps)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: Monthly
Price: Rs.1500.00 per month
comments:  very costly 

i had no way than using this and DSL internet line from tata paying 1500 monthly..


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Bangalore is Pathetic when it comes to ISPs*



			
				tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> Can u people imagine the plight of Broadband connections in Bangalore !! I am staying at BTM in Bangalore and trying to get one unlimited internet connection at some decent rate. Here is what I tried till now :
> 1. BSNL : They say that they can't provide any more connections in the area as they have reached their maximum limit. It will take one week to get the landline connection but internet will be available only after 2-3 months.
> 2. Airtel : They say that in our area they don't have any free lines left. Only when they upgrade the system, they will be able to any more connections. This upgradation needs govt's approval . What the hell !!
> 3. Sify : They are charging 2500/- as initial installation charges. They say they have dedicated lines and they wont be giving any modem. We will have to buy one hub to connect to more than one computer. (That amounts to around 3000/- that is too much investment .. U wont be able to switch to some other ISP if u later realise that sify sucks because of this huge investment)
> ...



Same up here in the capital dude .. broadband is not in india as yet ..


----------



## 24online (Dec 25, 2006)

BSNL,Airtel,TATA, Sify, Icenet,In2cable, siti cable

Pros : Good Speed at night
Cons : Bad speed at day time..


----------



## vavinashraju (Dec 27, 2006)

hey any body from hyd can help me i need an  unlimited internet connection for rs 600  which one is the best please suggest i would surely like to check and what are the things i should check before taking the internet


----------



## zax_owen (Dec 29, 2006)

ISP:bharti airtel
city:thane
specific areas:around mumbai
plan name:home 399
speed:64 kbps
usage:unlimited download
validity:30 days
price:Rs 399 pm(99 rs voice top up (compulsary) with 50 calls free pm)
comment: good service


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 29, 2006)

vavinashraju said:
			
		

> hey any body from hyd can help me i need an  unlimited internet connection for rs 600  which one is the best please suggest i would surely like to check and what are the things i should check before taking the internet


I think , * think* i heard about MTNL coming up with true "broadband " in 2007 .. dont knw . confirm


----------



## dashingsingh (Jan 5, 2007)

ISP:CONNECT
CITY:AMRITSAR
PLAN NAME:TOPUP 325
SPEED OFFERED:512 kbps
USAGE LIMITATION: 800MB(11 p.m to 9 a.m)
VALIDITY:1 MONTH
PRICE:RS. 425
COMMENTS: IT IS GREAT AND ITZ GOT A LOT OF HAPPY DOWNLOADING HRS


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2007)

Can anybody tell me which is best broadband for Gurgaon Sec 31 and whats the tariff ?


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

I stay in New Bowenpally area of Hyderabad. Can anybody suggest which is the best 256/512 plan provider in this area ? I'm considering AirTel.

GA


----------



## vizay (Jan 20, 2007)

So for so good my service provider
airtel..128kbps....699plan..with tax 788...download14-16kbps,night 20-30kbps.But BSNL..with its offer of 256kbps--2mbps offer at 500/2gb up-dn,unlimited night time has hot things up again,bharti will not be undone,the market leader, in service toward it customer, will roar again and silence all the less focus late riser.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 21, 2007)

*is there a true 512 kbps unlimited plan in HYD frm AIRTEL*

or r they  going to upgrade their plans... pls tell .. im confused.


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 25, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> *is there a true 512 kbps unlimited plan in HYD frm AIRTEL*
> 
> or r they  going to upgrade their plans... pls tell .. im confused.



No such plan in Hyd. 

GA


----------



## appu (Jan 26, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> ISP: BSNL
> City: Bangalore
> Specific Areas:
> Plan Name:Home 500
> ...



i think u can change dat info to dis

City: Bangalore
Specific Areas: 
Plan Name:Home 500
Speed Offered: 2 mb
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 2.5 GB (night 2 to 8 free)
Validity:1 month
Price: Rs 500 +taxes
Comments: Best value for money!!! Can d/l around 20GB per month if free d/l   time used properly


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 26, 2007)

^^^ 
speed : 2 gb  ru out of ur mind ????


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 26, 2007)

appu said:
			
		

> i think u can change dat info to dis
> 
> City: Bangalore
> Specific Areas:
> ...



i think u mean 2mbps


----------



## appu (Jan 29, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> i think u mean 2mbps



yeah my mistake


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 18, 2007)

City: Delhi
Provider: Raju Cable wallah 
Specific Areas: Adhchini, Malviya Nagar
Speed Offered: 512Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity:1 month
Price: Rs 400
Comments: Best value for money!!! I d/l around 2 GB per day, excluding upload 

Conc: In daytime i get low speed as the bandwidth is shared by all ppl in locality bt in night its consistently on the 512 marks n often breaches it upto 700kbps


----------



## 24online (Feb 18, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> City: Delhi
> Provider: Raju Cable wallah
> Specific Areas: Adhchini, Malviya Nagar
> Speed Offered: 512Kbps
> ...



excellent offer....its good...hope it come to all over india.....


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah a superb value for money. Thats why m not even shifting my home though i badly need to


----------



## tango_cash (Mar 3, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> City: Delhi
> Provider: Raju Cable wallah
> Specific Areas: Adhchini, Malviya Nagar
> Speed Offered: 512Kbps
> ...



is there any chance that raju cabel wallah will launch in madhya pradesh??    i am sure woh bsnl and airtel kee watt laga dega.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Mar 8, 2007)

City: Bangalore
Provider: Alpha Net Cable
Specific Areas: JP Nagar, Ist Phase
Speed Offered: 256Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity:1 month
Price: Rs 1075 (incl. tax)
Comments: Good average speeds. I get around 28 Kbps average both during night and day. Service is good too. Got my connection within 1 hr of application


----------



## fannedman (Mar 8, 2007)

I am from bangalore and as others have mentioned before, i'm also facing some serious problems getting a connection.  Bsnl say you have to wait for 4-5 months,Airtel guys say they need permission from govt to provide lines near my house,and have told that it may take 'one month',which i doubt.The only other option is sify.
Should i wait for airtel or go with sify?


----------



## appu (Mar 10, 2007)

fannedman said:
			
		

> I am from bangalore and as others have mentioned before, i'm also facing some serious problems getting a connection.  Bsnl say you have to wait for 4-5 months,Airtel guys say they need permission from govt to provide lines near my house,and have told that it may take 'one month',which i doubt.The only other option is sify.
> Should i wait for airtel or go with sify?



i do say wait for bsnl coz its offer is d best rite now
r try you broadband if its avaliable it also has the same offer dat bsnl offers at almost same price
here is its website


```
*www.youtele.com/index.php
```


else go wit airtel sify is not good at all
__________


			
				Ultra_Bloodshed said:
			
		

> City: Bangalore
> Provider: Alpha Net Cable
> Specific Areas: JP Nagar, Ist Phase
> Speed Offered: 256Kbps
> ...



but isnt this plan too costly
bsnl offers same speed and downloads for 900 bucks


----------



## techbliss (Mar 17, 2007)

TATA Indicom splashed advertisements in many newspapers about its upto 2mbps plans, here's a web pointer *tataindicombroadband.in/


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2007)

I think RAJU CABLE WALA is the best ever in India.

here in Kerala:
Asianet Data Line
880/- per month for 256 kbps unlimited
600/- for 128 kbps unlimited
400/- for 64kbps unlimited


----------



## krates (Mar 17, 2007)

ISP: Reliance
City: Kanpur
Specific Areas: (Don'yt Know OTher Area's)
Plan Name: Unlimited
Speed Offered: 2000 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1000 mb
Validityne month
Price: 299 rs Free Modem 500 Installation Charges
Comments:Too Good But I Think It's Download's On It's Own

.90 Additional For Every Mb


----------



## SoFtEcH (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm still using BSNL Home 900 Unlimited @ 256 Kbps ... could it be possible to get any upgradation 2 MBps for Home 900 plan like rest of the plan does ?...


----------



## tango_cash (Mar 19, 2007)

there is a good offer from airtel 699 for 256 and 999 for 512 kbps
check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50080


----------



## nadeem (Apr 3, 2007)

ISP: airtel broadband
City: jaipur,lucknow,...
Specific Areas: "
Plan Name: don't no
Speed Offered: 256 kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):400 Mb
Validity: 1 month
Price: 250+99(modem)
Comments: good one, top up is also available for extra Rs.99/- give 9 p.m to 8 a.m umlimited


----------



## nats10 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hathway*

ISP: Hathway
City:CHENNAI
Specific Areas:MYLAPORE
Plan:SPEEDWAY NEW EXTRA
Speed Offered: 512 kbps
Usage Limitation: 9 GB
Validity:6 MONTHS
Price:3000 RS FOR 6 MONTHS
Comments: CABLE NET NO MODEM RENTAL(PREPAID)


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Apr 22, 2007)

does ne1 know whether airtel bb is available in Indore ...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 23, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> does ne1 know whether airtel bb is available in Indore ...


Yes its available
contact them at _4021770_

check this page if airtel is available in your area
*airtelbroadband.in/indore.htm


----------



## premsharma (Apr 23, 2007)

Can anyone help me out to know whether Dataone is available at Binnagudi [cantt area], West Bengal? If not then what are my options there for broadband? AirTel, Reliance, Tata or anything else ????


----------



## anzaan (Apr 23, 2007)

*ISP:* sify broadband
*City: *bangalore
*Specific Areas:* jayanagar, basanavagudi....
*Plan Name:* y256
*Speed Offered: *256kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):* 1 gb
*Validity: *1 month
*Price:* 567/-
*Comments:*


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 23, 2007)

ISP: BSNL dataone
City: CHANDIGARH
Specific Areas: ALL SECTORS
Plan Name: 500 HOME PLAN UPTO 2MBPS
Speed Offered: 2 Mbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 2.5GB
Validity: 500 PER MONTH(RENTAL)
Price: Rs 500
Comments: THE BEST BROADBAND SERVICE PROVIDER I HAVE EVER COME ACROSS....
The Best is 6 hour unlimited downloads...


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 23, 2007)

anzaan said:
			
		

> *ISP:* sify broadband
> *City: *bangalore
> *Specific Areas:* jayanagar, basanavagudi....
> *Plan Name:* y256
> ...



This plan is costly, Airtel and BSNL have better plan!


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2007)

anzaan said:
			
		

> *ISP:* sify broadband
> *City: *bangalore
> *Specific Areas:* jayanagar, basanavagudi....
> *Plan Name:* y256
> ...


"This plan is (very) costly, Airtel and BSNL have (a hundred times) better (and cheaper) plan(s)!"

Just a few corrections...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 15, 2007)

Sify totally sucks. Their broadband is wat to expensive and it is like a dialup connection and they calls it has broadband. 

I pay Rs.1200 for 256Kbps unlimited and it is pathetic.


----------



## amol48 (May 19, 2007)

ISP: HATHWAY
City: PUNE
Specific Areas: ALL SECTORS
Plan Name: 512 Quarterly Blast
Speed Offered: 512 Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 1GB / Month
Validity: 500 PER MONTH(RENTAL)
Price: 1684/- (Inclusive of ST)
Comments: UNLIMITED DOWNLOADING BETWEEN 11.00 PM AND 9.00 AM


----------



## abhishek_sharma (May 20, 2007)

ISPataOne (BSNL)
City:Jamshedpur
Specific Areas: Everywhere around India (obviously where it's service is avail.)
Plan Name:Home900
Speed Offered:1050kbps (upto 2mbps)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):Unlimited
Validity:
Price:Rs.900 per month
Comments:gr8 speed. Superior speed. Good customer service. BSNL best hai mere liye!!!!! very true


----------



## varunprabhakar (May 20, 2007)

abhishek_sharma said:
			
		

> ISPataOne (BSNL)
> City:Jamshedpur
> Specific Areas: Everywhere around India (obviously where it's service is avail.)
> Plan Name:Home900
> ...


 
are u sure, u get speeds of 1 mbps at 900 plan??


----------



## prateek_san (May 20, 2007)

abhishek_sharma said:
			
		

> ISPataOne (BSNL)
> City:Jamshedpur
> Specific Areas: Everywhere around India (obviously where it's service is avail.)
> Plan Name:Home900
> ...



How can u get 1050 kbps in the UL plan..... ??????
they offer just 256 kbps in that plan.......


----------



## Manshahia (May 22, 2007)

hey guys i cant check my account usage for BSNL HOME 500


----------



## samanvya_ad (May 23, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> How can u get 1050 kbps in the UL plan..... ??????
> they offer just 256 kbps in that plan.......



he is correct even i use the plan with speed 1 Mbps n is unlimited download...

it is 512 kbps download n 512 kbps upload speed...  but i guess price is 1500 and not 900.
i get good download speeds of around 100- 300 kbps...


----------



## Broadbandseeker (May 30, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> City: Delhi
> Provider: Raju Cable wallah
> Specific Areas: Adhchini, Malviya Nagar
> Speed Offered: 512Kbps
> ...


 
Man, if this Raju cable wallah launches his service in Mumbai, then all other ISPs will have to close down. You are really lucky to get that sort of connection in india so enjoy it while it lasts.

ISP:In2cable
City: Mumbai
Specific areas:Mumbai, Thane, Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Belgaum, Baroda, Indore, Delhi, Nagpur
Plan Name:I've no idea. They don't even display rates on their site.
Speed offered:64kbps (8KBPS)
Usage Limitation:Unlimited
Validity:1 month
Price:506/- (including tax)
Comments:Not bad but i'm looking for something better (quicker to be exact) because it takes forever to download movies and I get very high pings on online games. Their connection is quite smooth, I've been using it for more than 8 months and didn't have much downtime but high-speed connections are costly.

My connections is going to end on 17th June and I'm hoping to switch to another ISP, Sify(night unlimited) or Exatt(10GB SU). If anyone has the contact no. for Exatt(Xbroadband then please post it here or PM me, the no. on their site doesn't work. 

Which other GOOD ISPs would you recommend in Mumbai (Lalbaug) which have good 256kbps schemes at affordable rates (I download lots of stuff, surf and do online gaming as well). Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 11, 2007)

* I Am Using This Plan


ISP: Reliance Broadband
City:Kanpur
Specific Areas: Swaroop Nagar
Plan Name: UL 300 Kbps
Speed Offered: 300 Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited 
Validity: 1 Month
Price: 999 [without service tax]
Comments:Waiting For Airtel In My Area
*



			
				Broadbandseeker said:
			
		

> Man, if this Raju cable wallah launches his service in Mumbai, then all other ISPs will have to close down. You are really lucky to get that sort of connection in india so enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> ISP:In2cable
> City: Mumbai
> ...



Reliance having cheap plan 75 Kbps UL @400 [without service tax] with service tax Rs 448


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2007)

ISP: DataOne (BSNL)
City: Gurgaon
Specific Areas: Whole Gurgaon
Plan Name: Home 1000
Speed Offered: 2 Mbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): 5 GB (Re. 0.80 per extra MB)
Validity: Monthly Rental
Price: Rs 1000
Comments: The Best ISP in terms of "Services Provided".........But The WORST in terms of Maintenance & Customer Care........

They took 3 months to start my ADSL service.......I had even forgotten that I had filled their form a few months ago..........   

They have the most ridiculous Customer Care in the World........

They didn't even have an extra Modem available when I broke my Modem....They asked me to come after One Week....I bought from a Hardware Shop.....

But even after all this............I will prefer DATAONE over Airtel     because DataOne is far better in terms of services.

I also have an Airtel Broadband 256kbps connection at my home. I get download speeds of just about 20-25 KB/s.................And when I had Home 500 plan of DataOne before the starting of this year I used to get 28-31 KB/s.........


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 28, 2007)

Just thought I should post a feedback.

I am user of BSNL broadband(900UL connection). I get speed around 29 kBps.
And I am completely satisfied with it. But I thought their customer care service would be pathetic as most people says that Airtel is best when it comes to Customer Care but I disagree.

When I returned to home yesterday, I found that my Phone is Dead, so net was not working too.
As it was evening I couldn't call the BSNL to fix it.
Today morning I called them and to my surprize they fixed it in 30 minutes.
Thats way cool in my opinion (Well it could be that my uncle is SDO there, but still, fast service   ).
Isiliye.... BSNL hai, to Behetar Hai


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> * I Am Using This Plan
> 
> 
> ISP: Reliance Broadband
> ...



whats download and upload speed u get ??? also is the connection stable.?


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys, check this out:
Exattnet
Sify

I wud either go for Exattnet 256 kbps 500MB one month plan for rs.200 or sify 128 kbps 400MB one month plan for rs.205. 
i m really confused as to which one i shud go for. i m preferring sify over exattnet only coz sify offers lan and it wud b real fun downloading lots of stuff @ speeds like 200kbps or more.
Does exattnet also provide lan???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 12, 2007)

Living in the capital city of India.We arent getting the best broadband offers.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 13, 2007)

ISP: Airtel Broadband
Cityelhi
Specific Areas: Mayur Nagar
Plan Name: Combo 128 Kbps, 256 kbps bw 11 pm to 7 am
Speed Offered: more than 128 Kbps
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): Unlimited
Validity: 1 Month
Price: 699 [without service tax]
Comments:I love Airtel, for their service. I am using a combo plan with my landline. I get pretty good speeds, approx 19 to 22 kbps during daytime while actually I should be getting around 16. At night also I am getting around 35 kbps. And if you face any problem, the engineer comes within four hours to solve your problem, so its quite cool. And undoubtedly i can say it is the best


----------



## loyferns (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Need anyone to recommend broadband*

hi guyz..could anyone recommend for a broadband connection in bandra, bombay

need 24X7 internet...

i had a connection with BSES(Reliance) ..but it was not that good..customer service, pathetic..

awaiting reply

rgds,
Loy Ferns


----------



## vinodp (Jul 18, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> City: Delhi
> Provider: Raju Cable wallah
> Specific Areas: Adhchini, Malviya Nagar
> Speed Offered: 512Kbps
> ...


Raju Cable wallah Rocks.............
I am using sify broadband("if they call it so")........they provide no value for money("my personal view").............


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Jul 21, 2007)

U guyz are so lucky.
In the country i live,
the max connection we get for residential use is 384 kbps, which means 48kb/s when downloading.
And service costs around 1000rs. and monthly bill goes upto 4000rs. I download so much. more than 30 gigs.

Does the broadband in India vary a lot depending on location?
Whats the max speeds u guyz get wen u download stuff


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 21, 2007)

u have 1000rs for unlimited dwnload at 256kbps connection....good enuf for unlimited....download speeds r decent wit arnd 20-30KBps....

Enjoy~!


----------



## iamsandeep (Jul 24, 2007)

chill out guys ..here's the good news...

*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/viewtopic.php?t=25667&sid=198d6e11be23601ec40b87af86bcbf43


it's a matter of time that we'll be using 40gbps network speed 

& right now i'm using Bsnl brodband 2mbps-256 kbps line [i donno exactly what's the skeam]

i get 20-28 kbps stedy speed the cost is 900 rs pm [phone calls extra but no need for the phone keeping charge it's included]

here's the details of my last year's download..

//Home-900
//start date ->2006-09-21
//today ->2007-07-24
//download-> 236058887.97 kb[225.12 gb]
//upload-> 77763703.15 KB[75.84 gb]
//total-> 313822591.12 KB[305.46 gb]//

so as u can see i'm not happy but satisfied with the performance& i lieve in a very small town in india,west bengal, buddwan,asansol...the town is know as chittaranjan...[it's asia's biggest locomotive workshop]......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 24, 2007)

iamsandeep said:
			
		

> chill out guys ..here's the good news...
> 
> *www.chip-india.com/townsquare/viewtopic.php?t=25667&sid=198d6e11be23601ec40b87af86bcbf43
> 
> ...


Are you dreaming? People arent getting even 1 mbps unlimited plan in India.And you are dreaming of 40gbps in India.


----------



## iamsandeep (Jul 28, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Are you dreaming? People arent getting even 1 mbps unlimited plan in India.And you are dreaming of 40gbps in India.



well ya gourav i like to dream of that day......tell me 1 thing 5 yrs ago bluetooth was a dream too...20-30 yrs ago computer was a dream too then why shouldn't i dream....i know the reality ..but what wrong with hoping the best.......


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 29, 2007)

lets hope it doesnt take too long for ur dream

Enjoy~!


----------



## codred (Jul 29, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/index.php?action=article&prodid=652

check this out... u'll come to know how broadband is bought n sold & distributed in india.


----------



## iamsandeep (Jul 30, 2007)

well nice link we hav there...it's really cool to hear that for the reasons mentioned in that post we can expect to hav increase in the speed in recent future...which is really good..


----------



## djsinging2k2 (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowslayer2008 said:
			
		

> U guyz are so lucky.
> In the country i live,
> the max connection we get for residential use is 384 kbps, which means 48kb/s when downloading.
> And service costs around 1000rs. and monthly bill goes upto 4000rs. I download so much. more than 30 gigs.
> ...












u staying i nhell or what??



4K bill leave that place and come t osum other city heheh


----------



## harish_21_10 (Aug 22, 2007)

has anyone tried Tataindicom Broadband in Hyderabad?if yes then do let me know because i will be either going for BSNL or Tataindicom for broadband unlimited as Airtel is not available in my area...please advice


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 23, 2007)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> has anyone tried Tataindicom Broadband in Hyderabad?if yes then do let me know because i will be either going for BSNL or Tataindicom for broadband unlimited as Airtel is not available in my area...please advice


If you have to select b/w Tata BB and BSNL BB..than certainly go for BSNL BB.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 23, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good (read cheap) net connection in delhi. I live at rohini and currently using TATA INDICOM 64 kbps unlimited plan which costs 2627 Rs for 6 months ( roughly 438 per month) and its going to expire in october .............


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 25, 2007)

i heard airtel bb in delhi is also decent n bsnl bb anyday rox....

ps: hws ur download speed wit tataindicom 64kbps?

Enjoy~!


----------



## rayne (Aug 26, 2007)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> has anyone tried Tataindicom Broadband in Hyderabad?if yes then do let me know because i will be either going for BSNL or Tataindicom for broadband unlimited as Airtel is not available in my area...please advice



If you apply for BSNL broadband now, Im pretty sure that your application will be passed by december and your connection would be setup by feburary 
thats the fate of BSNL Broadband in twincites as of now.

Airtel and Reliance are pretty good ones. But they wont lay a cable just for you (Unless you pay them double the installation charge).

Tata Indicom broadband was ok but i think its a bit costly. i had 128kbps unlimited for rs. 980 per month and all i could get was 15kbps.

and theres another Internet Provider (supplier) InCable or Aksh Internet (www.aksh.in) if your local operator maintains the cables in fit condition, this internet owns all! (ive downloaded 4GB data in 2hours)


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 26, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> i heard airtel bb in delhi is also decent n bsnl bb anyday rox....
> 
> ps: hws ur download speed wit tataindicom 64kbps?
> 
> Enjoy~!


 
  I dont think that Bsnl BB is available in Delhi and Mumbai ....... and i have to look for airtel BB in my area. And my download speeds fluctuate b/w 6-10 KBps ...but generally its constant around 7-8 KBps ......... y did u asked ?


----------



## iamsandeep (Aug 27, 2007)

rayne said:
			
		

> If you apply for BSNL broadband now, Im pretty sure that your application will be passed by december and your connection would be setup by feburary
> thats the fate of BSNL Broadband in twincites as of now.





			
				rayne said:
			
		

> and theres another Internet Provider (supplier) InCable or Aksh Internet (www.aksh.in) if your local operator maintains the cables in fit condition, this internet owns all! (ive downloaded 4GB data in 2hours)


Bsnl BB gives connection within 5...max 7 days  .....where do u live ..in mars?

4gb in 2 hrs -[587 kbps] --------------------  man amazing...........even i can download max 1 gb a day ........if u get this much speed constantly.......i suggest every 1 to take this plan .....


----------



## summit.nayak (Aug 30, 2007)

I think that the Incash and Aksh plans are for Andhra Pradesh only or else BSNL and TATA BB application boxes would just go emty


----------



## royal (Sep 3, 2007)

This is slightly off-topic but felt I should share with u guys...I am currently in a 16 MBps connection.   I have bought 3 months RS premium account and I fully utilize the max. 25 GB download limit in 5 days


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 3, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> This is slightly off-topic but felt I should share with u guys...I am currently in a 16 MBps connection.   I have bought 3 months RS premium account and I fully utilize the max. 25 GB download limit in 5 days


gr8...........but U r a UK resident.We cant enjoy such service in India


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 3, 2007)

ISP: Tata Indicom Broadband
Cityune
Plan Name: Quick Power 180
Speed Offered: 2 mbps
Usage Limitation (hrs): 180 for 3 months
Validity: 3 months
Price: 1,922 [with service tax]
Additional Packge: Night Unlimited at Rs.99/month for 9pm-9am.

I am getting 2mbps speed all the time. Though customer service is not that good but it is okay. Downtime is very limited. I am able to download 2GB/day with surfing of only 3hrs per day (Can't rely on electricity board for keeping the computer on whole night!!)


----------



## napster007 (Sep 4, 2007)

daj123 said:
			
		

> One word pal - SUCKS!!! My friends have tested both MTNL, BSNL tested their "broadband" connections and they got very LOW speeds . Sometimes they used to get speeds equivalent to dial up or less. These guys just dont have ENOUGH infrastructure in place to cope with the demand. Besides they have very bad limits on downloads


 
you dumb newbie! have you ever used mtnl????? and for your qoute "One word pal - SUCKS!!!" - u might as well su#k my @rse. whoever friends are i'm sure they have a problem with their own connection. i've been using mtnl for over 18 months. it's never given me a problem. ya they have a bit of a problem with their customer service but apart from that it's never given me speeds below 192kbps. 

so buddy...... don't speak when u dont know


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

well daj123 that was a really stupid comment ... the only thing mtnl and bsnl lack is after sales service else their infrastructure everything is top notch on the contrary sify etc lease lines and hardware from vsnl


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 9, 2007)

hOWS is RELAINCE DATA CARD USB MODEM Internet Connection???? any good expernces bad expernces??


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 10, 2007)

torrent08 said:
			
		

> hOWS is RELAINCE DATA CARD USB MODEM Internet Connection???? any good expernces bad expernces??


One of my friend had it. It provides max speed of 7-8 KBps. He got it free with the laptop he purchased with three months usage free. After that he never used it again. These are experiances in Pune city. Yours may be different.
Instead go for Tata Indicom one. It has better speed atleast in Pune.


----------



## appu (Sep 11, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> you dumb newbie! have you ever used mtnl????? and for your qoute "One word pal - SUCKS!!!" - u might as well su#k my @rse. whoever friends are i'm sure they have a problem with their own connection. i've been using mtnl for over 18 months. it's never given me a problem. ya they have a bit of a problem with their customer service but apart from that it's never given me speeds below 192kbps.
> 
> so buddy...... don't speak when u dont know




yup bro i am also using bsnl home 500 plan for more than 1 year but never had a problem that lasted for more than a day.coz i have the local area managers number 
so if i had any problem i simply called him and the repair guy was there in 1 hour.
but otherwise also the connection is damn gud speed rocks at least here in blore my speed is close to 2mbs that is download speed. yeah bsnl's customer care is a prob but everything is fine.
maybe u should have checked a connection then spoken anything.
anyways u should change ur opinion


----------



## aryan333 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well In My Area I Didt Get Dataone Connection I Applied 8 Month Back But I Am On Still Waiting List What Should I Do Right Now I Am Using Tata Indicom Dial Up And Getting 70 Kbps Speed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 12, 2007)

aryan333 said:
			
		

> Well In My Area I Didt Get Dataone Connection I Applied 8 Month Back But I Am On Still Waiting List What Should I Do Right Now I Am Using Tata Indicom Dial Up And Getting 70 Kbps Speed.


Do u know the reason why they haven't connected u.If u have applied then u would have paid,this is injustice.This is either due to negligence or the BSNL people have run out of ports for providing u the connection.In which ever area u are just manage to get the personal cell number of the head of BSNL in ur city and give him a call.

Look at choto_cheeta's post here it might help u

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=600777&postcount=42


----------



## Justin Timer (Sep 13, 2007)

lywyre said:
			
		

> Although this is not or is not advertised as Broadband, this is comparable or even better than the previously mentioned.
> 
> ISP: TATA (Indicom)
> City: Vellore (TN)
> ...


 Hi
I am visiting Sattuvachari during December for three weeks on vacation. I need broadband / wifi / datacard access to internet. Is it possible to get service only for this time? I have no idea where to go to. Most people I meet have no clue. If possible can you reply privately to kairanga at cox dot net ?
Thanks


----------



## batta420 (Sep 13, 2007)

i currently have bsnl broadband 250 plan where i get a 1gb limit..... i need a software that monitors the bandwidth usage and disconnects the internet connection when a desired limit is reached.... does anyone know a software of that kind??? help me please......


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 16, 2007)

@aryan333: u know ts bsnl so gotta face this....i also applied for 512kbps conn but it took 3 weeks to get installed in my place....i cud hv made it in 1 week had i taken initiative to bsnl ppl earlier....u hv 2 keep bugging em so they hv it in mind...u will surely get ur conn within few days...n ya speed rox...m getting around 40-60kbps download speed wit this unlimited

Enjoy~!


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 21, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> ISP: Tata Indicom Broadband
> Cityune
> Plan Name: Quick Power 180
> Speed Offered: 2 mbps
> ...



is this plan still available in delhi ??? i mean additional package night unltd ?


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 22, 2007)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> is this plan still available in delhi ??? i mean additional package night unltd ?


I think according to the CC, the NU plan will be again available from next week. Call the CC in your city about this. I am still getting NU plan and nothing has changed for me. They stopped giving this NU plan from 1st Sept. I think.


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 23, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> I think according to the CC, the NU plan will be again available from next week. Call the CC in your city about this. I am still getting NU plan and nothing has changed for me. They stopped giving this NU plan from 1st Sept. I think.



i just called my tata cc , and they told me , there is no  such plan available now    , and also it was available with hourly plans..i think i missed a good option , i'm fed up with sify with low speeds, max they provide unltd is up to 256 for 1122rs pm and i think its not worth it.

u telling me that this nu plan will be available from next week, does this info told to u by cc ??? , coz i talk to them and they told me that they don't have such information right now that it will be available further or not !

neway thanks for the info..and im waiting for a broadband connection for 1mbs nu !! airtel doesn't provide connection in my area , and i don't trust mtnl
no local provider here to provide broadband , im still using stupid sify !

can anyone tell me if there is any plan like this in North Delhi , Rohini !!  

thx in advance !


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

well i live in bangalore and have airtel broadband connection which is 256kbps and in the night it is free from 9 to 8 in the morning.
any plans with better speed available in bangalore with airtel plus i want the night top up.
thanks.


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 24, 2007)

@neerajvohra
Sorry to hear that!!! I was lucky that I activated NU plan just 2 days before they stopped providing that plan  Anyways that info which I gave you was not exactly my personal experiance. But was from different posters at broadbandforum.in website. Many of them were told that the plan was closed for 15 days from 5th Sept. And it should be activated from last week of Sept.
It looks like they either going to scrap that plan or deciding over its structure. Anyways my NU plan needs to be renewed on 30th Sept. I should get a mail that my NU plan is renewed on 30th or 1st Oct. If it is not, then I will call CC and get the latest information regarding NU plan. I will post the details soon.
Go and check the broadbandforum.in website for more recent developements.


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 25, 2007)

surely i will check tht site , one of my friend also told me tht nu will be started soon...dunno when 

but he also told when u buy a 6months connection ie 360hours , and u activate night plan , ur 11hours pm will be deducted ???is tht info right ???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 26, 2007)

viruses said:
			
		

> well i live in bangalore and have airtel broadband connection which is 256kbps and in the night it is free from 9 to 8 in the morning.
> any plans with better speed available in bangalore with airtel plus i want the night top up.
> thanks.


check www.airtelbroadband.in for latest plans and tariffs


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 26, 2007)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> surely i will check tht site , one of my friend also told me tht nu will be started soon...dunno when
> 
> but he also told when u buy a 6months connection ie 360hours , and u activate night plan , ur 11hours pm will be deducted ???is tht info right ???


Yes that is correct. So if you continue updating NU plan for 6 months, a total of 99*6 = Rs. 594 will be dedutcted from the available amount. So you loose about 65 Hrs. in total. But that is okay for me atleast.


----------



## utsav (Sep 26, 2007)

i hav a tata indicom walky prepaid to access the net.the default tarrif is too high (2Rs per MB) any1 knows a better tarrif or addon card for tata walky


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 26, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> Yes that is correct. So if you continue updating NU plan for 6 months, a total of 99*6 = Rs. 594 will be dedutcted from the available amount. So you loose about 65 Hrs. in total. But that is okay for me atleast.



ok , i applied for the tata indicom nu plan..they are saying it was closed for just 15 days , i paid 3641 for 6 months , waiting for the plan to get started !!

lets see , thanks for ur valuable comments @sandy !


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 27, 2007)

@neerajvohra
So is the connection already installed or is it yet to be installed?
The website still does not provide any details about NU plan exept in the FAQ section. When it was restarted??? Did CC told you the exact date? My friend also wants to start this plan. But CC does not know about the NU plan here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

City:New delhi
ISP:MTNL
Plan:749 NU
Speed:UPTO 2Mbps
Data transfer:1.25 GB(8 am-12 AM),Unlimited (12am-8am)
Monthly rental:749 Rs.,After DL limit 1Rs. per MB.
Comments:ROX.


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 29, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> @neerajvohra
> So is the connection already installed or is it yet to be installed?
> The website still does not provide any details about NU plan exept in the FAQ section. When it was restarted??? Did CC told you the exact date? My friend also wants to start this plan. But CC does not know about the NU plan here.



yes the connection is installed today...and they told me the nu plan will be activated within next 48 hours ,dunno if it real is...lol

also they told me why tata deactivate nu plan , as customers were complaining tht they are getting charged for the night hours , so thats why its stopped for few days , i paid it through check , and its good im working in bank ,if my plans doesnt gets started ie nu , i will surely stop the payment and then let tata know what customer actually means...

will let u know , if my nu plan gets started !!


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 30, 2007)

@neerajvohra
Today I got the mail that my NU plan is renewed for next month.  So NU plan is working for the existing customers atleast!!!
If your NU plan has already started then it is just post a message here. So others can also benefit from it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 5, 2007)

ISP : BSNL DATAONE
CITY : DAMAN
Plan : HOME UL 900 
Speed : 256 kbps
Cost : Rs 900/month
Type : UNLIMITED
Download speed : 20-40 kbps

AND

ISP : BSNL DATAONE
PLAN : STARTUP PLAN
SPEED : 2mbps
COST : 250/moth
upLIMIT : 1gb
downLIMIT : 1gb
Night Unlimited : NO
download speeds : 200-291 kbps 
commments : one day i got 1129kbps! it lasted for about 20 seconds but i get good speeds


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 11, 2007)

my friend had applied for the quick power 360 plan with NU here in rohini ..... his connection was installed in 12 days ... around 1 month ago ... and still no NU, when i asked the sales executive of our area ... he told that it will be started within 10 days (i asked this sunday)....now my 6 month 64kbps pck is also expiring on 26th of this month so i am also looking for this connection only if there is NU........ lets see ............................


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

bhai i aso live in Rohini sec 13.
is TATA indicom BB available in rohini?
when i asked them last time they said it is now available.
plz reply soon.

bhai i aso live in Rohini sec 13.
is TATA indicom BB available in rohini?
when i asked them last time they said it is now available.
plz reply soon.


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 12, 2007)

yes , it will be started on 21oct..as told by the representative...and cc
im living in sec 15 , @abtom , and yes tata is available in sec 13
also airtel is available there..if u gonna go for airtel...
pm me if u need tata broadband no....


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 13, 2007)

Is AirTel Braoadband available in Chinchwad ??

If yes can someone give me a contact number...


----------



## Nilanko Halder (Oct 18, 2007)

*ISP:Sify Broadband*
*City:Hardwar,Uttarakhand*
*Specific Areas:Jwalapur and Shivalik Nagar*
*Plan Name:-*
*Speed Offered:256 kbps*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):Unlimited*
*Validity:Upto 6 months*
*Price:Upto Rs.2500*
*Comments:Best speed for browsing(also for downloading)
*


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 7, 2007)

ISP:Airtel Cellular Rajasthan (Bharti)
City:Kota (Rajasthan)
Specific Areas:Allmost entire india...price differs in every state....
Plan Name:Airtel Mobile Office
Speed Offered: 1)80 Kbps.....i.e get 8KB/s  MAXX (without EDGE)
                     2)256 Kbps....i.e 25.6 KB/s MAXX (with EDGE)
Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):*UNLIMITED*
Validity:1 Month
Price395 per month......just do easy recharge of 395.....and get the net ready within 24 hr.....
Comments:REally Good....full internet at your hand and PC.....
*download :- 26mb/hour @ 7.5 KB/s*

Status:Server Never Down......
Full Speed Always.........


my comments :- ab download karna hai to isse accha kya ??
i download 250 mb daily ...only from 12 am to 9 pm....so dont miss any calls.......

* So what ? Download 7500 MB / Month only running in night times...on your current gprs mobile............*


PLUS :- If u own Symbian mobiles like n70 ,etc you can listen to radio chhanels using mundu radio........no need to fill your mmc .......any channel of shoutcast can be added......80 kbps streams doesn't sound BAd.....
See the Pic.....
*www.resiststorage.org/images/untitled8.JPG

Provide Internet To Any Pc................................................
Move here and there with internet in your hand.....................


----------



## yashodhan92 (Nov 7, 2007)

*ISPataone/BSNL*
*City:INDIA!!*
*Specific Areas:INDIA!!*
*Plan Name:Home 900*
*Speed Offered:256Kbps*
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb):UNLIMITED*
*Validity:UNLIMITED*
*Price:rs. 1050(including everything)*
*Comments:good pricing. BSNL takes ages to asign broadband service after appliying ( 1 month / 2)
*


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 10, 2007)

@expertno.1: dude i use airtel mo wit my sony erricson k300i(non edge) in bangalore...the browsing speed i get is next 2 impossible forbrowsing...downloads go up @ arnd 5-7kbps using reget but browsing is very inconsistant....is it becoz of handset or location.....and any remedy...

Enjoy~!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 10, 2007)

are mere chhotu bhai, airtel ka MO sirf KOTA rajasthan me hi acha hai, yahan bangalore me to 4kilobyte/s (without EDGE) .ka bhi speed nahi aata. hav tested with edge to n hardly DU meter crossed the 10KB/s


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 15, 2007)

dude browsing here is awesome....
can open 200 kb page within 20-25 seconds.....and every site opens

in daytime it increases to 25-30 seconds.....


dude bangalore is big city.....and many people using gprs....so u dont get full time slots .....so not good speeds.....

try sometimes on roaming.........and see

i roamed to delhi and got 10 KB/s avg.. in daytime...lucknow 7KB/s avg .....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## broadnet6 (Dec 1, 2007)

ISP :ALLIANCE BROADBAND
CITY : KOLKATA
Plan : EXECUTIVE PACK 
Speed : 512kbps[384kbps before]
Cost : 785/month including tax
Type : unlimited
Download speed : 60KB/SEC constant
CONS: bandwith is upload+download so while uploading and downloading at the same time i get half speeds
Downtime:few but occurs everyday


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ ye ALLIANCE BROADBAND poore India mein kyun nahi hai????   :.(


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 4, 2007)

broadnet6 said:
			
		

> ISP :ALLIANCE BROADBAND
> CITY : KOLKATA
> Plan : EXECUTIVE PACK
> Speed : 512kbps[384kbps before]
> ...


wow 512kbps unlimited for Rs.785??? Is that avilable in Kerala?


----------



## sandeepk (Dec 4, 2007)

One news for existing NU customers of Tata Indicom Broadband for Time-Based plan is that even if you renew your connection, your NU plan will continue. Also your balance is carried forward. So if you have any balance rupees, they will be carried forward  if you apply for anticipatory renew feature.


----------



## sourav123 (Dec 11, 2007)

ISP: Reliance WiMAX
CITY: Bangalore
Plan: 300kbps unlimited
Speed: 300kbps
Cost: 999/month + tax
Type : unlimited
Download speed: 300kbps
Pros: Available in remote areas where wireline connections are not present. Also speed is very good,
Cons: Service is a bit unreliable. This may be because of the new WiMAX technology. Service is down regularly.


----------



## ashfame (Dec 24, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> ISP:Airtel Cellular Rajasthan (Bharti)
> City:Kota (Rajasthan)
> Specific Areas:Allmost entire india...price differs in every state....
> Plan Name:Airtel Mobile Office
> ...



I study in the outskirts of jaipur, got slow speeds and how to make sure that edge is not available in my area. My 3230 has edge but still get max speed of 8KBps and avg 2-3KBps.  Any remedy?


----------



## princeRurik (Jan 1, 2008)

*ISP: *_Reliance Broadnet - WiMax_
*City: *_Bangalore_
*Specific Areas: *_Covers a major portion of the city_
*Plan Name: *_N/A_
*Speed Offered: *_Upto 2mbps_
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): *_4GB / month_
*Validity: *_1 month_
*Price: *_750 Rs./ month. Initial payment- 562 Rs. (non-refundable)_
*Comments: *_This connection is quite good and v stable. The plan is suitable for people like me who play MMORPGs like World of Warcraft which require high bandwidth but minimal data usage._

The connection was setup in a week's time and the support is also good.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 20, 2008)

*ISP: *Exatt Broadband
*City: *Thane, Mumbai, etc
*Specific Areas:* --don't know--(I am in Thane(east))
*Plan Name:* XB SU 10 GB (single user 10 GB)
*Speed Offered: *256 kbps download; Upload varies between 64-256 kbps
*Usage Limitation (Mb / Gb): *10 Gb/per month
*Validity:* 30 days or till data transfer quote empties
*Price:*Rs. 400 plan price + Rs. 130 LAN maintainance charges
*Comments:
*Positive points:
1. Low price

Negative points:
1. Customer service not so impressive and professional. So have to depend upon your LAN operator(my good luck that he is very-co-operative)


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 20, 2008)

What about Punjab. I am from patiala, punjab. I pay 990 Rs + Taxes. I have got an unlimited connection, 256kbps and a download speed of 30 kbps. I want to change my ISP, currently it is connect, is there an ISP that offers better plan at less rate. 

I tried to search everywhere on the internet but couldn't find anything better. I don't want to use the phone service, only internet.


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi anyone can pls give me info on Airtel Broad Topup Plan 250rs,1gb limit,upto 2mb in lucknow


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 13, 2008)

any good in ahmedabad gujarat
upto 400 to 500
home usage 
1 to 2 Gb 
preferably broadband 
except BSNL


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 22, 2008)

tata indicom has started again the unlimited night pack for 299pm,
speed upto 2mbps
9pm to 9am


----------



## alok4best (Mar 2, 2008)

In Bangalore I guess Airtel 750 and 999 plans are great
Plan 750: 256Kbps dedicated symmetric UL, No phone or Modem rental
Plan 999: 384Kbps dedicated symmetric UL, no Ph aur modem rental.
BSNL EVDO: 2.4Mbps(shared) UL, 500pm, plus 200pm for Wireless Modem. W-CDMA Based.Not sure how good is QOS(quality of service.)


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

ashfame said:


> I study in the outskirts of jaipur, got slow speeds and how to make sure that edge is not available in my area. My 3230 has edge but still get max speed of 8KBps and avg 2-3KBps.  Any remedy?



3230 will only provide you with max speeds of 12-13 KB/s even if u have EDGE . (it has 118 kbps max speed of EDGE) 

if u get 8KBps and 2-3 KB/s its normal GPRS .....
to confirm EDGE in your area just borrow anyone of your friends N73 or 5700 "it will show E sign for EDGE"


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## rakshitvarshney (Jun 1, 2008)

Can someone suggest about Sify night Unlimited  Plan......nd other providers in CHANDIGARH.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 7, 2008)

m stayin near indranagar 80ft n was shocked wen airtel brdband ppl told tat they dont hv conn line in our area....can ne1 tel me best alternative here...

i enquired hathaway but only 256kbps for UL
i need UL atleast 384kbps....better if within 1100 bux/mnth
plz suggest...

ps: wud also like 2 knw how mch time bsnl ppl take these days...

Enjoy~!


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello guys,
          Could you please tell me how many days I have to wait to get a BSNL Dataone broadband connection (Home 500C+ - I dont have landline) in *Aminjikarai area of Chennai*???

     And do I get a speed of around 200KB /sec in aminjikarai (upto 2mbps)??


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 26, 2010)

great collections ., it helps to know about various providers and speeds., thanks...


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the 1350UL BANL Plan available in Kolkata as it seems my speed of 2 MBps upto 15 GB and then 512 kbps is being scrapped.


----------

